# Poor Responders: Part 106



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## popsi

just marking... ooohhh first too


----------



## H&amp;P

Just marking   2nd for me


----------



## nicki70

Just bookmarking too


----------



## Züri

Book marking x


----------



## AoC

_I wasn't here....._


----------



## Malini

We didn't notice you AOC but we do MISS you. I took your books on holiday and was happily very antisocial by the pool. Great fun!


----------



## Han72

Wot no sausages


----------



## AoC

Awww, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make anyone miss me.  

I'm glad you found the books fun!  I had more fun that should be legal writing them.  Especially Kier.   

I'm so sorry, Mal, about your recent news, and how much more powerful and focussed that must make your grief feel.     Sweets, are you taking enough vits and iron?  Grief's exhausting, but sometimes it's not the only story.  I recently started up the vits and supplements again after taking a break, and I'm feeling the benefit.  Just a thought.   

Zuri, my dear, so happy for your result - and you go ahead and feel however you feel, sweetheart.  There's no-one to say what you should or shouldn't feel.  It's your journey, no-one elses.

I said good luck to Nix on pm, but I'm say it again - GOOD LUCK!  

I know I've missed loads, I'm sorry.     I don't even know if I'm back on FF properly   but I'm rampantly PMT-ish and feeling calmer for being among friends.  Lost track of the calendar and it was a huge relief to realise I was hormonal, and not insane!     

 to you all.

PS - Nix, I fed Husband, brother, sister in law and nephew VAST Cumberland sausage ring on Sunday night!    The thing had to be split between two roasting pans!  And we've got the leftovers tonight and tomorrow....  All Hail Cranston's the butchers' £10 sausage pack....


----------



## beachgirl

I;m here....x


----------



## Züri

lovely to hear from you AofC glad you are feeling a bit better - I understand how you feel re stepping away from FF - I did for several months last year until starting this cycle again - it did me good to just feel 'normal' as normal as I could for a while x

Just want to say I am excited and happy with my result of course I am - I am just acting in a bvery subdued way about it - I had visions of me acting a lot different but I think when you have years of dreaming about something and thinking how you react, when it happens you react completely different - I think just the fact I am sort of remaining the same was a surprise to me - yet i am happy and feeling optimistic about things - but as Ally said when you have read so many heart breaking stories as we all have it puts things into more perspective. My mum was asking my sister in law if she ever considered either of her two pregnancies she would mis carry and she said never! I think for people like us we worry more and have good reason too - normals don't understand the risks and worries


xx


----------



## shortie66

Im here too


----------



## AoC

I completely understand, Zuri.  When I knew I was pregnant, and before I knew I would lose it (okay, so this was for about an hour, but still!  ) I cried harder from a wierd terror and relief than I did through any stage of IF so far.  I'm delighted for you, and I know you are to, my point was just that no-one else can arbitrate our feelings because we just... feel what we feel.  And that's okay.    

LOL @ the I'm heres...  Shortie, I've been following you on **, and everything's crossed.  At least metaphorically:  I'm too stiff from a hill walk to actually cross ANYTHING.

Must rush.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies   

Sausage           lovely to see you on here and on ** - so glad you had a lovely birthday the other day.

We went for a 4d scan today - it appears my placenta is still low and covering the birth canal so unless things change in the next 3 weeks, it looks like I'm in for a C-section.  Poor Chip had his/her head right down with his/her body at an angle so they couldn't get any decent 4d piccies at all, so we need to try again within the next fortnight. Have decided to postpone the birthing workshop scheduled for Friday until we know what is likely to be happening. So not quite as busy as before, but no doubt will find things to do.  

Love and         to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

Zuri - I remember that fear, feel how you feel, thats life I'm afraid. You will start to believe soon...in say 34 weeksish.  

Sausage - Lovely to have you back

Steph - Lovely to see you today.... I do think (apart from mine of course) Vivvy is the most scrumptious little pickle baby i've ever met.   God she makes me broody!

Tracey - Lovely to see you as always and Max is a gorgeous little man, you must be very proud of him. And I got a kiss too!  Thanks for the Chippers ambulance... they are currently playing with it now... well when I say playing with it Ed is shoving bricks into it, Beth is eating the pamphlet that came in it and Cerys is thowing the little people that came with it over the kitchen gate... thats counts as playing I think!  

Shortie -  

RC - I know its not ideal but C-sections are well in my opinion pretty civilised.... you can have a nice chinwag with the sexy anesatist (?) guy, bit of  a flirt, then someone wheels around a baby to you (or 3!). None of that pushing lark and the lady garden stays intact.   I was up the next day and pretty ok after a week.  

Nix - You had 3 put back!!!! You want m to send you the link of the chipper thread?


----------



## Malini

Ahh RC, that's grand that Chip is well but less ideal that he's the wrong way up! He may move but alas there isn't much you can do about it and even my tree hugger girlfriend had to give in after all sorts of weird and wonderful interventions to what she didn't want to be. If only life would organise itself and do as its told. Hope the scan in 2ww is better for 4d - do you get to wear cool goggles like in the movies?

Thanks AOC for Kier and vits. I am back on them again and do feel better in myself but it is sooo slow. You're right that the details have made some of my loss more real but I know that this too will pass.

Hugs all round and good luck to our PUPO gals.

M xxx


----------



## AoC

Give it time, RC, it can shift, and if it doesn't they'll take the best of care of you - it'll be fine.   And thank you! 

On Sun, we went walking around here http://tinyurl.com/y4gpwkd. It was so hot and sunny we got suburned, but we still found snowfields to have snowball fights in, and a rather bizarre game of snow rounders with Husband bowling to me, equipped with a slate shard as a bat. When you hit the snow ball, it exploded with a sound like the tinkling of chandeliers, and a soft shower of ice crystals fell around you.... 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

Sorry Natalie forgot you  , thank you for our new thread.  How are you doing?


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura -        at the description of the Chippers playing with the ambulance. Did anyone take piccies of your meet up - I hope so. Thanks to you for the reassurance about the section - I will be checking out the anaesthetists when I'm there next week for a check up.      

Malini - they have an amazing button on the scanner that just brings the images up as 3d - the plan was we would get a 10 min video in real time which then counts as 4d - so no goggles needed. Needless to say, Chip was having none of it and stayed firmly tucked up!!! How are you feeling today       

Sausage - it is so lovely to read your descriptive words again - what a lovely image I now have.


----------



## shortie66

Evening girlies  

Crikey im shattered    How is everyone  

Nix i didnt do a clearblue digital hunny i did first response cos as its says you can test 6 days early, but it was still negative   Perhaps i bought one of the faulty ones, you know the ones that only show the one line.  Oh hang on, those are the ones i always buy      Anyway hows mrs pupo today    Is the wait doing ur head in yet, cos it sure is mine   

Anna what a great day you must have had, im sooooo jealous    Lovely to see you posting again sweetheart, we have missed you on here.      

**** y naughty chip playing his mummy up like that, takes after his daddy then does he     

Trolley so sorry to read ur news darling.    

Malini        darling hope u are being kind to yourself   

Anne hope smear test went ok today sweetie   

Hello natalie laura zuri driver and everyone else   

Errmmmm right cant remember anything else    Think it must be all the drugs im taking thats addled my brain. And as for the pessaries     and right fed up of having a foaming fandango


----------



## Züri

RC with the 3D scanners is it very obvious at a late stage what sex the baby is? my gyne has an ultra sound in his office and it does 3D basically every appointment i have with him he'll likely do a scan (don't do midwife visits here) anyway if all goes to plan and we get beyond 12 weeks etc... we absolutely do not want to know the sex but would be cool to see the 3D scans but I assume we'd have to look away 

AofC I would love to live where you live, that pic looked lovely - you know i lived in N/Yorks/teesside and NEVER went up to cumberland and northumberland, such a waste

Laura your chip stories are so funny - you should write a book 

x


----------



## Rural Chick

Zuri - we still haven't a clue what sex Chip is - TBH I find it very difficult to make things out - this morning the sonographer was measuring what I thought was Chip's head and it turned out to be his tummy!! Unless your baby is a real exhibitionist, I think you'll be fine. And if you tell them you don't want to know, I'm sure they'll oblige.   

Shortie -       about Chip taking after RH. Sounds like you need an early night my lovely.


----------



## shortie66

**** y i think chips a ickle girl (thats what i reckons anyway    )

Zuri how u feeling hunny?


----------



## Züri

ahhh RC it's so nice you re not finding out either, so many people do these days, we always said we'd not want to know - keeps the mystery there a bit longer 

Shortie feeling a lot better today think I have turned a corner, although I haven't left the flat all day and am still in my PJ's! it seems if i am sat doing nothing i am fine but walking any distance has me out of breath and aching - going to attempt work on Thursday though - need the cash! 

How you doing, not long till OTD! really praying for you x


----------



## purple72

Bookmarking x


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - have sent you a text I am home if you want to call.

Trolley -     have a fabulous holiday brave lady

Malini - Nix has articulated it so well     Sorry I couldn't write anything last night I was so sad for you   Maybe you could plant something to commerate your little boy? I planted a beautiful camelia in a big pot after my 1st mc...I know look at it as rememberance for my angels. We replanted it in the garden as it stopped flowering and today its in flower again for the 1st time in 3 years....only a handful of flowers but it made me smile. 

Anna - lovely to see you back  

Nix     

Shortie - I am still hopefull for you    

RC - sorry chip is not co-operating! If they are talking about a c section you must be due soon? 

Zuri - totally understand why you are not jumping for joy. Sadly ladies like us find it difficult to relax  

Nathalie - hope you are ok 

Laura  

AFM feeling fed up..under pressure at work. Putting on a brave face but finding it hard. Feel like I'm being battered at all angles with if and work. Been fantasysing about a total career change doing something sans stress...florestry...cake baking...sigh! 

Anna x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

not sure if i should be here but think is should 

on current cycle 2 of ivf we were very luck that cycle 1 resulted in my little girl ( very lucky and truly blessed ) that 1st cycle was 2 years ago my fsh was 6.9 no amh done and i got 9 eggs off i think 3 amps of men pour - it was the standard dose 

this yr my amh was 8 ( so classed as low ) not as low as some but not brilliant and my fsh since xmas has been 10.2 and then 8,2 so could be a lot worse

have been on stimms now 7 days and had scan today there are only 3 follicals and one little one DR said he still feels quite positive so we are going for it and praying we get to ec

i was only on 225 of gonnel F ( as they thought with my age and my ovaries were good and previously getting bfp ) that id be ok ( i think i should have been put on higher dose from start.

i asked if drugs should be increased now dr had a think then said no may do more harm than good !!!

just looking for words of wisdom as now feel time is not on my side and feeling very anxious about getting to egg collection 

natxxx


----------



## purple72

Big hugs to everyone today, seems like a sad emotional day in PR land! 

Special hugs to Mal, sweetie, wish I could ease your pain xxx

Hello to everyone, been up north again last 2 days and busy with work this week but thinking of you all

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Malini

Thanks all, and special hug for you Anna. I appreciate your words and care; it must make your own (and more amplified) pain fresh again to hear my news.

Nat - that's tough. It is earlyish days yet and we trot out the water bottle, protein, liquid chat on here but also that's a low dose. I was on much higher - 600 and then 450 - so it may be you need more. That's not particularly helpful at this point. It may be that regardless of number you only need a few to make that longed for sibling. On this thread we rejoice to have 3 and hope that one is good. IVF is so hard and often arbitrary.

Thinking of you all. Night,
Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

Just been reading back before I hit my beloved bed, and I am so grateful to you all. Nix - you say it strong and it so helps to hear your clear sight to the goal, thank you. Siobhan, don't cry - I am grateful for the hope my lost baby has given me. So many more and Hollie you asked about charities, how about INUK. They are great. Kisses to all,
Malini xxx


----------



## laurab

Goodnight lovely ladies. Sleep tight.


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quick one as been packing to go away to DH's Mum's on Thursday (as have loads on tomorrow) and am shattered!

Laura and Tracey - was so lovely to see you this afternoon - Tracey, as Laura said, Max is such a sweetie and you must be so proud (I enjoyed my kiss too!  ) Laura, your babies are more adorable every time I see them, I love them sooo much! I love how their little personalities are becoming so pronounced now, and all so different - Ed is a boisterous dreamboat of a boy, Cerys starts off shy but such a little comic once she comes out of her shell, Beth is sooo sweet and caring and such a little peacemaker - and so lovely to have cuddles from all of them, they are so affectionate and such a credit to you and Tim  thanks for having us, we had a great time - hope to see you again soon! 

Malini - sending huge  - so sad for you 

Shortie - am thinking of you lots and lots and still  for a positive for you        (I am going to be offline after tomorrow until at least Monday (putting comp in for replacement HD), Laura could you text me result  )

Nix - you too lovely - lots of    and    coming your way! 

RC & RH - really looking forward to seeing you (and Chip-bump!) on Sunday 

Zuri -  glad you are feeling a bit better!  

Sorry to those I have missed  - back next week so have a lovely weekend, hope the sun stays out!


----------



## lucky_mum

Just wanted to add - for those who remember her - have read that Babyspoons (Spoony) had a baby boy on 20th March  and has called him Aarron - have sent a PM but congratulations again Spoony if you are reading!


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all

AOC - lovely to "see" you back posting, we did miss you, love the sound of your snowball fight and especially the rounders.

Laura - love the stories of how the LO's are "playing" with their new toy  

Heaps - Was lovely to be able to have a proper chat  

Anne - Hope smear went Ok, did they do a chlamydia?

Anna(SB) - How we all dream of a career change (well most of us  ) 

DH and I were chatting about work stuff last night as he is being made redundant in either Dec 10 or June 11 (will find out which later this month) and he fancied training to do Air Traffic control and started looking into it but you have to start on virtually zero wages and spend the first 11 months in Bournemouth full time training...... I have said if it is something he really, really wants to do then we should still consider it and he should go through the assessment centre stage to see if he can actually get in to do it.

Malini -  

Nat - welcome, no real advise really but as long as the few follies you have are growing nice and slowly I would go with your Dr's advise.    

Purple - Hope you haven't been rushing around too much.

RC -   to chip for playing hard to get, hope he shuffles around for your next scan  

Zuri - Are you fully recovered from the OHSS?

Shortie & Nix -


----------



## Züri

morning girls

Driver sorry to hear about DH being made redundant - must be daunting and then considering the long re training

OHSS still here - still big and bloated and uncomfortable but I have lost 3 kilo since returning home (6.6lbs) it's not really a lot and I need to lose another 5 kilo to be back to what i was - going back to work tomorrow and scared as i have worn PJ's all week - no idea what I will wear with my bloated belly tomorrow, it's bloated enough without OHSS  I think realistically this will be here for most of the 1st trimester

Steph have a lovely time away x

Nix how you holding up? still got your positive pants on? 

Shortie I am still hoping with all my might for you xx

Welcome Nat - sorry i don't have much advice, I am a fake PR'er anyway but as Malini said getting 3 follicles in here is a blessing for many of these lovely ladies - I can only advise to listen to your doctor - I tried to question my doctor on my first cycle and it stressed me out - this time I just listened to him after all he is the expert (not me) and it all came good. I now realise he knows what he is doing and everything he did or didn't do (in terms of getting information from him) was for the good of me

xx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning All.  

Shortie,       

Nix, Congrats on being PUPO.        

AOC, so nice to see you back  .

Malini,    

Hi RC  

Zuri, Good luck for work tomorrow. x


I'm down and fed up today    . There has been yet another issue with my clinic . . it really is just one bl**dy thing after another with that place. I'm at my wits end now and am seriously considering that the universe is telling me that I should try to accept a childless future and try to find peace and acceptance with my situation. I'm exhausted with it all and really don't know if I have the strength to continue. 

On top of that the last term at work just about finished me off working 80 plus hour weeks. I went to the GP yesterday who signed me off with work related stress and exhaustion! Great.

Love to all. x


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Think its Stephs computer thats going on holiday not her!   I love PJs, wish I never had to get dressed.  

Leola -  There is no rhyme or reason for things, so no I don think the universe it telling you ot to have kids, I just think sh!t happens.   

Shortie and Nix -   

Driver - Redundant June this year or next? Scary.    Will he be on mega bucks after the training though?  

Purps - Is it scan his friday?   You passing again soon?

Right best go do the pots and then get dressed.


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab] said:


> They will let some go Dec 2010 and the gates close June 2011, he has no idea at the moment which one he will be in. Yes the money is good for air traffic control after year 3 and amazing from year 6.......
> 
> Leola - What has your clinic been up to now?  shall I go and visit them for you  (I am in the right mood for it as my computer just crashed and I lost an hours work ) Please take the time to look after yourself and do not feel bad about being signed off sick, use the time to recharge your batteries. Can you join us on 24th so i can give you a real  ?


----------



## Züri

laurab said:


> Zuri - Think its Stephs computer thats going on holiday not her!  I love PJs, wish I never had to get dressed.


oops!! well Stephs computer hope you have a nice holiday 

PJ's are the best, when i work from home I don't get dressed! i am waynetta slob


----------



## Miranda7

Hi chaps!

Malini - I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Dreadful. Big hugs.

Nix - I've texted you my address!

Driver - if you're in B-muff for six months you will be near me!

Agh. Brain's gone blank again.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Leola-   

Am- hi love, can you believe that I started to spot on my 3 days early AF just as I left for the clinic , they did smear and C tesr BUT, said I may have to go back if there was too much blood there yuk! 
So will wait and see now.

Shorts n Nix      

Hi Mira, Z, Laura n Stepeh.

Feeling really ill today........I've done something to my shoulder blade , right shoulder  and top of right arm- no idea what, it's been nagging at me sinc e Saturdaybut I've just ignored it - last nigth no sleep and today in agony. It's even aching to hold the kettle    
Have had cocodomol but have thrown them up as my head was spinning and I felt like I was really drunk and so sick so my lovely brother has just gone to get me some Ibulieve gel and a macdonalds   bless him  

love to all


----------



## Little Me

flippin heck, check out all my spelling mistakes....it's the drugs


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> flippin heck, check out all my spelling mistakes....it's the drugs


   it's cos your arm is poorly


----------



## Little Me

and the annoyoing thing is, I don't know what the F I have done    

how you doing love anyway?
what date you off?
xx


----------



## popsi

just a quickie..

Anne.. you poor thing, its horrible being in pain, could you have slept awkward maybe xxhope the gel and McD's helps xxx.. I had to re-read your post to see the mistakes LOL !!>. i sympathise on the lack of sleep ive had 2 really bad nights with our princess after her MMR xxx

driver..how are you hunxx

laura, mir, steph, zuri, shortie, tracey and everyone xxx

right off to eat a nice prawn sandwich now.. I have decided I am not cooking tonight and gonna get Fish and Chips in ... decision made lol xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Leola -         

How bl88dy annoying!!!!!!!!! Especially when they try to turn their incompetence around in a smug self-righteous way to make it look like it was you who wanted favourable treatment.         (god, I love this angry smilie!!!)

I'm so sorry. Have you had problems with them before? Are they an NHS clinic? Would you consider moving if not? Honestly, from what I've heard, clinics abroad wouldn't dare treat patients as badly as this. Bl**dy incompetence, and it's you who suffers because of it. I'm really mad on your behalf. Big hugs for you.  

Malini - so so sorry about your difficult news - I can't imagine how hard that would be to deal with. Something to remember him by sounds a lovely idea.

Mags - Wanted to say Hi!!!! You always reme,ber me in your posts which really touches me. Hope you are ok?

Hi everyone else - I'm not seeming to keep up very well.
jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> what date you off?


still not 100% sure, got 9 days of OCP left then wait for AF (she better be on time this month ) to arrive, then scan on day 2 and check everything is Ok, then start stims day 3 and have scans on day 6, 8 & 10 then hopefully fly on day 11....so if all goes to plan we will fly 9th May..... but won't be booking flights or hotel until after scan on day 2.
hope the gel and Mcd's makes you feel better (could just eat a McChicken sandwich, not had one for yonks )

Popsi - hope LO is feeling better after her jabs


----------



## Little Me

Did the Oscar get back to you AM?
xx

Pops- bless little princess  

JO


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> Did the Oscar get back to you AM?
> xx


no and no reply to my question on tripadvisor but we have time so will wait and see. 

Jo - Lovely to "see" you. Think I missed your post before.

Leola - I am not surprised you are fuming


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks Jo, your crossness on my behalf is comforting.  
The clinic have made so many errors all the way through. At the beginning of tx after my lap and dye my consultant told me that I had lovely juicy ovaries and that there would be no problem at all getting eggs from me and that I would be at a very high risk of OHSS. A year later and they have yet to get 1 egg from me  .
We would love to go private but unfortunately only have funds for one and a half UK goes or 2 abroad so really need to see this NHS go through.

I've just been on the phone with one of the senior nurses at the clinic. We had a long chat and it was interesting to learn that on my first cancelled cycle when I was on the 150 dose of Puregon, I was under theimpression that I'd had 2/3 decent follies but that the clinic had cancelled because they wanted to give me a better chance of more with a higher dose.
It turns out that my Estrogen was really low at 450 when it should have been at least 2000. The nurse reckons this is an indication that there may not have been eggs in the follies anyway. She's the person in charge of donor eggs at the clinic  and said that she sees files like mine all the time in women on the DE waiting list who have had many stopped and started cycles.

She was gentle but did suggest that donor embryo would be our best option although she thinks we should go through with this cycle still . . but admitted she thinks it will be tricky to get me to EC as I have pretty much every fertility issue going.


----------



## IzziLu

Hi all, few days away so mega catch up again  

Firstly Nix, a bit late I know but I believe you are PUPO since I was last on   - and with triplets too   wohoo!

Leola, you're seriously going through the mill with this awful clinic. I know how you feel about needing to see through your NHS goes but it can't be doing anything for your stress levels   

Shortie 'foaming fandango'     How are you doing - not long now   How's Scottie's Grandad?

Zuri - fab news re your scan - if ever I get as far as you I wouldn't want to know the sex either  

RC - shame Chip wasn't playing ball for your 4D, better luck next time eh?  

Donkey - any news on EC wasn't it this morning  

Trolley - so sorry this wasn't your turn, hope your lovely sounding holiday helps a bit.  We love WA - don't blame you for thinking about emigrating  

Tracey - shame the super o didn't work out this time but who knows, maybe keeping DH in the dark next month'll do the trick  

Malini       I hope you decide on a lovely and fitting way to remember your darling angel boy  

Swinny - good luck getting rid of that bl**dy hidden C, I reckon you're right to concentrate on that before getting any other treatment  

Mags - I'm so sorry about your recent diagnosis - as if everything else you're going through isn't enough   Is there treatment available or is it a case of long-term management?

Anne - typical bad timing eh? hope you don't have to go back for a re-test. Hope the ibulieve does the trick with that shoulder too   (but not too hard 'cos it might hurt!)

AnnaSb - I'm constantly fantasizing about a new stressfree career too, unfortunately haven't come up with the flash of inspiration yet that sees me earning mega dosh doing something I love on hours that suit me   Still hoping  

JoM - I struggle to keep up too  

Driver - let us know when you want us to do the AF dance again (not that we were hugely successful last time but its the thought that counts!   )

 Laura, Steph, Spuds, Heaps, Popsi, Purps, Mir, LV, Louise and all the lovely ladies I've doubtless missed  

A sad couple of days for me.  I think I mentioned to you gals my dear friend who is my only real 3d confidante in this IF thing and had let me know that she was a nervous six weeks pregnant a little while ago. She was devastated by a still birth at 38 weeks in October and although our experiences have been gulfs apart we have managed to support each other as much as possible.  Well her nerves were well founded as she very sadly suffered a MC yesterday at 10w6d and has been for the op this morning      I'm off to see her this evening and give her lots of     but just hoping the Docs are going to do some proper investigations for her.  They could find no reasons for the still birth but there's got to be something going on hasn't there?  Could it be immunes - I don't know much about it but I know a lot of you girls do   Could she have got to full term with immune issues?  

Love to you all 

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Malini

Oh Leola. IF sucks. And sometimes there is nothing but this teenage sentiment to sum it up.


----------



## Malini

Oh Izzilu. Sorry I missed your post. That is AWFUL. Immunes do look like they are indeed a possibility. When she is ready tell her about Alan Beer. I am not a fan of Dr Gorgy but many are here. She can be consulted directly by the Alan Beer clinic in the US.
M xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Thank Malini, I knew you girls would be able to help.  Obviously I won't be mentioning anything just yet but as you say when the time is right it would be good to be able to point her in the right direction.   Is there an idiots guide to immune issues on here somewhere? I could probably do with it  

IzziLu


----------



## laurab

Izzy - I remember you telling us about your friend. Poor lady, glad she has you there though. 

Leola -


----------



## Little Me

Hi all again

Izz- Oh god your poor friend   , why oh why is life so very cruel   
She is lucky having a lovely friend like you  

Hi Laura   and Mal  

still feeling  WELL dodgy - almost feel like I've drank at least 3 x bottles of wine    , and my shoulder is still ff'd 

xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks Laura and Anne.  Unfortunately I don't have the gift that some of you ladies seem to have, saying such beautiful things at exactly the right time, but I'm hoping chocolate and hugs will help a little!  

Anne shame you feel like you've had 3 bottles without the fun of having 3 bottles!   Hope the shoulder gets better v soon  

xXx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Will read back later, just marking the thread


----------



## laurab

Izzy - I dont you have to say anything fancy. Just being there is enough.


----------



## Malini

Anne - so sorry I missed you out. That shoulder sounds sore. When I am coming down with a cold I get a sore back and feel shattered. Maybe you're fighting a bug. Poor you. M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening lovlies  

Just a quick pop in to say hello, been busy in cafe today again, home washing and a bit of ironing and im nearly ready for bed      

Be back later


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

AnnaSB - sorry work is stressy at the moment      - I love the idea that florestry or baking cakes is sans stress for you - both of those are designed to cause loads for me - give me grumpy teenagers any day      Is this something that might be possible for you - sometimes it's just worth doing and less stress can only be good for tx.     

Nat - 225 Gonal F is a low dose for most of us on here - most of us need 450-600 to persuade 2-3 follies to show up, so I'm not sure you're a poor responder per se. Good luck for EC whenever that is     

Heaps - hope your field trip goes well - well, as well as looking at bits of rock can go           . At least the weather is fine so you should be able to marvel at all those fossils in the dry        

Malini      

Laura - glad you had a lovely day yesterday - did you get your homework done OK   

Steph - see you on Sunday   

Driver - sounds like you and DH have a plan - will he stay down in Bournemouth during the week or will you and your LO have to relocate as well?   

Leola - sorry about your work stress - it will do you good to have some time to recharge your batteries, even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment - I know the time off I had helped me.      As for your traumas with your tx        - I just hope something can be resolved in the end - is it worth contacting PALS to see if they can help?   

Zuri - good luck for work tomorrow - hope the bloating starts to get slightly less uncomfy and that you find something to wear   

Mir - B-Muff       I thought that was a new name for a second rate fanny at first       

Anne - hope your shoulder gets better soon   

Popsi - Fish and Chips sound a great idea (as did the prawn sarnie)   

Jo - lovely to see you    - are you due to start at the Lister soon? They have had loads of success recently, so      that this will be your turn.

Izzilu - so sorry about your friend, but you are lucky to have each other to give each other loads of     There is an immunes thread somewhere that may well help.   

Tracey - glad you had a good time yesterday as well      

Shortie         for your blood test tomorrow    

Those of you who remember Bugle may like to take a peek here - last post of the page http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206722.810

I had my GTT test today and had loads of blood taken for various different things. The nurse who was taking my blood was brilliant and she too had suffered from IF, so we had a really good natter. We are going to try the 4d scan again tomorrow afternoon, so hope Chip will be in a different position this time.

Love and         to you alll

**** sy **** sy


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Well 4 eggs for me today, 1 more than last time which is great.  The doctor said she could only see 5 follies which is strange as the sonographer said about 13?  However I am grateful for 4.  I am very, very sore my whole abdomen is in spasm.

Very worrying news though…she tried to aspirate my 2 cysts on the left but they weren’t as expected but filled with a thick white fluid.  She has done a biopsy for cancer and sent it to Addenbrokes.

Not feeling too good, be back later, sorry for me post.
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey -        that the cysts are OK and          for those eggies in the lab of lurv tonight


----------



## shortie66

cannot get in the bathroom to have shower as scottie is ermmm well doing a toilet sitting exercise      

Soooooo i may as well while away the time on here catching up while i have the chance  

Donks hope ec has gone today hunny bun        

Izzi darling thats awful about ur poor friend   Hope ur        help her tonight    

Nix pupo partner   hope ur ok and getting loadsa rest    

Laura are u putting some photos on ** of the chippers meeting with max and vivvy Are you   are you      please please put some on (not that im begging or anything)     

Anne ooooo hunny that sounds painful    You havent slept funny or anything have you   Gdet jason to give u a nice soft back massage later      

Leola sweetheart       Definately look into going abroad if you can sweetie, the level of care over there is amazing    

Driver here is an af dance for you                  hope it works hunny.    

Jomac how u doing sweetheart?       

Popsi hope princess is starting to feel better      

Malini how is the planning coming along?     

Sorry ive gone blank again     

Hello to mag swinny purps ally steph zuri veda **** y annasob tracey and everyone else.

I have felt very emotional today, quite   at times. Ive come to realise that even though i think it hasnt worked, i really dont know, there is nothing more in this world that i want, and im hoping and praying like mad for a postive result for the first time in my life.


----------



## shortie66

Donks our posts crossed        Hope ur ok hunny, arnt all cysts fluid filled anyway    Thats what i was told anyway.  Keep strong sweetheart


----------



## laurab

Donks - Great news on 4 beautiful eggs.      PLease try not to ponder on the other test, I'm sure they are just being uber cautious.


----------



## mag108

leola: sorry you are fed up hun sending you a big hug, hope the time off makes things a bit easier. I really think you shouldnt listen to the DE idea. You have to have a  proper go with your own eggs first, proper protocol etc. What you had before sounds very low. If you are going to continue with this NHS clinic then it should be with the provisio that they are not doing there best by you and if you do end up going private hopefully they will deal with your case a bit better.   

Driver: hpe it all works out ok for you guys, daunting times! Hope its the later date so you have more time to decide. All very soon for you?

Jo: hi to you too! You always bob on and say something say to someone in need!

Zuri: Well I hope this ohss settle dow soon for you x and good luck for work, 

Nix: I can recall if I said woooooooooooh to your news!    

Trolley : So so  sorry this hasnt worked out  

Izzilu: That is so so sad. Your poor friend. Has she had any immunes testing or even blood clot testing? Am happy to give you a run down on what I know. "is you body baby friendly' is the book by Dr Beer. Immunes can be an issue at any point even after giving birth first time and they recommend testing after 2 m/cs. 

Anne: sorry you are not feeling too well x 

shortie: Hang in there, you are doing impressivley well holding it all together, work etc. sending you a big hug  

Mal: xxx 

RC: glad you are back! Good luck for scan tomorrow and hope chip is in the right place 

Donkey: well done hun that is fabulicious! But I am sorry that its been peppered with that scare, hpe it's all ok 

me, well am in that strange waiting bardo:
Waiting for AF (disrupted cos I began OCP for cycle that was canceled) so I can do C test
Waiting to hear if NHS will get me a better date for hysteroscopy
Waiting to have Sarcoidosis confirmed or not with many tests and hosp appt to go to 

The bright weather and my garden and a glass pf wine keeping me sane, I am ok really just trying not to panic about tx and sarcoidosis - a little scared

x


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - sorry your clinic is a pile of pants  

Driver - sorry about dh's news  

Izzi - that's so very sad. For losses like that she might have blood clotting and or immune issues. 

RC - immune tx does not come cheap so career change is not an option right now..would mean taking a big drop.

Donks - well done on the lovely eggies! Sending you Barry White vibes     I'm sure the results will -tive for anything nasty  

Ann - hope you feel better soon  

Mag -   for good results for you  

Swinny - lovely speaking to you last night, have you started the antib's?

Shortie - sending you     and   you have coined a great new phrase 'foaming fandango'    

Malini - I was upset for you not me   

Zuri - hope work is ok and you are feeling better  

Nix - when do you test?    

Hi Laura, Popsi, Tracey and everyone I've missed. 

Had lots of ewcm so think I'm ov'ing...can't do anything about it, but at least it means my body is bouncing back quickly after last tx. 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Well done Donkey! That's amazing! I'm sure the tests will come back ok. Shall be doing a fertilisation wiggle for you

Hello all, sorry can't muster proper personals, am pretty fed up. Had a fluid ultrasound today which was grim, but short and am still uncomfortable. Also got some of my immunes results (they are not all back fromt he lab yet), Dr G is away so haven't had them interpreted but Dr Google and the orange highlighter all over them suggests they are not great news. I've had my head in the sand as far as immunes go, it all seems so complicated, but any advice gratefully received. The ones highlighted (so I'm assuming have an issue) I've put a ** next to

NK Assay

50:1                            27.7**
25:1                            21.1
12.5:1                        10.5
IgG conc 12.5 50:1        16.1**
IgG conc 12.5 25:1        14.7
IgG conc 6.25 50:1        21.8**
IgG conc 6.25 25:1        14.8
%CD3                          87.8**
%CD19                        11.2
%CD 56                        2.7
% of CD19+ cells, CD5+  3.6

NK Assay w/ intralipid/ NKT

50:1 w/intralipid 1.5mg      8.9**
25:1 w/intralipid 1.5mg      6.6

Leukocyte Antibody detection

Floweytometry              Negative
T-cells IgM+                  1.0
T-cells IgG+                  1.0**
B-cells IgM+                  23.1
B-cells IgM+                  7.3**

TH1:TH2 intracellular cytokine ratio

TNF-a:IL-10 (CD3=CD4+)      36.6**
IFN-g:IL-10 (CD3=CD4+)        9.9

Any info gratefully received

LadyV xxx


----------



## laurab

Sorry LV - Means nothing to me. BUT when you find out what the problems are you can deal with them.


----------



## Little Me

Evening lovlies

Donks- 4 egglets is fab Hun, and I sm sure all will be just fine with cysts,  

lv- Hun, I am sorry about the scan and results   I am sure someone will bd able to help with results. Keep smiling Hun, just over a month till you're a beautiful bride  

shorts- I am   for you, you deserve this so much Hun  

mag   
just on sofa trying to rest this friggin dodgy shoulder

love to all 

Love to all


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Anne - ouch - shoulder sounds painful.  Did you wake up with it?  

LV - your results mean absolutely nothing to me - no doubt an immune specialist will be along soon

Anna - glad to hear it looks like your body is getting back to business after tx

Shortie -   so hope this works for you - I can so tell from your posts how much this means to you

Donkey - woo hoo for 4 eggs.  Fingers crossed the cysts are nothing but no doubt you will be worried until that is confirmed. 

RC - here's hoping you get to see Chip in 4d glory tomorrow

Leola - big hugs.  That horrible sinking feeling when you get more bad IF news.  Stick with this cycle - there have been many miracles on this thread and others and no reason why that can't be you.  

Malini - I wasn't here yesterday so just read your post.  Thinking of you - you are a strong woman who I know will get through this grief.

AFM - Back to clinic for follow up from follicle tracking tomorrow, so will hopefully get some sort of answers, although as my DH put it, he has (finally) realised that there are no clear answers to this IF stuff.  Fertility monitor winging its way to me from Amazon - thanks Anna and Tracey for the recommendation.  Have been out with a FFer from my clinic tonight - nice to catch up and have a winge about IF together!

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Lou  

LV - I'll have a go but please post these on the amin gorgy thread..the ladies there are real whizzes at interpreting results 

Your nk's are raised at 27.7 they should be 15% but good news is that LIT will work well for you bringing them down to 8.9 (mine only come down to 20) Lit costs £300 IVIG £1300 a pop  
Your cd 3 is very high can't remember what brings these down, might be steroids or progesterone ....not sure
Good news is your cd19 and 5 are low (these are antihormone antibodies which can cause pof)
Your tfn alpha is raised, Mr G likes it to be under 25 he will probably want you to take humira. There are things you can do bring these numbers down naturally..primarily avoid chocolate, saturated fats and stress! 
Looks like you will need LIT ...you are missing yours and dh's numbers which will indicate whether paternal (ie white blood cells donated by dh) or donor lit is needed. When you are ready there is a very good thread 'LIT needed' Mr G is starting a lit clinic soon in London, he has a clinic in cairo and Dr Tsgaris has a LIT clinic in Athens. 


Anna x


----------



## laurab

SB - Your SOOOOO clever!


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - hardly! You should read Agate's threads on Mr G's & the LIT threads...she's a scientist..now she's clever. This is just information I've picked up from having my own results interpreted.


----------



## Ourturn

LV - I see Agate has explained your results in her usual expert manner! I was right about Intralipids working best for you


----------



## LV.

Thanks Anna

My eggs are pants and now immunes to add to the party, freaking out it'll affect any DE attempt too. Worst day in a while and DP has fricking gone out on the **** tonight. I spoke to him earlier and was in tears and he's not come home and  have been sobbing with the kitties. I'm so cross mixed with upset, feeling quite demented! His argument will be he was out on business, it's consultancy stuff that means I can do my acu course but feel heart broken he's not come home. 

Flucking @rse


----------



## LV.

lol - it' change p.i.s.s. to wee!


----------



## laurab

LV -   Men are just rubbish.   Glad you got your kitties.  

SB - I think your clever.


----------



## AoC

Four eggs!!  Go you, Donkey!  Great work, love.    I'm sorry about the cyst worry - waiting's the worst.          

Shortie, we're hoping and praying with you.        It's okay to want it, sweetheart.  

Totally understandable you're scared, Mags!      I'm sure everything will be okay.    

Good luck for scan, RC!  

Glad you've got your results now, LV, sorry I know nothing about them!  *bows to SB*  And I'm sorry you had to sob alone.  I guess he reacts to hard stuff by hiding in his cave, which is just not what you need right now.      

Hope your shoulder's better soon, Anne!  

Good luck at the clinic, Louise!  

I'm in my a/f meds happy place, giving up my monthly thank GOD for my GP thoughts.  Now, off to work.  Web project at work, then got to try and find light bulbs for our touch base bedside lamps.  The low energy ones don't work...


----------



## Malini

Morning,
I don't know where to start and as usual am in a flap. So briefly.

Donkey - Well done you. Fingers crossed about your test and so praying for a great phone call this am.

Anna - I know! But my one loss makes me realise how much you and others on here have endured. A business venture with no stress, count me in!

LV - Big hugs girl. This is hard and I felt similarly shaken when I got my immune news. It'll be no surprise to SIRM and they will deal with it in their stride. Likewise the DE option can be taken care of from here.

Gotta dash. Back later. But before I go for our PUPO gals - Shortie and Nix - I am begging for that result for you.

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Mal  

Shorts-      

Donks- for your phone call  

AOC hi lovely  

LV- hun, sorry you're feelign so s hite,  
How's today so far? 

Nix- hope you're ok love  

love to ALL, struggling to type as stretching arm is killing - it's in my neck now FFS   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi just a quickie and sorry for lack of persos cos have only skimmed briefly

Donks hon      hon, I'm             that the cysts are totally benign and that you get 100% fertilisation!      



sobroody1 said:


> LV - I'll have a go but please post these on the amin gorgy thread..the ladies there are real whizzes at interpreting results
> 
> Your nk's are raised at 27.7 they should be 15% but good news is that LIT will work well for you bringing them down to 8.9 (mine only come down to 20) Lit costs £300 IVIG £1300 a pop


Dinna did you mean intralipids here rather than LIT 

LV try not to worry, Gorgy will recommend a whole raft of measures to counteract all of this and it may seem overwhelming but remember you're not obliged to do all of it. Sorry, I truly don't mean to step on any toes and he's certainly keen on sorting out immune issues, but I feel he goes a bit ott sometimes! As Dnna says, he'll recommend humira for the raised tnf alpha but I firmly believe this can be sorted via steroids/ivg/intralipids. Personally, humira made my tnf-a shoot UP instead of down when I used it. Also when I spoke to big Geoff Sher, he went to great lengths to point out that he was a 'pioneer' of humira tx but has now stopped it cos his studies showed it wasn't effective.... That's not to say that it never works, there are lots of people wo've taken it and seen their levels improve but I'm not one of em and I ain't got that knd of money to shoot up on repeat doses of the stuff at 800squids a pop! Sooo, this time round I had MEGA doses of fish oils, plus 10 mg pred for a few weeks prior to tx, increased to 20mg pred during tx and my NK's were fine except for slightly raised cd3(? sorry don't have the results to hand but I know t was one of the cd's and t was only just over the max normal range) for which they gave clexane and aspirin. The most miraculous thing was tnf-a which was within normal range, the only other time this had happened was during my FET AFTER they gave me steroids and IVIG....

And yep, he'll also recommend LIT cos of your negative/low LAD levels but this is another one I'm still not convinced on. Again with all due respect to those of you who've done/are planning it, I'd just lke to explain why I decided aganst it. All the research I could find on the subject and Dr G himself agrees that your levels will naturally be low or negative if you've never been pregnant for longer than 6 weeks, or if you've never had a blood transfusion. Surely the majority of women on the planet must fit that criteria... So if that was enough to stop you getting pregnant then how does anyone EVER get pregnant 

Don't get me wrong, I've got a lot of respect for Dr G and if my NK's shoot up again after I get my BFP   I'll be there like a shot to get intralipids, it's just the whole humira/lit thing that I disagree with...

Really hope I haven't offended anyone cos I do respect everyone who has taken the decisions to go ahead with LIT/Humira, it just wasn't for me and wanted to explain why....

Mal - no flapping pls missus! Got your text re the pong, hope it's all sorted now!

Mira - got your text too  will message you on ** my love as have no credit   

Anne - how's that shoulder love   

Hey short-stuff, PUPO twinne, how's it going love?

Leola - I think it's a sign... to change clinics! They've not done their best by you and I think it would be a shame to give up on OE before you've had a go with a good clinic that know what they're doing. Is this a possibility at all 

Sausagio - glad to see you back on here hon!

Newbie lady sorry can't see back to your post but I think your clinic is selling you short, AMH means s0d all, check out the PR bumps and babies thread if you don't believe me! As I forget who said, as long as your folles are growing then less is more as far as stims are concerned but if nothings happening then they def need to increase the dose ans stop muckng about. As another fake pr (cheers Zuri) I think a lot of clinics need to check themselves and their protocols before hitting people with the PR stick! 

Yo Jo  what up girlfriend?! keep meaning to ask whether you'd been reassured by all the answers on your fibroid thread. I've got a new one now but noone seems to be bothered by it so I certainly can't be **** d to be concerned  I PMSL when I realised after racking my brain for examples that my own mother and I are living proof that fibroids don't stop you having babies!

RC - naughty chip, not smiling for the camera! Hope s/he plays ball for the next one! How is your mama honey, sorry f you've already said ...  

Hey Mags, Laura, Popsicle, Purps, Tracey, Steph, Zuri, Ally, Princess Pixie (did I tell you when checked that blush in the daylight, it was orange FAB!!!!) and huge apologies to anyne I've missed

AFM wish it was 22nd already so I can start bossing people around and have them fetch and carry for me! Oh, I'm already doing that    BTW can you believe I bought the damn HPTs and then forgot to test     No point now, might as well wait 

Love to all!

XXX


----------



## Han72

Er... that wasn't very quick at all really was it


----------



## AoC

No, but it was jolly and quintessentially Nix-y!


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

Nix - have some         for those twinnies/triplets of yours - I'm pretty sure it is the 22nd so get bossing     I love the fact that you're resorting to orange blush as well as orange pants - that is dedication to the orange cause        Mum is waiting for a lung op before she starts more weekly chemo which is aggressive and palliative - it's a waiting game really, and I just hope they can make her as comfortable as possible for however long she's got - it could be a couple of months or a year, we really don't know.   We are trying again with Chip this afternoon, so hopefully he'll be a bit less shy today - he was certainly doing loads of kicking earlier this morning so I hope he won't be too worn out.    

Jo - I have a fibroid if that helps - it probably doesn't but thought I'd let you know   

Shortie         for today.     

Donkey          for those embies      

Anne - do you think you could have trapped a nerve? Should you go and see your GP do you think?     

AOC - I love the fact you are always so positive about your drug fuelled AF experience - you are so brave      Why don't the low energy bulbs work (spot the nerdy physicist!!). Is it because they are too long/too dim? I'm intruiged.

Malini - hope you are having a lovely day     

LV - hope the interpretaion of the results isn't too bad - I'm with Laura in that I don't understand anything about immunes, I'm afraid. How are the wedding preparations going - have you much more to do, or is it all sorted?     

Sobroody - you are a genius - I'm with Laura again. Sorry that a change of career is not a possibility - it's so hard when that happens - do you enjoy your drive or does that add to the stress as well - is there anything similar more local.      

Louise - god luck with the follow up today - your DH is so right about there not being any answers - it drives RH mad that they decided to blame my old eggs, even though we'd been trying for 10 years.     

Love and           to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

RC, my a/f was so much hell for so long I'm still getting used to it being bearable (albeit very, very spaced!  ).  I still have itmes when I treat it more carefully than I actually need to, because the fear of pain is stronger than the pain itself,   but it's difficult because it's all about prevention, really.  

But honestly, I feel so crud during PMT, and the a/f meds wipe out all my other niggly little aches and pains of life, so it's positively warm and snuggly under the influence!   Other people have it hellishly worse than I do.  I don't think I'm brave (snivelling coward, me!  ) but I am rather proud of how well I've learned to manage it, and the sequence of taking the right meds at the right time with the right food and drink.  Little victories.  

As for the bulbs, I don't know!  I've been to B&Q, and apparently some low energy bulbs will cope with dimmers (the touch base lamps have three light level settings), so should work with touch base lamps, but they didn't have any in.  Happily they still stock ordinary 60W bulbs, so I got some of those.  The only lamps in my house without low-energy bulbs, I hasten to add!!!  

Have a lovely day, ladies (and RH!)


----------



## Ourturn

Nix, LV yes I did mean Intralipids! My brain was obviously tired last night! 

LV - I was really down when I got my results but thank god I did. If you know you have issues, you can do something about them! If we do donor egg at least I know what I need to do treatment wise . 
Forgot to say...re your high tfn alpha (also known as cytokines) Alchohol & caffine as well as choccies, sat fats and stress cause them to rise. So we have to cut out all the nice stuff   Maybe that's why so many of us have raised cytokines...IF is blo.o.dy stressful! 

Nix -  I didn't realises I was supposed to retest after my round of humira. I retested one week after my OTD and had a chemical so don't know if my numbers shot up because of that or beacuse of the humira. Dr G wanted me to do x3 humira with IVIG with the 2nd shot, but I said I will retest cytokines + nk's 3 months after clearing C and see what the results say at that stage. Really didn't see the point of froking out £2,200 when I can't ttc for a while...really don't have that sort of money to burn. 
Great news re your results. Do you put it down to the fish oils? Agate says they only work in supressing nk's for 3 months so I will not start the eskimo ones until we can ttc again. 
Hear what you are saying about LIT. Thing is I have been pg 7'al time, once up to 7 weeks so do think its significant in my case. I think my body has a problem producing antibodies. i had chicken pox 3 times as a child, that should not be possible! And then my LAD numbers went down even further after x2 donor lit....god knows! 
You're testing the day b4 our anniversary   

Sorry no more personals, got to get back to work

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just a v quick post to say I have read back but am too busy at work to post properly.  I am thinking of you all.

 to all

Just to put you all off your afternooon tea - I did the most disgusting thing I have ever done this morning - wrung out a tampon for the hidden C test!!!! Posted it normal post so I hope it gets there in one piece and nobody opens it!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you and ask you your advice:

I am on my 1st cycle o ICSI, I am 12 days into stims on the Antagonistic cycle, I started off on low dose of GonalF 112.5, and been slowly increasing as my follies werent growing as quick.  They are now growing slowly, I have 12 good ones, and they range from 12-15mm so little while to go.

I have blood test yesterday and it showed that my Oestrogen levels were low, I dont quite understand as my follies are starting to respond.

I have another scan and blood test tomorrow and I am so scared that they will cancel if my Oestrogen is still low.

Has anyone had this before?

ALl this is such an emotionl rollerscoaster isnt it..  

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Just a very quick one, have had bloods taken but result wont be in till early next week   bloody nhs. So looks like im gonna have to pee stick test satday. Funny but after all this wait its the last think i wanna do now


----------



## Little Me

Oh [email protected] Shortie    sorry hun, that's rubbish innit 
Around if you need me hun  

Hi Hodgson - 12 follies is a great amount to have  
I can't imagine any clinic cancelling a cycle with that number , not sure about the blood results of course.
Good luck xx


----------



## LV.

Hello lovely ladies,

Anna and Nix - thank you for sharing your wisdom with me. It still all seems rather complicated but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it. I had a lovely chat with Almond last night too and she reassured me that some of the results might not mean anything without the missing ones. I get the feeling from all the Dr G is great but wants to chuck so much at your body. I have had a skim though Dr Beer's book and did read that stress can make you NK cells rise and pre these blood tests I did have a bit of a melt down about lifting the lid on tx again after so long being in a lovely little bubble so it could all be linked.

I had acu today, I must say I do love going to see her so much. She is the best acupuncturist I've had up until now and I did have a bit of a sob on the table. She spoke to me a lot about stress and how it affects the body. She told me a story about a chap that had HIV and his T cells dipped to about 40 (there's a threshold of T cells where HIV becomes AIDS and 40 is very low so had definitely progressed to AIDS ). After he found this out he did a course on mindfulness - think it's all yoga and meditation type stuff - and he's still going strong and 4 years later his T cells have risen to 200, a good example of how our mind and emotions can physically affect our bodies. She did a technique on me called EFT (emotional freedom techniques, there seems to be lots of free learning stuff about it here http://www.emofree.com/LearnEFT.htm#) which I want to learn a bit more about but apparently NASA and the US army are using it to assist with post traumatic stress disorder. It's basically a tapping technique and she tapped various points on my body and it's designed to get what ever negative emotion you have and don't need out of you. She did it twice on me and I cried and cried but by the end of it the tightness in my chest really passed and I felt so much better. I remember a girl at my work using it and saying it really helped her get over a really bad break up. My acupuncturist suggested it might be a good tool to use when things feel rather overwhelming, even before blood results to try and keep stress levels (which obviously have an effect on us at a cellular level) under control. She's been using it for food cravings and to try and free herself of why she can sometimes feel lonely despite being surrounded by lots of people.

Just thought I'd share that in case anyone fancied giving it a whirl!

Where's Shorty? Isn't it OTD day tomorrow? I hope you're well lovely

Anne - thanks for thinking of me, big hugs

AoC - lovely to have you back. Your posts are always such a pleasure to read

Laura - hope you enjoyed your "day off" whilst at work!

RC - I hope Chip behaves himself today! You are being so brave, it must be hard on you with your mum so poorly. I'm so conscious not to become an acu pusher but going by the the stuff I have read acu may really help her, especially with the chemo. There's a herb called moxa that acupuncturists use, you burn it near to the skin and it's gorgeous and warming. I feel warmed to the bone and wonderful whenever it's been used on me I remember reading recently how moxa can really help with the side effects of chemo and make it all a bit more manageable for the patient. Just a thought

Malini - thank you for generally just being so fab

Tracey - it's all glamour, glamour, glamour eh?!

Hodgson - sorry I"m not really very up on Oestrogen levels but hopefully somebody will be along soon

Oh, almost forgot! I was walking past the beauty place and decided to treat myself to cheer myself up and did one of those wrap things, they wrap you in muddy bandages and it's supposed to draw out the toxins, well i did it and lost 10 inches from over my body - yay! I think I have skinnier wrists and ankles but who cares, I'm 10 inches less. Maybe I"ll have another few done and be a size 12 by my wedding day (ha! chance would be a fine things)

Thanks again lovelies, you really are the best

LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh there you are Shorty... That's an age away, can you get any done privately? You can get those back in a few hours I think. Big hugs


----------



## shortie66

Yes im here lv      Its pointless now getting another done hunny, theres no way i could get one done before monday anyway we are far too busy in cafe tomorrow    I will test on satday with clearblue digital. Have never been so scared in my life


----------



## Kittycat104

LV - 10 inches!  Very impressed.  Thinking of having acu again with a new acupuncturist - is yours N or S London?  Glad all the immunes stuff is starting to make a bit more sense.  Re last night - kitties are better than men any day!

Shortie - Not sure where you are based, but is there anywhere near you where you can get bloods done quicker?

Hodgson - I am no expert compared to some of the other girls on here, but if your levels are low, it could be that some of the follicles are empty.  Like Anne says though, I would be very surprised if the cycle was cancelled with 12 follicles.  Did they give you a number for your level?

Tracey - let's hope this morning's experience is worth it!

Anne - is the shoulder better?

RC - how was Chip this afternoon?  Behaving himself?

AFM- clinic follow up this afternoon.  As expected, progesterone level very low (9).  He suggested some more IUI with gestone as well as cyclogest using 300 Menopur or natural IVF.  He gave me a copy of a recent research article suggesting good pregnancy rates for poor responders using this method.  Anyway, as we all know here, its all a bit of a lottery anyway, so we decided to go for IUI this month and maybe try natural IVF next month if no joy.  Has anyone else tried/heard of natural IVF successes?  Start the Menopur tonight.  Feel distinctly unprepared mentally and physically and somehow it doesn;t seem as 'real' as its not IVF.  

Louise x


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies, so much is happening on this thread at the moment, I'm sorry but I do not have a hope of doing personals or keeping up with you ladies, but I do read and I am still here thinking of you all.

20 week scan friday and so far so good (bless you Laura for remembering - Not passinf by in next few weeks but desperate to see you and the bubs again, mind you everytime I show DH the new pics - which are gorgeous by the way- he wants to come visit too) 

Big hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

  to all of the gang.

Just sat here planning a holiday. With everything that's gone on in the last few weeks, and the fact that tx is now really delayed and that was going to be our hols, we've decided to play on the sympathy vote and ask Paul's dad for a freebie week at his villa. It's Paul's birthday at the start of May so I am getting a refund on our Whitney tickets (she cancelled Manchester gigs) and put that to the cost of the flights. Desperate for a bit of a chill!!

http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/Turkey/holiday-villa-Turkish-Mediterranean-Region/p60861.htm#photos-bar

Shortie  for our next BFP my lovely xx

Purps - 20 week scan  crikey where's the time going to?? Roll on the next 20 weeks chick, when we'll have a few new PR babies  
RC 

Nix - How's our PUPO lady xx

Anne - Hope the shoulder is feeling a bit better my love


----------



## beachgirl

Wowoooo...that villa is fantastic.....does he rent it out? x


----------



## purple72

Swinny that villa is trully wonderful! Loving the infinity pool! hope he lets you have it for DH's birthday! 

20 weeks has flown by, getting a bit real now, DH actually felt movement today, so think we need to finally accept it's real and start preparing now   

Although have a new boiler being fitted in 2 weeks, then need to have loft insulated and boarded then can move junk from what will be the nursery to the loft and then need to redo our bedroom ( after we pull down the airing cupboard) having upstairs carpeted and then we can start on the nursery! 20 weeks just does not seem long enough! My DH is no great DIY'er when asked to do anything like that his sheepish response is "I'm a good nurse   "

Hey beach xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all, quickie from me

Sarah- glad consult went well lovely and so pleased about your Jollys. It's a stunning villa
think shoulder is. Little better but i am resting. Got a busy weekend and need to be tip top  
xxxx

evening Karen xx
purps lovely to see you and I just know scan will be perfect   
lv  

thinking of you shorts  

soz for rubbish personals but am on iPhone lying down xxx

hi louise  

soz for rubbish personals but typing on iPhone whilst lying down


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Anne & Purps


----------



## purple72

Anne sweetie, you need some NSAID's such as brufen or aspirin, this will reduce the swelling (which in pulled muscles is where most of the pain comes from) and works so much better than codeine or paracetamol based products, also heat, can you get a hot water bottle on it? or some heat rub such as deep heat? sending you warming hugs my sweet xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Beachy xxx

purps, Been on the ibuliwve brufen gel since yesterday morn. Also using my heat wheat pack. Cocodemol made me throw up so bad yesterday, it was horrid!
A teeny bit better - I just hope it stays that way as it's just about bearable now xxxx


----------



## popsi

Anne.. try nurofen express liquid capsules, and just use deep heat or something to rub it with    hope you feel better soon darling xxx

swinny... OMG that place looks lush.. have you room in your case for me (and a little one  ) xx

shortie.. thinking of you darling xxx  

Nix.. how are you doing .. going mad yet xxxx  

purps.. 20 weeks !!! where has that time gone ! good luck honey.. will you find out flavour   xx

beachgirl.. how are you honey xx   

laura, mir, lv, louise, aofc, annasb, zuri, steph, driver, donkey, and all you wonderful ladies out there xxxx   

things are good here, still unsettled after her MMR bless and going through the refusing to eat anything stage right now.. resulting in a very stressed out Mummy .. but she is fine so thats all that matters LOL xxx


----------



## purple72

Anne sweetie hope it keeps improving! Try a heat rub tomorrow, it will prevent you from tensing and prolonging the agony, I read about your episode with cocodamol, best not use that again mrs, but just wanted you to know it's not the best for your muscle pain anyway so you're not missing out! Ibulieve gel is good but tablets are better and then a heat rub xxxx

Popsi hunny won't be finding out the flavour, we both want a surprise. I don't open my presents before christmas either  

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Sorry but a sad, me post coming up…

None of my 4 fertilised, so it’s all over.

Also I’ve been really ill the past 24hrs…after an evening and night of horrendous abdominal cramps and violent sickness and diarrhoea  I phoned Bourn this morning.  They think that the cyst they drained leaked a little and poisoned me a bit and I was borderline needing hospitalisation.  I think because the sickness has stopped I’m ok.  I still have a very sore abdomen and can’t stand up straight.  So before we knew about fertilisation rates the plan was to freeze the embies but of course now there is no need.

As you can imagine I’m in shock and I don’t really know what to do now.

Sorry for wallowing in self pity
xxxx


----------



## laurab

Ohhh donks, that is awful. I'm so so sorry.   You are more than within your rihts to be wallowing. To get to EC but not ET is I think the worst siuation. And to be so poorly as well.


----------



## purple72

Oh Donks hunny! So very sorry to hear your news, geting to EC and not ET is just soul destroying and to be going through that and be so sick too! well my heart just aches for you sweetie!

Big hugs my darling and know we are all here for you, you as the lovely Laura has said have every right to feel sorry for yourself right now and we are all commisserating with you xxxx


----------



## Han72

Oh Donks hon I'm so sorry    Please don't apologise, what a sh1tty SH1TTY day    . Are you sure you're ok to be at home,  don't like the sound of the cyst that leaked... oh this is so crap


----------



## Lilly7

Donkey, I'm so very sorry to read your news.


----------



## almond

Donkey - am so so sorry, zero fert is heartbreaking and then on top of that to have the health scare you've had and then to be so ill     Really hope you start to feel better soon. Am so sorry, was really hoping to read better news for you   Thinking of you

xxx


----------



## almond

Louises104 - I v seriously considered natural IVF. Seemed to me that if I was only going to get a couple of eggs I might as well do natural IVF, as I was worried about the effect of drugs on egg quality. In the end I've decided after nearly a year of doing nothing that I am going to try SIRM's protocol - that's because instinctively what Sher says about excess LH and androgens feels v relevant to me and his protocol achieves something which I think natural IVF wouldn't in my case. But I have always thought natural IVF a good option. If you want any more info on clinics I saw pm me. Sorrry not to be more precise but dont know your situation

LV - so glad you feeling better. When I've got more time wd like to read your post more carefully. Am really interested in mind/body stuff, though currently trying to get my head around how big a part I believe it plays for me. Long story, but sure we'll chat! I've been taught EFT but am v undisciplined about using it ... i.e. I was taught it and havent used it once and now cant remember  

Nix/Shortie - hope you are surviving    

Hello to everyone else I was supposed to be sending a quick message to Donkey and got sidetracked - oops - theres been loads been meaning to reply to over past few days and not been able to and now I cant remember so lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey    oh hun, so sorry x


----------



## Malini

Donkey - You dear, lovely woman. This is a terrible, nasty shock. I am so sorry. Can't imagine how you're feeling but I've had the NF outcome once and it made me feel desperate at a whole new level. I hope sincerely that the cyst fluid is found to be normal and you feel physically better soon. It is my understanding that IVIG and Itralip calms your immune system and if you're on steroids too it may be that you don't have strength to fight off whatever it is as easily. Hope you are being taken care of and please pass along my sympathy to your dh.
Malini xxx


----------



## laurab

How are you feeling today Donks my lovely.  

Morning all.


----------



## Züri

Donkey I'm so sorry - I was feeling so positive for you. If this thread and forum is not for out pourings of grief at our times in need then what is it for? so of course post me posts and who on earth wouldn't feel like wallowing - big hugs from me  

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Donkey -   to you and DH, I am so sad to read your news this morning.  

Nix & Shortie -


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Donkey - I'm so sorry. You've been through so much, you damn well deserve a wallow. Take care of yourself.


----------



## LV.

Oh Donkey, I'm so sorry to read your sad news this morning, zero fert must be heartbreaking, you've come so far and been so brave to have this disappointment. There is no rhyme or reason. Thinking of you petal xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey lovely I'm so sorry for you - words can't describe it.              
Please look after yourself and don't hurry back to school on Monday if you're not ready - you have had so much to contend with over the last few days it'll take a bit of time to get over it. Thinking of you and DH


----------



## popsi

oh Donkey darling.. such horrible things to happen, i know what not getting to et is like after ec and i have had it and that was horrid enough, i cant imagine being so ill also, its dreadful for you darling, you and DH take care, and you come on here and tell us how your feeling anytime xxxxx    


morning everyone else xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Oh Donks darling, no, this is just devastating. The pain is unbarable hun, and combined with being so poorly. My heart aches for you.
Whats a nasty shock     

Gutted for Donks ladies  

Kate - thinkign of you as always  

Hi all, Jo, Purps, **** y , AM, Pops beachy

xxxxx


----------



## laurab

Hows your arm today Ann?


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - how devestating, I am so sorry not getting to et is the pitts. Sending you and dh huge        . Been ill just add insult to injury too    

Anna x


----------



## AoC

sobroody1 said:


> i had chicken pox 3 times as a child, that should not be possible!


Me too, Anna - and german measles twice! Having said that, when I tested for german measles immunity as an adult (I never had the jabs, as had already had it a couple of times by the time they came round) I was perfectly well covered - so it doesn't necessarily follow, I think.

You don't have to pee on a stick if you don't want to, Shortie sweetie.  

YAY Purps, but LOL on all the work to be done!!! I'm sure you'll get there.. . and being a good nurse is a grand thing.  and I love that you don't open your presents before Christmas... gggggg

Donkey, I am so, so sorry. I do think you need to concentrate on getting well - you don't want an untreated infection on top of everything else. Oh you poor sweetheart. I so wish this didn't happen to any of us.   

And    all round.


----------



## Little Me

hi AOC  

Laura- It's moved to right shoulder blade but feels a little better I think , just a nagging ache


----------



## laurab

Sounds like you have a big stress knot there. Get Jase to give you a hardcore massage later.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Donkey.  I am so sorry to read your news.  There is nothing worse than not getting to ET, you must feel cheated.  And to have the worry of the cyst and to be ill is just horrible.  

I hope people don't feel that they have to be cheerful on here.  Although it is great to laugh and it keeps our spirits up, we are all hear to support each other and if you can't come here and wallow in self pitty then where can you.

Anne, I'm glad your shoulder is a little better.  I have a friend who is a physio and another who is a chiro and both say you should use ice and not heat for things like this.  They say that heat makes it feel temporarily better because it feels nice but does nothing to reduce the swelling that is probbably causing the pain.  I must say I don't take the advice myself as I hate feeling cold but my Mum does and she swears that the ice helps.
 
morning Laura


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls, yep, gonna get the peas out when I get home tonight   xx


----------



## LV.

Hi Anne,

I think ice numbs it so would make the pain get better short term but what you want to do is disperse it and heat is good for that I think.

xxx


----------



## Little Me

HI LV- how you feeling today?


----------



## LV.

Lots better thanks Anne. DP and I went out for a lovely meal last night and had a really lovely time which helped a lot. I've just finished an essay so feeling quite proud of myself for that and it's my hen do tomorrow so I'm just trying to forget all the test results [email protected] and concentrate on having a jolly good time.

Girls, girly fashion advice! I'm wearing these shoes tomorrow that are actually more turquoise than they look in the pic http://www.lkbennett.com/outlet/courts/30182TEAL. The bag I ordered isn't quite a 100% colour match but is pretty similar. Would you go with a black bag or slight mis match on the shoe/ bag colour? It's just such a distinctive colour I can't decide which way to go.

xxx


----------



## Little Me

excellent LV
LOVE the shoes, I would prob stick to mis match bag . I don't think it will matter at all. xx


----------



## Rural Chick

LV - those shoes are so lush - if it were me I'd go for the turquoise bag as well - there's enough distance between your feet and bag until you end up dancing round it in the disco, by which point, no one will notice or care     

Morning everyone


----------



## Donkey

Morning girls

Thank you for all your support, you are so kind and strong.  I still feel emotionally numb probably becasue I'm physically so sore!  However I am getting better as I managed an iced bun this morning    Still struggling to stand up straight as my abdomen is so sore.  

I have arranged my follow up on 28th April the recpetionist was lovely and saw my age and got me one asap so that I could get another nhs cycle in before I'm 40. 

I'm going to do the hidden C test when this AF arrives, I'll phone Dr Gorgy's receptionist soon.

Anne when my shoulder has been bad ice helps inflammation, heat helps knotted muscles.

I've just noticed that one of the keys is missing from my laptop...those naughty kittens must have stolen it!!  

Lots of love
donkey xxx


----------



## Little Me

Donks- glad today is a little brighter for you  
Bless those little scamps    xx


----------



## Han72

Hi girls

Donks - how are you this morning lovey?         

Anne - could your shoulder thing be referred pain? You know like how after you have a hysteroscopy or whatever and they blow air into your bits or whatever the hell it is they do and afterwards you sometimes get shoulder tip pain Gawd did that make any sense at all?! 

Hey Annas  you def can get Chicken pox twice, a friend of mine is extremely peeved after her LO caught it twice  within a couple of years, poor l'il mite!

Hey LV - thanks for the emo link, I'm def gonna have a look into that.  Hows the course going?  BTW, how many days/hours a week are you in class  Still trying to figure out the logistics here!

Had some really lovely news this morning but shan't say anything more til I've had permission, suffice it to say 2010's gonna be a good year   Sorry no more persos but gotta get orf here as getting crampy!

xxx


Oh there you are Donkeydarling    mmmm iced buns YUM


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - you tease - please can you tell us, I'm sure they won't mind       

Donkey


----------



## popsi

nix .. lovely news


----------



## Han72

argh! LV you can't post things like that when  want to get off, we need to see the bag now so we can tell you what to do!
Failing that, follow my philosphy which is, whatever it is, it looks fab because it's me wearing it


----------



## Han72

stoppit you lot, can't say anything but it's faaaaaaaaab    

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Pretty pretty please


----------



## beachgirl

Nix...give us an inkling.....


----------



## popsi

nix.. is it about you ... shortie ?


----------



## Rural Chick

Both/neither of you?


----------



## Han72

S'not me doh!  Not my story to share til I have permssion, just be happy ladies 

EEEK! STOP POSTING!!! i can't get a word in!  Ok snot me, snot shortie and now am keeping schtum!!!  Mum's the word


----------



## Little Me

I am happy but not sure why


----------



## popsi

nix.....         mega tantrum going on here LOL

OMG?!!! who else ? now my mind is racing... that that person here right now !!!!! .. its obviously one of us


----------



## Rural Chick

We'd guessed the Mum bit, we just want to know who - we can tell them that we made you tell us if you want


----------



## popsi

RC... Anne... make her tell us   ... I am an only child i dont do waiting !!!!! lol


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - nor do I       !!! Please Nix pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix, where are you, come back and tell us.
I don't believe it, she's gone offline


----------



## LV.

Nix you scamp! You can't dangle a carrot like that and then not deliver the goods - go and seek permission. Immediately! Pleeeeease!!! As far as acu goes - you gotta do it if you have the inkling. I'm so chuffed I made the break. I'm doing the full time course which is only 2 days which seems nowt but I've realised that to be any good you really need to put in those extra hours in as a lot of self study is needed to even learn the basics. It's quite overwhelming that amount there is to learn and I have mahoosive amounts more respect for my acupuncturists since doing it as it's just mind boggling what actually gets processed between meeting a patient and putting the needles in.  If you ask LCTA they will give you the timetable for full and part time for this year and you can get a better idea, actually, thinking of it I can email you my timetable so you can have a look. If you fancy a chat about it then let's have a natter on the phone. 

Donkey - Hope you enjoyed every last bit of that iced bun and I'm so pleased the receptionist was lovely. A plan forming already, that is good news

Thanks for bag advice gals, I was leaning towards it but a 2nd opinion is always good. I'm so excited! We are going to a burlesque afternoon tea and then to a club that plays nothing but 80s music. Result! So looking forward to swinging my pants to lots of Duran Duran and Wham.


----------



## Han72

OK I got permission!

It's my Parisian partner in crime Sarahev! She's been a bit quiet lately but she had a sneaky little cycle with Mr Whippy aka Dr Cornet, she had one ickle 2 cell embie put back on day 2 if i recall correctly, did an HPT today and                                        

I think I'm more excited than she is 

Sorry for the drama, should have kept my gob shut until I'd had permission to blab!
xxx


----------



## Han72

popsi said:


> RC... Anne... make her tell us  ... I am an only child i dont do waiting !!!!! lol


 PMSL!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Congrats to Sarahev         and thanks for letting us know eventually Nix - you are sooooooooo naughty at times          How are you feeling  - have some          

LV - 80s music - you'll have a ball - Club Tropicana et all - bring it on!!!!


----------



## Little Me

Lovely  news Nix.......Sarahev - Congrats hun     

xxx


----------



## Han72

i've eaten too many tescos fizzy mix sweets


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne. 



traceymohair said:


> Anne, I'm glad your shoulder is a little better. I have a friend who is a physio and another who is a chiro and both say you should use ice and not heat for things like this.


My physio says the same, Tracey, especially where there's inflammation. It's hard to do, though! But if you're taking drugs to reduce inflammation, it makes sense that you wouldn't want to add heat to it to make the inflammation worse!

I am SO not a fashion guru. What they said!

Donkey, I'm glad your kittens are conspiring to distract you! ;-)    

I'm LMAO at you guys trying to make Nix tell.... LOL! OMG, My Whippy!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

CONGRATULATIONS, Sarahev! Very glad for your news!!!

Now, In Other News, let me paint you a picture: I cannot sew. I can thread a needle, I can do a touch of cross-stitch (badly) but I've never used a sewing machine.

I am currently making a Georgian ball dress for the Cockermouth Georgian Fair in May. I am making it out of a duvet cover and some offcuts. I am insane.

I've had to be taught how to cut up a pattern, how to adjust it, how to pin, how to thread a sewing machine, how to wind a bobbin (okay, so I taught myself those last bits, by reading the manual!) and how to gather.

BUT.

Last night, the project that has just looked like scraps of material for months, suddenly came together. I pinned and gathered the outer skirt to the bodice, and sewed it on. Then I picked up my scraps of material... and held up a dress Cinderella would have been proud to have had magicked for her. I'm a stunned at myself!

Of course, it's a complete bodge, and has multiple mistakes in it. It wouldn't pass muster with anyone who could actually SEW. But it's gorgeous.  I SHALL go to the ball...

Anna, eating sushi and humming club Tropicana


----------



## Little Me

OOh, by the way, total change of subject..

has anyone seen The Wedding Date? watched it last night and now have a HUGE crush on Dermot Mulroney, he's


----------



## Little Me

hi AOC....."fun and Sunshine  , there's enough for everyone"


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna Sausage - I've said it before and I shall say it again, you are a truly domestic goddess.         

Anne - no, but I might go and consult Dr Google and have a butchers   

Nix - I have been forced to eat some chocolate digestive biscuits as my blood sugar levels got too low with all that waiting          

I know a joke about Mr Whippy going for a poo but it's an action one and best told when everyone has had too much to drink, cos it's not that good.       

Sings "drinks are free"


----------



## LV.

Congrats Sarahev! Yip-a-dee!

Sausage - well done missus! My mum taught me how to sew and I've been doing it on and off (more off than on to be honest)  for years and I'm still ropey at it (my cunning plan is you need to hold things very far away so people can't see the stitching) so to do it all on your lonesome is a miraculous achievement! Please post a piccie on ** so we can have a squiz

Oh yes, Wham lyrics - I know them all from all my hairbrush moments in my bedroom. I hope there's lots of Spandau Ballet "GOLD, gold.... always believe in your sooooul" I have the picture disc to that one don't you know

xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Nix, that is naughty.  Congrats Sarah!!  What's this about cramping Nix? 

And Donkey darling what a brave, resolved soul you are.  So pleased you are having your follow-up soon so you can make a plan.  For me healing starts properly when I have a plan (although I usually change the plan about 100 times).  

LV - Hen tomorrow! Hurrah, that sounds fun.  I am on one too. And I need a bit of advice.  I am the newest friend of the set of ladies that are going but no one has done anything.  Maybe they are peeved bc they want matron/bridesmaid duty or maybe they figure bc the bride is not a babe she won't want a fuss.  She is uber cool so that may have also deterred people.  I am not English, as you know, and don't get hen etiquette totally but I thought it may be sad for her if no one bothers.  So I have played carefully on the 'hippy chick' theme (she is English and getting married in California) and bought a bling tiara, lei and funny sunglasses.  The dinner tonight is at her in-laws lovely home and I thought we'd be silly and have a dress-up moment but no ritual humiliation and I've bought her earrings and bracelet from fave designer where we're going for dress fitting tomorrow so she can exchange but as a reward for playing along.  I've emailed everyone, included everyone and tried to be as backseat as possible.  Do you think I am wrong to do this and should be picking up on the cue from her other friends not to bother?

And another LV tidbit.  Teal is supposed to be a very kidney friendly colour according to my acu who thought it was very amusing that it is my accent colour throughout my living room.  So on that note, I think you have to wear both together.  Total match is very bridesmaid, tonal blending is clever.

Lost steam ....  

But found some for SHORTIE.  I am  ,

Malini xxx

PS AOC - You rock woman.  That Ball is beckoning.  I have thought of a 4th reason to love England - the word ball can legitimately be used outside of a costume drama or sport!!!

PPS RC - I do suspect you are feeling more yourself!!!


----------



## Han72

aaaall thats missing is the seeeeeeeeeaaaa but don't worry 

YOU CAN SUNTAAAAAAAAAAAAAN lalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

xxx


----------



## Han72

maaliiiiiniiiiiiiii  I'm on a sugar high, can you tell


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - are you OK, I'm getting a bit worried about you now         

Malini - I'm feeling a lot brighter, thank you - I guess that's what 2 weeks away from work and being with you lovely ladies has done for me, so thanks to all of you      

As for the hen do, I think it's lovely what you've done and baah humbug to the rest that haven't done anything - I think what you have arranged sounds perfect and I'm sure the bride to be will really appreciate it.

LV - Adam Ant, Boomtown Rats, so many happy memories


----------



## beachgirl

Great news Nix x


----------



## Malini

Nixy darling, step away from the sugar.  But I am secretly quite proud of how your detoxed, my body is a temple now responds to sugar like it is an illegal substance.  So, so much more purse friendly.

Cheers RC.  I sometimes interfere, am bossy and then feel bad - difficult balance.  You take care on Monday.  We like you in this happier mode and if those hormonal teens start making trouble, we'll have to   - not literally!

M xxx


----------



## LV.

Mal - I think that is perfect. I'd be gutted if nobody had put a bit of thought in to my hen, otherwise it's just another night. I had a similar problem last year - I was bridesmaid but the bride's sister was arranging the hen and apart from time and place she really didn't do anything else and I didn't want to step on her sister's toes but decided to do something anyway (just a book for people to sign and stick photos in) and seemed to be just the ticket. Your friend is very lucky to have you being so thoughtful. Thanks for the kidney colour, it's all meant to be!

Alas I fear mine may be completely the opposite to good taste and class. The theme is feathers (cos I just love them)  and I have 2 of my gorgeous gay boy friends coming and the rumours flying around about their planned antics are quite scary, all of my bridesmaids have voiced off the record concerns with me. I had to call one of them last night and tell him  I really didn't want to be tied to a blow up doll all day with an inflatable feathered penis, no matter how much he thought it was my burning desire to be! I think they are a tad over excited.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini.  I had kind of the same situation being the newest friend - I decided that the most important thing was that the bride to be was made to feel special on her hen rather than whether the other friends would think I was being pushy.  I did email them and say 'I hope I am not interfering' and actually they were doing stuff but were very happy to have extra ideas.I think your ideas are lovely.  It is probably too late but if you want another idea.  We sent an email of questions to the groom and asked him for the answers and then on the night she had to guess what answers he had given.  Some were rude questions about their sex life and others were questions like 'when did X realise he was going to spend the rest of his life with you' 'would you rather see x wearing jeans and t shirt, glam dress or bikini' 'is his favourite food x y or z' etc  

LV.  Have a fab night tomorrow.  I love the sound of the burlesque place.  I would go for the slightly mismatched bag.  Its not like you are going to be holding your bag next to you feet.

Anna.  I am incredibly impressed. I can bearly sew a button on.

4 new posts while i have been typing - you are a busy lot this morning.

RC,  when do you go on mat leave?  It sounds like being off work is good for you.


Nix, pass my congrats on to your friend.  here's some ^reki^ for you.

Shortie.  Good luck for tomorrow.  I don't think it matter whether you get the result from a blood test or pee stick.  You will feel the same way.  I have everything cross for you tomorrow.  The fact that AF isn't here has to be a good sign.

Better go.  I started out v productive this morning but things are slipping.


----------



## Rural Chick

LV          - can't wait to see the piccies on **     

Malini - the teenagers are no problems at all - I love that part with all my heart, it's some of my colleagues that are the cause of the grief      The worse bit is that I can't get on here during the day to cheer me up. And you're definitely not being bossy or interfering, but caring and kind.          

Tracey - I've got another 10 weeks (49 days - not that I'm counting!!!) on the basis that I want as much time as possible after Chip arrives - I've actually said I'll stop at 39 +3 on the basis that if things happen before then or I get too tired I'll just be off anyway.


----------



## Han72

hello again malni  think hen idea is fab and want to get married again so you can arrange mine now   Don't tell DH

Ok have put the sweets away now and going to try and calm dooooon!

Hey Shawtie


----------



## Malini

But as you say LV that enthusiasm for you must feel fabulous.  WE all look forward to the stories of your do on Monday.    Thanks LV for your input and, by no means am I averse to a little tacky bling - uber cool is hard work! - and I have talked this bride into getting married in a hot pink dress!!!  She looks fabulous and everyone will be shocked because they'll be expecting her usual trendy too-much-black routine  

Ahh, thanks Tracey.  I did think about the groom for a Mr and Mrs quiz, but as mother-in-law is with us and their relationship is slightly tetchy (my darling boy, no one loves him as I do) I thought it may stray onto rocky ground.  I love the idea though and have it stored away in case I ever find myself flapping as I am now!! Now back to work you, someone has to  

I understand that RC.  I left teaching bc I was an enthusiastic, eager newbie (very likely annoying) that was ground down to a negative, no that won't work grump by my colleagues.  Crazy.  10 weeks.  Eek.  That is a number I can actually imagine. 

Nix darling.  I'll plan you a baby shower (crazy concept from home) that will be outrageous, shiny and fun just like you.


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - I hadn't realised that -        to those colleagues, especially as I can't imagine you ever being annoying. 

Nix - I never had a hen do, so perhaps I could have a PR one - can you imagine what a laugh that would be, although we might all end up being arrested


----------



## Malini

Oh you're too kind RC, I even annoy myself sometimes but there you have it I'd be too horribly perfect if I didn't have that one flaw.   haha, only one!  I am also delusional.

Off to make lunch.  But you can have any kind of party you like.  

M xxx


----------



## AoC

DAMMIT, Nix!  I was gonna do that bit!!!

Mal, I'm sure the bride will love the care you've taken.    You rule, sweetie.  

I'll post a dress photo when it's done!  And when I have my baroque, white wig....


----------



## AoC

Darnit!  I meant to say yes, Anne, I've seen the Wedding Date, and Dermot is hawt *fans self*.  I've also met the woman who wrote the book it's based on.


----------



## Little Me

You lot have put me in the     party mood


----------



## LV.

yippeee! Party pants are on and wiggling


----------



## AoC

I so totally do not _party_....


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Sorry super super busy so cannot read back (rude cow!!) 

Shortie - I just wanted to send all my love and support and positivity in the direction of all 2 week waiters but especially my little shortie pops who is so close to finding out and must be absolutely bricking it!!!!                   Pleeeeaaaase if there is a god can they grant us this one wish??!!!


----------



## AoC

Although that doesn't mean everyone else can't party....

*waving to Ally*

Yes, we're thinking of you Shortie.  If I don't get on over the weekend, it's because my Mum's visiting, not because I'm not thinking of you!


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - also liked him in "My Best Friends wedding" and he's yummy, though I have a bit of a thing for Gerard Butler at the moment  

sarahev - Whoo hooo to your BFP

Nix -    , no sneaky early pee stick testing been going on, have you turned into a good girl ?  

Shortie -    

LV - loving the sound of your hen do, you will have a blast

AOC - I am sure you have done an amazing job, I love your creativity  

Malini - I am sure your hen do (well not your's but you know what I mean) will also be a blast and the hen is lucky to have you as a friend, I went to one last year that had the thing Tracey talked about with the questions that the Fiance had answered before hand and it was hilarious as none of the answers matched.  

Thank you all for cheering me up, I have been sat at my desk gigling at your antics, and that through OCP induced grumpyness takes some doing


----------



## Züri

Shortie is today OTD? wishing you so much luck and willing it to be a BFP for you

Nix that's great news for your friend x how's the 2WW for you? You seem to have gone quite loopy by the looks of things 

Donkey huge hugs for you  

Malini sounds like you are being very thoughtful for your friends hen do xx

LV enjoy your hen night tomorrow can't wait to see pics on ** - do i have you on **? i am lost with real names and forum names on there 

Ally lovely to see you xx

AofC impressed with your sewing skills - my mum tried to teach me but it was just not in my blood to sew 

Nothing much from me - 6 weeks tomorrow and each day is a blessing - I am feeling a lot lot better and went to work yesterday - it was a tiring long day but i survived  was supposed to come home from work to hubbys friend wife and child here - i had been cleaning and preparing for their visit all of Wednesday and was exhausted, during the afternoon at work i felt shattered and a headache and i was just thinking please no I do not want to go home and start socialising and cooking etc.... my prayers were answered in the forum of a cloud of ash  thanks iceland! so i had a nice chilled evening instead to recover from my first day back - downside is said friends carried on to Dover and got a ferry over to france and are now in france and we are getting up at a silly hour tomorrow morning to drive 7 hours to Bruges to meet them for saturday and sunday - they go home sunday we'll stay sunday night and take a slow drive back on Monday - will be nicer than having to entertain here BUT could be tiring seeing as i can't do a lot of walking - we'll see - best thing will be loo breaks, i am peeing non stop 


xx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi girls, wow it's been ultra busy on here in the last couple of days  

Donkey -I am so so sorry about your news, I know the heartbreak of non-fertilisation having been through it twice and never having made it to ET, but to be so ill on top of the disappointment is unimaginable   I'm glad you're feeling a little better today and full marks for working on a new plan straight away.  Do they keep going on the NHS until you hit 40 where you are - that's amazing - we only get one go here except by appeal  

Shortie - know you've got a big day on at the caf today but just wanted to say      for tomorrow

LV - loving the sound of your hen plans, 80s rule!   Have fun  

Malini - I think it's lovely what you've arranged for your buddy too, I reckon she'd be really disappointed if nobody made the effort so she's lucky to have you  

Nix -fantastic news about your friend you tease, how you doin (other than suffering from/enjoying the effect of severe sugar rushes)?  

Zuri - enjoy Bruges, hopefully you can get some rest on the journey to and from and won't get too exhausted  

Anyone heard from Purps - wasn't her 20w scan today?

RC - when's your 2nd attempt at getting a good 4D of Chip?  

AoC - mighty impressed with your self-taught sewing skills - you are truly a creative lady  

Running out of steam and must get back to work but   Driver, Anne, AnnaSB, Laura, Popsi, Heaps, Spuds, Tracey, Leola, Louise, Mags, Swinney ..... oh bu**er... mind's gone blank... and everyone else   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

IzziLu said:


> RC - when's your 2nd attempt at getting a good 4D of Chip?


good point, how did it go yesterday afternoon? Was he behaving?

Zuri - enjoy Bruge


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Donks im sorry to hear your news sweetheart    What a sh1tty thing to happen, sending you loads of         and      really do hope you feel better soon      

Well no news from me im afraid, i rang the docs today to see if they could chase up hcg result for me, and the outcome is that because they told the hospital it was ivf and i had not first done a urine sample frist, that the hospital have decided it is against their guidelines and will not do the hcg test. I could get a private one done on monday but not before. So i have to peestick test tomorrow anyway, sorry my head is all the place so will not even attempt any personals, just want to thank you all for the lovely support i really dont know what i would have done without you all.        Will update 2moz but please dont get ur hopes up girls


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- That is just disgraceful hun, really really not what you need. I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling so I will just   for you and wish you all the luck in the world hun.


----------



## IzziLu

Shortie         the hospital, they've taken the bl**dy blood already why can't they just run the bl**dy test       I'm so mad for you - can you tell? Good luck for tomorrow anyway    

xXx


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - but you have done a urine test        - can't you phone them and tell them that.         
        for tomorrow.

Driver and IzziLu - we did get some piccies yesterday although they are a bit fuzzy because Chip was lying transverse. RH is playing with his shed at the moment - they're doing the roof today and he is chief scanner, so I shall pop them onto ** when he's done them. He also had his knee in front of his face most of the time, but it was still lovely to see him again.   

Purps - hope all has gone well with your scan today.   

Zuri - hope the drive to Bruges is bearable and you have a lovely time there - we once went on a day trip with the WI!!!


----------



## LV.

Oh pooping eck Shorty, that's rubbish of them. RC has a good idea - tell them there must have been a misunderstanding you've pee'd already 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Really cant be arsed now, just havta wait till 2moz morning.


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - really wish I could give you these in person


----------



## beachgirl

Shortie    thinking of you for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Züri

Shortie good luck for tomorrow, i'll not be able to check on phone for your news as will be out of the country and roaming will be too much  will have to wait to either get a free wireless connection somewhere or find out when I am back monday 

Praying for it to be good news shorts I really am xxx


----------



## Malini

Shortie, I totally get what you feel about in terms of fighting with the hospital. The massive amounts of money the NHS makes a mockery of this supposed savings. It makes me very sad. I wish you so much luck for tomorrow. I believe you will be a mum and that tomorrow's result will be a step one way or another to that destiny.
Biggest of hugs, Malini xxx


----------



## purple72

Wow you ladies have been chatting today!

Sarahev CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Nix loving the sugar rush you!!

Donks hunny you are one brave lady,  

RC 39+3 days are you insane?  

Shorts that's just so bloody frustrating! what a load of [email protected]!!!! Everything crossed for tomorrow sweetie!!

Anne m'dear big hugs to you xxxx

Scan was fine today ladies, everything as it should be DH & I are very blessed

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## mag108

Donkey: I am so sorry to hear your news, devastating.  You are not wallowing, you will need time to grieve, be angry upset and inward. XXXX sending u a massive hug. Really orry you have been so unwell with it too

LV Thks for the top tips on med and yoga. Go for the shoes, with lighting, and the distance no one will notice a little colour diff.

CONGRATULATIONS, Sarahev! 

Annof C: you SHALL go to the ball!

MAL: I am sure people will appreciate your effort and it will bring out some laughs and the bride to be will be chuffed. I had a very quiet Hen do as that what I had asked for but to be honest I could have happily had it peppered up a notch or two with some fun stuff!

LV: Sounds like major fun! oh my god I am excited for u!

Shortie.  Wishing you a big +++. I am bloody annoyed they wouldnt process! Maybe get a private one hun, you have been through so much. You could pull a blinder and tell them 'you arent feeling well and have pain'. ..erm

xxx to you all. Am totally exhausted, had a bit of a nite out last nite, a dirty Thursday stopout.
X


----------



## Malini

Oh good for you naughty Mag! Thx for your 'hen' input. Am on the train there now.

Get some sleep. Don't know about you but I now need 24hr to recover from any excess


----------



## shortie66

Thanks ladies i am just so tired of it all now   i really had enough of the whole sodding lot of it, this country really is just a joke


----------



## Malini

Oh Shortie I know where you're at. Unfortunately our situation seems entirely irrelevant to others and the System while it defines us and could do forever if we're not given the care we need. Big hugs for our weary friend. We care so much but are powerless to change things for you right now.
M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Good luck shortie, I hope tomorrow brings you the news you long for.  I hope you sleep OK.


----------



## almond

Shortie, everything crossed for you for tomorrow, this wait is agonising. F hospital, that is an absolute f disgrace - totally and utterly ridiculous. Can imagine you feel totally exhausted by it all. Praying for good news for you       and hope tonight passes as painlessly as possible
xxx


----------



## shortie66

thank you girls you are all so lovely to me. Scottie has cooked me potato waffles covered in cheese, chicken and ravioli, and i have a walnut whip and a bag of revels for dessert. Think i will be asleep by 9 i am shattered, just want tonight to be over.


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - hope you have a good evening - it sounds like Scottie is looking after you.          I'll have the coffee revels if you want (and Popsi's more than welcome to the orange ones!!)


----------



## Donkey

Good luck shortie, I have everything crossed for you       

Purple and RC I'm so glad your scans went well  
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey - how are you feeling now


----------



## shortie66

Donks how are you feeling hunny, is ur tummy any better?       

**** y and purps glad the scans went ok for you both


----------



## popsi

sorry only briefly read back xx

wooo hooo nix ... great news on your friend.. Well done !!! xxxxx

just want to say shortie darling my thoughts and prayers are with you, i have text you as well but wanted to let you know twice, my angel will be watching over you xx thats why i bought her for you 

anne... how are you now darling xxx

purps.. great about scan .. and zuri too xx

RC.... did someone mention orange revels     xxx

right thats it for now, not long got in been to a birthday party of my Nephew who is 4 and am not shattered ! xxxx love you all xxx 

ohhhh party sounds good too xxx


----------



## laurab

Blimey you girls can chat for england!

Donk -    GLad you managed a ice bn!  

Purps & RC - Great news.

Nix - you do make m chuckle!

Congrats Sarahhev!

And lastly...... shortie.... what on earth are you eating for dinner!!! Surely that weird concoction must be a good sign!!! 

Im being decadant and drink a bottle of the fizzy stuff for no reason on my own!   Chinese or indian... decisions!  Actually Ive just realised I've nearly blown my savings over the last 18 months as not really working and spending too muchso maybe I should have beans on toast!


----------



## mag108

malini: have loads of fun!

Shortie: dont let them get you down girl, they dont know how special you are xxx


----------



## Donkey

RC, Shortie I'm feeling stronger now, not so sick and wobbly.  But my abdomen is still very sore and it hurts to walk although it definitely is better.  The Dr said that is inflammation from the poison from the cyst fluid.  Oh well at least it's getting better, tomorrow I might be able to weat something other than joggers  

Laura I love fizz  

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Laura i would love to agree but these are the usual scottie types of dinner i have become used to over the last few years   

Donks glad u r starting to feel better sweetheart and theres nowt wrong with jogging bottoms


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - just popping on to say I have everything crossed for you.

Night all x


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts x


----------



## shortie66

Elllloooooo  

im still awake. Have told scott he has to look at test in morning not me, i have seen enough negative ones to last me 2 lifetimes. He thinks im joking hahahahahaha im not.


----------



## laurab

Good Luck hon.


----------



## shortie66

Cheers laura   im still here, tho scottie is saying we should be going to bed now, we have to be up in the morning, yeah like i fcuking care


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie -              for this morning.


----------



## shortie66

Negative


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    oh sweetheart, there aren't any words which I can say, we were all so hoping and praying for this miracle to happen for you and Scottie..life is just too unfair and unjust...I know I can't take your pain away but I am thinking of you both and here if you need anything at all.


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie sweetheart -                We are both so sorry for you and Scottie - take care of each other and remember we're all here for you


----------



## laurab

Oh Shortie.   Im so very very sorry.


----------



## LV.

Oh darling Shorty. I'm so very, very sorry. That really just sucks, I was praying this was your time petal. Lots of love and big hugs and we are all here to help you through. 

Xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Shortie,          I'm so so Sorry. xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Shortie, I am so sorry.  There is just no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Shortie - i am so so so sorry sweetie.


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - so so sorry - this whole business is so unkind.  Xx


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Shortie, I'm so so sorry, life is just not fair, I was so convinced this was your time             for you and Scottie

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Donkey

No!!!!
Oh Shortie I'm so, so sorry. I've been   for good news.
      
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Shortie - NO! I am devastated for you and Scottie    - there are no words adequate - just sending you so much love - you are so incredibly loved by us all but I know that nothing helps the pain right now. This is so unfair.      We will be here to pick you up when you are ready sweetheart. I wish I could take the pain for you.


----------



## Malini

Shortie and Scottie, It is so cruel and sad that you have to feel what you do today. Please know that you deserve much better because you are good, kind people. Life is unfair and random,
Malini xxx


----------



## almond

Oh God Shortie no I am devastated for both of you, I can't believe it. Thinking of both of you xxx


----------



## AoC

Oh sweetheart, I am so, so sorry.

            
            
            
            
      Shortie


----------



## Swinny

Shortie and Scottie I am so very sorry    Beachy just text to let me know so I wanted to bob on and send you all my love. I am thinking about you both. xxxxx


----------



## popsi

kate darling... i am     here for you, your text was not what i expected this morning at all.. love you both xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Ah, Shortie love, I am so very sorry. It's so cruel.


----------



## calypso-sky

HI ladies
can i hijack you thread and ask for you opinion on a certain protocol. its called the letrozole-antagon protocol. apparantly it has worked for people with poor ovarian response like myself and you girlies. I mentioned to my doctor but he is hesitant and says my only chance is DE . im only 26 so finding this difficult. Just had a failed cycle last month so my last try on the NHS this time. 
Thanks 
Keisha


----------



## mag108

Shortie: I am so so sorry to hear that news. It is very very cruel. Sending you all the hugs in the world. You know we are all thinking of you and scottie.


----------



## shortie66

Im gutted            i just feel so numb i really thought this was the answer


----------



## Sarahev

Hello ladies,

Shortie - I know that I have not posted on here often but I am so sorry to see your news. This is just so unfair and cruel - just know that there is still hope.   

I just wanted to thank all you lovely ladies for my lovely messages after Nix told you my news 
As you can see from my profile this was my 5th fresh IVF and I only had 1 tiny 2 cell to put back on day 2 and tested positive yesterday. DH and I both know it is very early days yet, but statistically there is more chance of everything going well than not, so I am happy to go with the odds and trying not to get too paranoid about things.

Anyway, what I really wanted to say to you girls was that I really never believed that this would happen after all the repeated poor responses, but it really goes to show that it only takes one and this was in fact the smallest one I have ever had back so you would think it was the least likely to work. I know that it is so hard to stay positive if you haven't had any good news on the whole journey and the notion that it can happen can seem like a distant dream, but whatever happens now, I am really glad to know that it can work and I truly hope that all of you can achieve your dreams too.

xxxx


----------



## popsi

kate darling..I wish i could give you a big hug xxx this is just not fair at all ... IF is rubbish and there is no fairness about it at all xxxx


----------



## mag108

shortie.
You are bound to be gutted ad it will take time for you to recover and feel ok.
It is so profoundly unfair.
XXX

Sarahev: thanks for sharing your very heartening story and good luck with it all. x


----------



## purple72

Oh Kate sweetie, Me and DH are so very sorry you got a negative result hunny! We were so sure this was your time! Life is just crap sometimes.

Sending you the biggest of hugs 

Sxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Shorts - look at it this way. With the success rates for DE you only need one more go. Just one. It's not all over.

I know it's taken you a huge leap of faith to go to DE in the first place - don't give up now.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

And you've got those frosties!! Hugs. M xxx
PS I know you need time to grieve and not think about tomorrow but I like Mir's positive spin.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Exactly what Mira and Malini say hon - you only have to try once more and you are there. I know you're gutted now, of course you are, but it should work next time DEFO!!! Give youself sometime and you'll be up for another go.
Lots of love gorgeous,        
PS Hope you have a large bottle of JD at hand tonight. x


----------



## laurab

Shortie pants - Your bound to be gutted.  But as the others said when your ready, next round HAS to work. 

Donks - How are you feeling my lovely?  

Sarahhev - wishing you all the very best... make sure you keep us posted how you get on.   

Calypso  - Sorry youve arrived on a bad day! So sorry for your cancelled cycle.   I think most of us here have had a failed cycle and been givne the DE speech. I would say your first round of IVF is a bit hit and miss so I certainy wouldn't give up after 1 go. Especially a your age.  Tell us a bit more.... drugs, protocol, your fsh/ amh.  There are lots of ideas on this thread so we'll help you through.


----------



## Donkey

Hi Laura

Feeling a bit better today thank you.  Met a close friend for coffee and had a good chat with her  

Have you sorted your mac out yet?  
xx


----------



## Little Me

I'm so sad Shortie , you're my buddy and you're hurting and it's not nice to see. I wish I could help , I've had a little   for you , couldn't help it. A little cry for all of us actually as this is all so very very heartbreaking in one way or another.
I'm with Mira n Laura and everyone esle actually   one more go hun and your dream is there.
I really am only a few miles away if you need me, I can be there in 15 mins.
Love from me and Jas to you and Scottie, we're very sad for you both      

Donks- And you my lovely, how is today for you?    


Hope everyone is ok,       

Love
xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts    thinking of you both hun x


----------



## Ourturn

shortie I am so sorry for u and scottie    I am on a train on my I touch so will post properly. But nb u have ur ice babies waiting for you. Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie darling - hope you and Scottie are getting reacquainted with JD           

Donkey - glad you're feeling a bit better but take it easy still


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just wanted to say I am really thinking of you tonight Shortie and Scottie. I know EXACTLY what you mean when you say you thought DE was this answer. It often takes us PR's a while to get our heads round DE, and when we do, we expect it to work first time. I know I do. That's why it's so hard when 'plan B' doesn't work. But, realistically, it does only have 50-60% success rate so often takes 2-3 goes.
Love you sweetiexxx

PS Hi Donks - hope you are feeling better     
hi Mags, Anne, SB, beachy and Laura xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate honey - there have been many wise words said today I am sure in time you will be able to reflect on them. I have been moved by the outpouring of genuine grief today, we all wanted this for you so so so badly and are utterly devastated for you both. Like Anne I had a little cry for you today too      we know only too well what you will have been through to come to the decision to do this cycle and know how your heart must be breaking and how desperate you must feel today. Honey this is NOT the end there is so much more to hope and dream for, do not give up, we will walk beside you all the way until you achieve your dreams      I hope you and Scottie are finding a way to comfort each other through this tough tough time.


----------



## Little Me

WFT- Been in tears at britains got talent  
think I'm finally losing my sh1t girls
  

more   for Kate n Donks

Alls Hun- so sorry I missed your call earlier, I did ring back and leave u a message
you ok?


hi Jo


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - So sorry I haven't been able to get on line today until now. Huge   to you and scottie   take time out to recover from this cycle and I am sure you will be ready to fight onn for what we all long and dream of.  

calypso - As laura said, give us some more details FSH, AMH last protocol and we will try to give you some advise, I don't know much about the protocol you mentioned though sorry

You know they say fate is a funny thing well if my AF hadn't gone missing last month we would have been due to fly to Cyprus today, now that could have been interesting


----------



## mag108

hi beachy Anne, shortie, jo, zuri, nix, Donkey, Ally, Pix, Loela, Veda, Miranda, almond, fishy, swinny, RC, LV, LJ, LW, Driver, heaps, Spuds, Annofc, Mal, and everyone!
Hope the sun has been fun for you all.

Today I got my AF finally after 6 wks so C test sample will be Fedexed to athens on Monday, goodness only knows if it will go anywhere with the all the volcano action! NHS Consultant wrote today and there is no hope of an earlier hysteroscopy to remove septum

my choices are:
1. Do it hysterocopy privately abroad in Athens.
Pros: I will get it done in 10 days-2wks so can cycle sooner. Have had 3 LITS and want to cycle sooner as otherwise the benefit is lessened. 

Cons: (£1.5k plus hotel/flights). 

2. Wait til July and have hysterocopy.
Pros: no financial cost
Cons: The wait. Waste of 3 LITS's? Plus, I have been been pregnant last three years in July so I want to try and cycle then.

Before I decide I wanted to check out what you ladies think.


----------



## mag108

ps Driver, Anne, I am now thinking strongly of cyprus too,


----------



## Han72

Shortie hon        so sorry hon


----------



## Züri

Just had to find some internet access quickly to get Shorties news and i am so so devastated for you Kate I really am  I am never good with words at times like this just know i am thinking of you both lots. I also echo what the others say, have a couple of months off and get those frosties on board

Again I am so sorry  
    

x


----------



## Swinny

Morning ladies

Shortie            Hope you and Scottie had a few larges drinks last night. I was thinking about you all day yesterday xx I mirror what the other girls have said, it's such a difficult transition to move to to DE in the first place and when you make that leap you are far more hopeful that it's going to work. I am so, so sorry sweetie that this wasn't your time. I have a good feeling for a lot of us though that 2010 will be a good PR year and so I'm   that when you're strong enough and you make the journey back to meet your ice babies, your baby(ies) will be waiting for you this next time. All the love, cuddles and kisses in the world to you and Scottie from me and Paul xx

Donkey    I am so sorry to see your news too chick. How are you doing?? Have you made any plans? Think you need lots of these too      

Sarah     Thanks for your inspirational story. I wish you all the luck and love in the world for a happy healthy 9 months xx

Calypso – Sorry not heard of that protocol. Can you add some more detail re your situation?

Mags – I will email you the Jinny questionnaire on Monday when I get to work hun xx

Driver –  Hiya matey, did you have a nice evening with Heaps? Not been over on the Jinny thread for a while as all our plans have been thrown up in the air for a while. When are you due to fly then?? Know what you mean about small mercies though, i'd have been due to fly to Athens on Tuesday for 2nd LIT, so I may now be able to claim back some of my travel on the insurance (hopefully anyways)

Jo, Tracey, Mir, Laura, Zuri, Purps, Ally, Fishy, Almond, Steph and the rest of the gang 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Everyone,

Shortie, I've been thinking of you so much and am sending more Love and     . I struggle with words in times like these . . . IF is Sooo unfair and I am     that you will get your BFP with your frosties.  

Hi Calypso and welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry to hear about your failed cycle and that you've been given the DE talk. 
When I went for an appointment in London with a consultant from Jinemed, (a clinic in Turkey), they said they would put me on a letrazole antagonist protocol if I cycled with them. I asked my NHS consultant if he would be prepared to do this (I have 1 NHS go to use before we go private) but he wouldn't use Letrazole as he said it is only licensed for treatment of breast cancer in the UK.
Can you give us any more info. Your AMH, FSH, last protocol, AFC etc.
Big        for you. x

Laura, Were you on a Letrazole protocol? xxx

Donkey,    

Nix,                

Love to everyone else and     to all who need them.

It's a lovely sunny day here. I decided to try to grow some veg this year and planted Spinach, Celariac, Lettuce, Squash and Sunflowers in trays a few weeks ago. 
Everything has sprouted (if only my fertility were so abundant   ) so i think I'll start putting the stronger plants into the garden today . . and maybe get some peas, butternut squash and courgette on the go. It's really satisfying and helps me (at least a little bit) to get through the sadness. x


----------



## Lilly7

Mag, Difficult re the op! I think that if I could stretch to it I would be inclined to go privately . . especially if waiting for the NHS would really decrease the benefits of the LIT.

Good Luck for the C test. xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - I am thinking of you      

Mag - If I were you I would take two samples. Get another sample pot and keep it in the fridge, just in case there are delays because of the planes. Not sure what to advise. All boils down to whether you can afford to pay? BUT July is only 2 months away...think I would wait and have a top up of lit if needed. IF you test +ive for C  I think its best to have the hysteroscopy around the start of antib treatment.

Malini - how was the hen? I'm sure your friend would have appreciated it. I was at my sisters hen yesterday. It was a bummer not being able to drink because of the antib's but at least I will by the wedding. 

We are due to fly to Dublin on Friday for our anniversary and a family party. Really looking foward to it...just hope planes are flying by then! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi lovlies

Shorts - thinking of you  

hi Anna  

mag lots of luck for the C  

love to all
not much sleep last night as my f'ing shoulder was bad again

xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Shorts and Donks, really hope ur ok 

Lv your hen looks like it was totally mental! How's your heeed  

Malini - how was your friend's do? Bet she loved the stuff you organised 

Anne -  so sorry your shoulder's still painful, maybe you should go to the doc tomoz

Mira - was so fantastic to meet you at last yesterday! But I can't believe we forgot to take any pics   Bob is THE most angelic child, absolutely gorgeous, he really is a little Bobby Dazzler! Even when he was knackered he wasn't 'orrible he was just funny, staggering around on his little legs like he'd been at the sherry    Love, love LOVE him 

Sorry no more persos but knackered today. Couldn't sleep cos I got home from Mira's and was suddenly CONVINCED it hasn't worked. Then started looking for fr hpts but all I could find was poxy cb . Then realised I'd only been injecting half the prescribed dose of gestone and then decided to use the cheapie hpt that I bought last week. Which was, unsurprisingly, negative. What a dumbass!  it's a cheap test and I was only 7dp3dt, of COURSE it was negative 

I finally fell asleep and dreamt of 3 kids in hospital, twin boys and a girl, one of the twins led his brother off the ward, through some doors with a bright white light on the otherside and the little girl was left on her own...  Clearly there's enough prog in my system to induce totally WEIRD dreams then so I guess the lack of gestone isn't an issue 

Reet I'm orf to try and find my PMA which has gone AWOL 

Happy Sunday y'all!
Xxx


----------



## Malini

Nix - darling girl, these are stressy times but fyi SIRM had me on half the ARGC's dosage of gestone 

Anna - how was your hen? Hope you had a good time!

And LV - we'd love to know your stories!

Many more to say hello to but I am on cooking duty so gotta dash. My hen do went well and my pressies and dressing up was ok also, the hen gave me a big hug before I left so I think she appreciated my efforts. It is tough being at these all women events where babies, families, etc seem so often the topic of conversation. I tried to cope with it all but felt a bit flat after. There's a weird confessional part of me that wants to tell everyone that I've had a miscarriage and need some attn. I guess I am feeling left out.

Shortie and Scottie - I send you hugs and care in spades.

Malini Xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

Good afternoon ladies and thanks for your responses ladies so much is happening on this board and you all seem like youve known each other for years  
.. Im sorry to bombard you at a time like this and hope you ladies will understand   as for my FSH did that back in 2009 don't remember what it was. my last protocol was long and involved busrelin and menopur six ampoules of the stuff. they had just taken my off prostap to reduce my endo and then i went straight to downregulation after that ..  I told the doc that it was too early to start my clycle  .. he went ahead anyway .. I can do this treatment on the NHS but he thinks i will have the same poor response as the last time. 
the hospital in nice but they don't seem to go into figures etc I could get my fsh from last year as i was on clomid then and responded well. 
the new protocol was mentioned to me by a dr malpani never heard of it before until now ..
thanks again girlies


----------



## Han72

Hi Malini - thanks so much for the reassurance re the gestone. I was consoling myself with the thought that many clinics don't even bother with prog support and 50mg is better than nowt, just mad at myself for making such a dumb mistake, specially as I'm always shooting my mouth off about self medicating!

Hey Calypso-sky, what a lovely user name! Sorry I blanked you earlier, suffering from 2 week wait induced head up **** syndrome  I promise to read back and do proper greetings and other persos once I've pulled myself together!

Love to all on this beautifully sunny Sunday afternoon 

Xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, weird dreams is a GOOD sign, Mamma Nix!

And yes, of course you won't get a pos on a cheapie at ten days. Dumbass.  

I didn't get a pos on one of those things till about day 20 or something - and I had my first FR pos, tho v faint, at 12 days.

Leola - both me and Laura were on letrozole.

Hello all!


----------



## calypso-sky

Thanks nix .. no problems...  
miranda7 how was letrozole was it any good? any one tried DHEA either loads of posts on the web on that drug  ..


----------



## LV.

Hello girly gals

Shorty, been thinking about you sweets, I hope you're ok. Double JDs and walnut whips all the way, and liek the girls said those frosties are waiting for you. Did you take steroids this time? First line immune tx and all that, it might be worth a punt for your snow babies  xxx   

Mags - good luck chick-a-dee

Mal - fab news about the hen, glad she appreciated. How was the mother in law? Hope it all meet up with her high expectations 

Nix - Mir is right, dreaming is gooooood

Goodness girls, I had the best hen night I think it was possible to have! The burlesque afternoon tea was astounding. It was really quite bizarre having tea, cucumber sandwiches and scones served by waitresses in Victorian maid outfits with half naked ladies with nipple tassels and feathers around  the room but it was just FAB. Not sleazy at all, it was all very tongue in cheek "art dah-ling" but a big cheeky bum pinch. The highlight was the fella performer who was absolutely mad, he had me up on "stage" pouring tea as a maid whilst another man from the audience striped him off until he got down to his g-string which was covered in tea bags (he also had tea bags on his nipples) and he then went round the room and got on the tables and did some rather enthusiastic hip thrusting on the tables with select members of the audience at eye level. My gay friend got "tea bagged" and I don't think I've ever seen him blush before. An absolute scream, highly recommended! We then went to the trashiest 80s club ever, and I mean ever. It was so horrifically trashy that it was the best! The toilet woman sold fancy dress (not that we really needed any cos everyone was feathered up to the max) but a few of the party donned some neon leg warmers and gold pointy boobs. Danced to Wham and Duran Duran, oh yes! And best yet I've not even been hungover today, god knows how I escaped it, maybe I've just been high on the excitement, who knows but I'm not complaining. More photos to come once my ma can sort her camera, there's some great ones in the 80s place yet to be posted.

I hope everyone has been enjoying this gloriously amazing sunny day. I think I might be a bit sunburnt - in April?! Amazing

Lots of love
LadyV xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thinking of you shortie.  Like the others have said, when you have DE because the success rate is so high you come down with a harder bump if it doesn't work.  I am so sorry you were in the small % that didn't work first time.   

Mag.  If it were me it would depend on finances, will the extra you have to pay mean you can't afford something else necessary?

Driver.  I think you are right, fate caused your AF to be late.  I can't imagine what people who are meant to be flying abroad are going through.
My work colleagues is in west africa, due back yesterday and the airline have said they can't fly him home for a week (there are only 2 flights per week).  Luckily he is single with no commitments.

Nix.  I hope your PMA has returned.  As you said, most clinics don't even prescribe gestone. CRM was the first clinic I have been to that used it.

Calypso.  I don't have any words of wisdom, but good luck

Mir. Glad you got to spend the day with lovely Nix

LV.  Your hen night sounds wonderful.  Is the wedding next weekend?

Anne.  Sorry your shoulder is bad again.  I would get it checked out.

Malini.  How was your lunch?  The confessional thing is not weird.  I don't exactly tell people every 5 minutes but I do tell people about my miscarriages if the subject of babies comes up.

Donkey, how are you feeling now - physically and emotionally?
Lots of love to everyone else


----------



## Miranda7

Calypso - I think most of us have tried DHEA - I was on it before my successful cycle. It ain't for everyone, but it's so cheap and so many good things have been written about it I think you have to try it. I really redit it with improving my egg quality.

Letrozole made me feel seasick. But hey, I'm not complaining now.  

LV - that sounds a scream! What fun!


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - it was good but a rather drunken affair...afraid I find drunks tedious when I'm sober! 

LV - sounds like you had a brilliant time

Nix - at least you know the trigger is out of your system so your bfp will be a true one     Don't worry about the gestone, its VERY strong stuff. I was on a 100mg and didn't bleed until I had been off it for 4 days. You will have been fine on 50mg.

Anne - sorry your shoulder is still painful  

Calyspo sky - welcome  

Mir and Tracey  

Finally started working on my veg garden and I'm aching! Last antib's are on Wednesday..woo hoo! Not sure if we'll be going to Dublin now. Due to fly on Friday, stay in a lovely hotel and have a fancy dinner fior our anniversay. Will be gutted if we can't go.

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Thank you all soooo much for your support and concern, so many of you have asked after me in the last 24 hours.  Physically I feel better every day although I am still sore and it gets worse by the end of the day.  Emotionally... I don't know.  I think I'm in denial and feel ok but then ( a bit like you  Malini) I said to dh this morning whilst in   that I was so desperate that I considered emailing all our friends and asking if someone would have a baby for us    I don't want in 10 years time for someone to say "If only you had said, I thought there was something wrong, I would have helped you"

I am going to school tomorrow to take my mind off things, should be fun about 1/5 of the staff are stuck abroad!!

LV so glad you had a fab hen do, you deserve it  

Shortie    

Calypso welcome  

Nix  

Anne have you been to an osteopath?  

It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow, 7 years.  We will have fish and chips.  We had a very posh traditional wedding but the surprise was fish 'n' chips and sticky toffee pudding.  So to celebrate we have F&C every year 

Lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls - still no flippin Internet ;( new job but vclose desks so can't get away with logging on ;( 

From what I can pick up it looks like we have been having a really rough ride in team or ;( - wanted to send my love to shortie mal donkey and - xxxxxxxxxx thinking of you and me and dh just wanted to let u know that our love and prayers are with you and yours xxxxx

lv sounds like scream of a hen do soooooo pleased for u love xxxxx

I've met the jersey ffs again and they are gorgeous gals n boys - vlucky xxxx

Sunday blues for me - had really good follow up but feeling sad pi??ed off and angry at having to go through all this [email protected] - will get pma back around wednesday  

Sending u loads of love from jersey shores and good luck to the waiters n testers xxxx

loads of love

Spuds
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Ah Spuds so good to hear from you. I have a mate who has been out to SG if you want to chat to her about it. So pleased you're settling in and can't wait to have more of you here.

Donkey - I know what you mean. I think I would offer my eggs to a friend if I knew so I wonder who I should be telling! Love your fish and chips story. I hope this year is Lucky No 7.

LV - what a hoot!

Anna - I have been sober for 4.5 years and know what you mean about drunks but truthfully I am also happier now that I hardly drink.

Nix - It is a mental time there are no silly mistakes.

Calypso - Dr Sher on his site www.haveababy.com makes his thoughts about letrozole clear in response to a question on the forum.

Shortie - You are never far from my thoughts.

What's with Grazia atm and IF stories? I am happy to see some coverage but interested in why they've taken that decision.

Tracey - thx for your honesty about telling people. I mostly have kept it to myself but am beginning to feel cheesed off that my stories are all ones not to be told. Lunch was okay. I am sure my English in-laws think I am nuts but I hate roast so they got Sunday fajitas!

Mag - Been thinking about your dilemma and I would be tempted to wait for July. I knoe the NHS is imperfect but it is a mini op and it is nice to be able to go home to recover. I understand this makes the LITs less effective and ruins the magic July timing  but it saves you money for treats and care (or maybe Cyprus but I hope that is a sunny holiday).

Night gang. I am too tired to list all of you so I will dream positively of you all instead.

Malini xxx


----------



## Spuds

Gnight mal xxxx can't wait to get back on line xxxxx

spuds


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  I do hope the flights are sorted by Friday.  I am meant to be flying to Atlanta in the US on Wednesday.  However, I am hoping my flight wil be canceled as I have to do two presentations that I am not prepared for and really really don't want to go.  Plus it is my Mum's birthday on Wednesday which I will miss.

I am going to bed now - cross eyed.  I have been inputting the shop invoices and checking them off against the bank statement so I can do the VAT return.  V tedious, as if I don't have more than a full time job already.

Night girls.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies

Just want to say thank you all for your txts, msgs, thoughts and all the love shown on here that has made me sob my little heart out this weekend.  I just felt so numb yesterday but coming on here and seeing all ur msgs helped me just let all the emotion and upset out, along with all the heartache and the lost dreams of possibly a christmas baby   I know i have a way to go but at least i have functioned today albeit sporadically for a while anyway. I still feel numb but will take it day by day or hour by hour if i need to, mr jd is taking a bashing tonight


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies  

Shortie - you have been there for each of us and it is the least that we can do - you are a very special person and deserve all the love and luck in the world.        I hope that each day gets a bit easier and that at some point you can start to dream about your ice babies. Til then, take care of each other and remember it's OK to feel sad, cross, pi$$ed off with the world in general, etc, etc. We're all here for you.       

Tracey - by the sounds of it, it looks like you may be spared those two presentations - I'm wondering how many staff and students we'll be missing today. Hope the eyes are a little less crossed now - I hate cross checking things like that.   

Spuds - we can't wait til you get back on line either - can't wait to here how the new job, house, everything is and we miss you. Hope you find that PMA in one of your boxes that still needs unpacking - I know what you mean about the Sunday night blues - I think it should be compulsory that a silly, funny film is shown at about 8.00 every Sunday evening.   

Malini - so glad the bride to be appreciated all your efforts - you are a true friend. I would be inclined to let some people know if it helps shut them up - you have been so brave already and without having to endure stupid, unthinking comments and it may make some fertiles realise just how lucky they really are. Hope you have a lovely day today.   

Donkey - happy anniversary to you and DH. Love the Fish and Chips and Sticky Toffee Pudding. Don't work too hard today - it'll be hard not too with all those staff missing but please remember you have been ill and take it easy. (Hope that doesn't sound too bossy  )    

Anna -         that your trip to Dublin will be OK. Hope the aches from your veggie garden are subsiding - what have you planted? I always love the idea of growing our own veg but then can't be bothered - I'm the total opposite of a domestic goddess, whatever that is      

Mir - hi lovely and thanks for the ** comment. How's the new job going, still enjoying it? So glad you had a lovely time with Nix.   

LV - so glad you had a lovely hen do - it sounds, and looks fantastic and you deserve it. Looking forward to the rest of the piccies and shall be humming Wham all day, much to the annoyance of everyone.   

Calypso - welcome - the ladies on here are the best, so let us know as much as you can and between us, we'll try and help.   

Nix - hope your PMA is now back with you and you are thinking of your twinnies/triplets again. Of course the peestick was negative as it is waaaaaaay too early, as well you know!!      Still, at least it shows the trigger is out of your system. Sending you loads of            

Anne - sorry your shoulder is bad again - can you get it checked out at all? Did you have a lovely day with the boys yesterday.   

Leola - how green fingered are you - I'm so impressed. I hope that today's planting out goes well and that it does help with the sadness.    

Swinny - lovely to hear from you and hope that you are feeling a bit brighter. They say things happen for a reason, and the fact that you would have missed your flight to Athens tomorrow could be a sign.     2010 will be a good year for us - we still have over 8 months to get those BFPs and you'll be one of them.   

Zuri - hope you had a lovely time in Bruges and that the bloating is easing slightly. How are you feeling?    

Mag - Anna's suggestion of two samples sounds like a really good one. As for the decision - does the hysteroscopy have to be done on Athens or could you save the money on flights/hotels by having it done in the UK? If you have any medical insurance can it be done on that (mine was). Will the delay til July really lose the affect of the three LITs so far, and if so, how much would you then need to spend to have them done again, plus the organisation, etc, etc. Finally I can see why you wouldwant to try in July again, but as you're going to get pregnant anyway, will it matter if it's a different month this year? Sorry, that's probably not helped at all - if you can't decide, why not toss a coin - if you don't like the answer it  gives, it means that you really want to do the other one. Hope that makes  sense.   

Driver - your delayed AF has been a real blessing in disguise - and it's suddenly dawned on me how close you are to starting tx. Hope the work load is a bit better mid month.   

Ally - so lovely to see you on here - I wonder if your ears were burning yesterday lunchtime. Really hope you are OK and so glad to see you are enjoying this lovely weather.    

Jo - how are you, my lovely? Are you due to start soon with the Lister or am I losing the plot.    

Steph - thanks so much to you, DH and DD for a perfect day yesterday. Can't wait for the next time.   

For those of you who remember Wing Wing she is well and sends her love to everyone.   

    Laura, Louise, Beachy, Purps, Popsi, Sarahev, Sausage, Almond, Pix, Heaps, IzziLu and all the other fab PR ladies.

AFM - back to work today.       Why aren't I stuck abroad somewhere with access to FF - I shall miss you loads during the day. Still, only 29 days til half term, so I can manage that.

We met up with Steph, DH and DD yesterday for lunch and had the most amazing time - what a lovely, lovely family. There are some piccies on **.

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone for helping me through my latest bout of severe depression - you don't realise what a difference your kind words and thoughts make.Team PR really is the best.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Love and           to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie -         

Tracey - from what I see on the news think its highly unlikely you'll be flying on Wednesday...don't think its looking good for Friday eithey. Its nuts.

Donkey - Happy Anniversary!   Do take it easy 

RC - hope work isn't too hard   Glad you had a nice day! I prepared the beds and planted broad beans. Have loads left to plant....salad leaves, rocket, radishes, fennel, green beans, corgettes, tomatoes...the list goes on. I get a great deal of satisfaction growing stufff from seed...quite theraputic. 

Malini - wish I didn't drink. That said when I do I can't have more than a couple of glasses. 

Spuds - are you settling in ok?

Morning everyone

Went to bed last night and 5 minutes later was violently sick   Luckliy made it to the loo in time. It was so horrible, I was wretchinafter I had bought everything up and there was a bit of blood. Do you think its the antib's? Don't have a temp so don't think its a bug. Just had a crumpet and feeling quesy again...not going to take my anti b just yet as I don't want to throw it up and waste it (have no spares). Just 3 days left...maybe my stomach has had enough? DH is ok

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Oh Anna, that sounds awful. Poor you. There is a 24 hour bug around but those strong anti-b's may also be the culprit combined with too much sun and exercise. Take care. Oh, I misled you in my message. I do drink but no more than a glass or two occasionally. I just don't enjoy it that much anymore.
M xxx


----------



## Han72

Omg, throwing up blood?! Please don't take anymore til you've spoken to a doc hon I don't like the sound of that AT ALL!  

Xxx


----------



## LV.

Anna, that doesn't sound too good poor you. If you can try and have some porridge for brekkie (made with water if still no dairy) or a soup for lunch. Not too many cold things to eat today if you can as your tummy needs all the help it can get if it's rejecting stuff. Just covered some of this in my course and warm easily digestible foods will hopefully help. 

The blood sounds scary, can you see your doc?

just at college so just a Quickie. 
Love to all

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix, Lady V - there was only a bit. I have had acid reflux so I think the antib's have been pretty harsh on my linning. Have not been sick since. Will e-mail Penny.
Thanks for the advice lv


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Shorts- Been so very worried about you hun. Such a beautiful lady in such pain is horrible for us to see. I feel so helpless. Hour by hour day by day is the way to go hun  

Donks - Have lovely anniversary tomorrow love  

**** y - saw the pics looks like a lovely day , a lovely family indeed  

Tracey- How is shop doing?  

Anna- hun, sonds nasty, speak to penny  

Nix    

Bit better on the shoulder front, and have my NHS C result today, it's Negative girls so I am now putting the whole C things to bed and gonna get on with my TX in June
I have no symptoms or scaring or endo so I have to believe the result is accurte for my own sanity

love to all
xxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh Shortie hun, I am so sorry.  I have been keeping an eye on your cycle and was so hoping it would be third time lucky.  Big hugs to you and S.  I was sooo sure it would happen for you this time xx

Hi to everyone else.  I try to read when I can but can't keep up.

Tracy - hi there.  How are you?

Anna    Hope you feel better soon x

Anne - hi hun.  You are such a lovely friend, bless you x

Nix -


----------



## Little Me

Lainey hun, lovely to see you


----------



## laurab

SB - Ohhh thats nasty.   I HATE being sick, its juts the worst.   Yeah call and check before you take anymore.   

Anne- Glad shouder bit better.

Right best do some jobs..... BORING!


----------



## Jumanji

sorry I haven't been on recently (very busy - lots going on right now!) but just wanted to say how sorry I am Shortie.


----------



## shortie66

Good evening ladies  

Am starting to pull myself together slowly but surely    

Anne oh darling ur such a good mate i do love you.   Did you try and call me on mobi earlier    It is playing up rotten at the mo and not registering calls, just coming up as a missed call hours later    Think im gonna get it changed weekend as im due for an upgrade.  Glad to hear the c test came back ok, and that the shoulders starting to behave       

Annasob hope ur feeling better today sweetie      

Nix          for you sweetheart     

 y im already dreaming about my ice babies   

Af has turned up today the rotten two faced fooooooooooooking biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch      Apart from that think im doing ok  

Lots of love to everyone, and thanx again my lovely ff'ers i would obviously much rather never have had to do this IF journey (wouldnt we all  ), but i could not have had more gorgeous lovely supportive friendly beautiful ladies to do it with.


----------



## Little Me

Yes me Shorts, it was me calling  
if you feel like a chat just let me know and I'll call at home
but need your home number  
if you ain't up to it then you know I understand 
lovely to see you   xx

evening all
XXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - sounds like you need a new phone...go on treat yourself!  

Anne - shoulder any better?

Laura - I know..don't know how anyone could bear to be bullimic! Its so grim! 

Nix - how are you feeling    

LJ - hope you and Monty are ok  

Lainey - how are you and the girls?

Zuri - hope you are feeling better, did you go to work?

RC - is your bump bigger now?

Purps - you must be sporting a nice bump by now! 

Tummy not feeling great...very quesy...if I need a 2nd course of antib's I will cry! 

4 weddings is back..its trashey tv at its best   LV you should watch it! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna hi love, not too bad at the mo ta, u n down but not bad at mo
sorry  you still  feeling rough  
xxxx

Yeah Shorts get a nice new shiny iphone     xx


----------



## popsi

Hiya girls

sorry just a quick post, as shattered xx

shortie.. LOVELY to see you posting darling, and you are sounding a little like the shortie we know and love so much xxx your a very special lady you know xxx

anne.. hiya lovely up and down is normal to be feeling xxx

annasb.. hope you feeling better soon honey xxx

donkey. how are you feeling now darling xxx

sorry no more personals, but please know i am praying for you all and thinking of you all xxx

as for me.. had a lovely day at the beach, but stressful evening as our princess is going through a phase of not wanting to eat much and i am worried (even though i am reassured this is normal !!) xxxx (sorry dont want to upset anyone with my post xx)


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - I was like that, only wanted to eat chips and sweets...would throw real tantrums! But look at me know a real foodie! 

Anne - I wanna I-phone (stomps feet)   Will get one for free when I get to upgrade in December. Been using my i-touch and that's great so the phone will be fab. 

I am soooo sore and walking like the tin man! Can tell I haven't done any gardening in ages! 
Air space seems to be opening up, so might be ok for Friday! Will feel better if we see flights landing safetly. Would be a bit nervous to be on one of the first flights out!

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi all

Shortie - so glad you are starting to feel a bit more positive.  And yes, I agree, get yourself a fab new IPhone so you can get on FF night and day!

Anne - glad the test came back negative and that you can now crack on with June's tx.  I also welled up at BGT - it was the dancing rescue dog that did it for me.

Anna - have you heard back from Penny?  Can you ring doctor in the morning?  That queasiness doesn't sound nice.

RC - I am with you on wishing I was stuck somewhere hot and sunny by a beach and unable to fly home.  Must be v v stressful though for anyone who had planned to fly out to the Jinny or another clinic at the moment.

Tracey - I am doing superovulation again this month.  Did you use Cetrotide on your cycle or do you just need the trigger?  Have big work thing I really can't miss on Monday, so getting a bit stressed that the days will clash and I really don't know what I will do!

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I mentioned in my last post about natural IVF -well I went to a London clinic on Saturday that focuses on it.  Was very interesting.  Some of the research shows its better for older women and poor responders - happy to provide more info if anyone wants it.  So one more go at IUI this month, then if it is a BFN, will seriously consider a switch to natural.  Off to watch Glee now!

Louise xx


----------



## Terry

Little Jenny -- I remember you from ages ago!  Is your signature accurate? I seem to recall you had a new beau and were freezing eggs...but then I recall some further developments of your own (ie not your sister's twins??)  just wondering if you're still working in the legal world or whether you've bowed out as I have...

Donkey -- you and I are about the same age and our wedding anniversaries are a day apart (6 yrs vs 7 yrs tho) and we celebrate in a similar manner...low key!  Ours was at the Greedy Goblin at Chessington though. I 'm sure your F&C were better!!!  The other thing that prompted me to write (since I only pop in now and then --- new business recently and working harder than I ever did as a solicitor) was seeing your 5 cycles.  I just want to give you hope --- My One Egg Wonder was my 3rd cycle and I've done 11 since (though one didn't get to ET and one was cancelled, both depressingly in the first quarter of the year).  You never know...

Shortie -- I am so, so sorry.  We all come down hard, but I know how hard it must have been in your case...


----------



## Terry

Hey --- have they imposed character limits on our posts now? I've been cut off twice now this eve. Hmph. Anyhow, just wanted to share that after a bad winter (one cycle didn't go to ET, one cancelled) followed by no period and then OCP to induce it, I decided to get a scan to make sure things were ok before starting 3 months of DHEA (my last attempt...) Anyhow, they found 5 follicles so we decided to capitalise on it and do our first natural IVF!! Ended up with 2 eggs suitable for injection and then one 6 cell Grade A embie on Day 2 dpo. I'm crossing my fingers. Things felt aligned this time: it was an unanticipated cycle, with no drugs, and right around my wedding anniversary. Doing intralipids for first time too (along with regulars cyclogest, prednisolone and clexane and baby aspirin).

Interestingly, I always do a baseline hpt to make sure I've got the Ovitrelle out and so know when a BFP (if any!) is real. I researched that Ovitrelle should be completely out of the body after 60 hours, which happens to be exactly when i peed on a stick....and positive. I know it's almost impossible to have your own hCG 3.5 dpo, but I also know there is not likely to be any Ovitrelle in my system then, so what's going on?


----------



## laurab

Terry - Our LJ is a mummy now, 3 month old little monty, so she is on mat leave a the mo.  

LJ - hay there stranger.  

SB - Did you finsh your Anti-bs? did youtalk to the dr?  Yeah Id much rather be fat than bulimic!

Shortie - Glad your feeling bit better.

Donks - How are you?  

RC - Ohhh you met up with our Vivvy, she is scrummy isnt she.

Pops - Really dont get stressed about the lack of eating. Maybe try taking her dinner down to the park and getting her to feed it to the ducks? I do that with Cerys when she doesnt eat her lunch but down the park she shovels it all in as thinks I want her to throw it to the ducks!

Louise - I like the idea of nat IVF.  

AFM, got locked out without myephone and with the gang. Nightmare. weirdly while sitting in the park waiting for the spare keys to arrive I saw... ready for this..... a massive turtle sunbathing in the park! How mad is that. I walked all the way around to the other side of the park to see if I could see it better but it must have jumped in.  Do you think thats possible or I imagined it??


----------



## almond

Shortie - been thinking about you all weekend    

Nix hope you're surviving the insanity     The football cant have helped   

Louises104 - replied to you quite a few pages back re nat IVF not sure if you saw my reply tho. I was seriously considering it

Laura - I reckon it was real!?! 

Terry - wow what a story   for your cycle, no idea re the Ovitrelle

Anna SB - hope you're feeling better. I saw 4 Weddings was on again, v exciting!  

V quick message, sorry I am sh!t at posting, do read all the time though ... 
xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi, haven't been online recently - only just catching up now.

Shortie - I am so so sorry. Please keep strong - things will work out.

Love to everybody else. I hope nobody is in the middle of treatment and waiting to fly anywhere, ironically I would have been due to go to Jinemed this week had I not had the DHEA miracle. Still not able to enjoy it though as waiting everyday for it to go wrong (and have had some really bad AF cramps tonight which I haven't been able to tell my DH about yet) 

Zuri - hope you are ok and not driving yourself mad like me.

X


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi

I forgot to mention but my brother who is a health pyschologist has sent me a research paper on NK cells and stress (the study was performed on women with recurrent miscarriage)

Only problem is I can't seem to copy it all (it's a pdf) and it contains some tables etc..

Here is a link to the synopsis of the study
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/9/2421

and if anybody wants the complete paper I can email it to them directly or post somewhere here if anybody knows how.??

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

Siobhan - when are you having a scan - I'm sure the AF pains are stretching uterus pains.   

Shortie - lovely to see you and glad you're beginning to feel a bit brighter.             to AF.   

AnnaSB - do you need to get checked out?         that you're OK for Friday.  Latest bump piccie is on ** and yes, it's getting bigger!!   

Anne - glad your shoulder is feeling a bit better.   

Louise - it must be awful for people stuck where they don't want to be, and not knowing when they are likely to be able to get home. Fortunately everyone on the Jinny thread is not is a situation yet where they need to fly out or back, but it must be a nightmare for those it has affected. I think natural IVF is a good idea for us Poor Responders - I ovulated OK most months and got as more follies with Clomid than I did with 450 Gonal F   

Laura - so sorry that you got locked out - I hate it when that happens.   Steph was saying how lovely the Chippers are.   

Love to everyone - am absolutely shattered and it's way past my bedtime.


----------



## AoC

Morning all.  

     Shortie        Thinking of you, hon.  Take it day by day, yeah?  

Oddly windy this morning (the weather, not me).  May have inadvertently flashed a tractor driver when I went out to the car to fetch something in my dressing gown.

Oh well.

Have a good Tuesday, ladies (and RH!)


----------



## Malini

I reckon you may have made his day AOC!


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> I reckon you may have made his day AOC!


my thoughts exactly 

Mal - Are you still on for Saturday lunch?

Leola - Did you find out if you could make it?

Heaps - Hope your field trip went well, R you coming over on Saturday?

Just trying to arrange best location based on who's coming, LW's preference is for somewhere in or near Meadowhell (jct 34 M1)


----------



## laurab

AOC -  

Morning all.


----------



## Malini

I have never been to Meadowhall  Suits me.
M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Just lost a long post........no time to redo as got an interviewee arriving at 12 .........already had 1 no show  
back soon


----------



## Little Me

I'm back  
We've offered him the job so will see if he accepts , he's got a second interview on Thursday so hopefully he will join us


----------



## Little Me

Hi Heaps xx


gonna change my profile picture ladies.......... I've just searched on google for something about my HSG and tubes being hidden by my womb and it put me straight to MY POSTS and profile      .... way too public so I'm changing my photo now


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> gonna change my profile picture ladies.......... I've just searched on google for something about my HSG and tubes being hidden by my womb and it put me straight to MY POSTS and profile     .... way too public so I'm changing my photo now


That's why I changed mine 

Heaps - No worries hun, glad you had a good time on your trip (are your new trainers still all shiny and clean?), we will try to arrange a meet in the summer at a gorgeous restaurant on the M62 near Leeds where a few of us met last year. Anne/Swinny/LW/Mag/Beachie anyone else up for that? have you got an appointment soon?

Louise - Are you looking at Create for Natural IVF? We contemplated there but the travel to London put me off (and yet now I'm off to Cyprus )

Nix -    when's OTD?

Donkey & Shortie - more  for you lovely ladies.

Anna(SB) - are you feeling better today?

Popsi - You don't upset me with your posts, love to hear about your little princess 

Laura - meant to say, eventually got on ** for a few minutes and loved the photos of the weetabix hair  Loving the sunbathing turtle, I have seen them in this country before. 

Siobhan - when's your next scan   

Zuri - How are you feeling now? When is your next scan?

RC - How was your first day back at school?

Anne - Hope your new recruit accepts  after your no shows


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Driver I am feeling much better thanks - just had an easier day at work, last week i wanted to go to sleep afte lunch  scan is next Monday - will be 7 weeks and 2 days - just taking each day as it comes - hope all is well with you

Anne that's scary! why not change your name too to be safe?

Shortie how are you? been thinking about you lots xxx

Nix are you still loopy on the 2WW?


----------



## Noush

Hi everyone. Am new to this so not sure how to post really. Someone mentioned I should post on here. SO I have copied and pasted my my previous post here. 

No eggs collected 
« on: Yesterday at 18:47 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I recently have IVF for the first time. Despite a great AMH level I didn't prduce a single egg whilst on Menpur. 

It was really tough and I'm not sure if I can handle going through it again. 

Just wondering if any of you out there have had any success producing eggs on a second cycle after a failed initial cycle. 

N x


----------



## laurab

Noush - Most of us on this thread have had a cycle of no eggs/ no follies/ failed fertilisation and a fair few of us now have babies and the rest are planning a baby or two this year  .  The first cycle is alway a bit of a gamble.  Tell us a bit more, protocol, drugs etc.    

Anne - Thats worrying, its a shame they can't do something so only registered users can see our info. Are you sure it wasn't just a search of stuff on your comp... not the actaul internet?  

I cooking with Aubergines for the first time, doing this cheesy italian thing I can't remember how to spell. Its delicious in restaurants hope mines nice too.  Put tons of garlic in it as think I may be coming down with tonsilitous... my sister has it at the moment and I saw her friday.... being ill is not an option!


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Yes i am slowly starting to smile again    Me n scottie have booked to go to blackpool this weekend eat crap drink loads go on all the rides and have a little cuddle         Still a bit sad as obviously would rather be doing nothing but staring at my tummy. BUT we cant always have what we want, well not straight away and not without a sodding fight anyway. So im picking myself up and im gonna have some fun.   

Cant remember who it was     but someone on here is really good on immunes      Now we really cant afford any more tests or anything like that but is there anything i can do with diet etc       Think i may change to gestone for the ice babies too as i think i have probs with progesterone


----------



## beachgirl

Noush, glad you find the link, these girls and RH of course...are fab and will give you lots of good advice and info...

Shorts


----------



## laurab

Shorts Blackpool is just so much fun!! I went a couple of years ago for mates birthday... FUN!

evening Beachy.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie.  I'm glad you are feeling a tiny bit brighter.  Enjoy your time with DH in blackpool.  It might be worth you trying a higher dose of prednisolone next time. The Dr I see whose name gets deleted told me that anything less than 25mg won't do the job if you do have immune issues.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Donkey

Hello girlies

You bring   to my eyes reading this with so many of you asking how I am.  You are all so wonderful.  
I’m a lot better thanks, my insides are still tender but that’s just going to take time and I definitely feel stronger today.  I stayed at my desk as much as I could yesterday and did very little, but today was quite productive. We were 11 members of staff down on Monday, now it’s 9…someone is stuck as far away as the Falkland Islands  

I have made enquiries at IVFCyprus about donor eggs just to get some info together before my follow up a week tomorrow.  Anyone know how long I would have to wait for a donor?

Heaps are you a teacher? Sounds like geography…my subject is geography.  

RC how was school?   I didn’t realise that it is so few days until half term!  

Terry, thank you for your story.  Good luck.  

Shortie enjoy Blackpool, I’m glad you’re feeling a bit stronger  

My anniversary meal was lovely.  When I got home from work DH  had set the dining table with our good crockery, a ‘new’ framed wedding photo, champagne and the same chocolate bunnies that we had has wedding favours (Easter Saturday wedding).  He then went and got F&C.  It was so romantic and thoughtful.

Hello to Tracey, malini, anne, laura, izzi, driver, siobhan, spuds, AOC, LJ, almond, louise and anyone else

xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

AOC - I bet you made the tractor driver's day   

Malini    , Driver et al     at LW suggesting Meadowhall - it's where we met up with another Dogus lady in the new year - LW had used her time before meeting for lunch wisely and done loads of shopping!!!

Laura - are the Chippers enjoying the lovely sunny weather in the park? Your aubergine dish sounds delicious   

Driver - school is OK at the moment thanks - am trying to concentrate more on the important things in life. I got home this evening and had a little nap - and then woke myself up with a massive snore to find RH had been home for about 30 minutes and I'd not even woken up - needless to say he thought it was hilarious.   

Anne - your new piccie is sweet but not nearly as pretty.   

Zuri - glad you are feeling a bit better.   

Heaps - so glad your field trip went well and that enjoyed it - it's so nice when you have a good group of students and how exciting you were at the heart of the volcano detection. How are you feeling in yourself?   

Noush - welcome - as Beachy has said, the ladies on here are fab and very knowledgeable - and have been where you are so know exactly how heartbreaking it is. Please let us know a bit more and we'll try and help as much as we can.   

Beachy - are you OK?   

Shortie - so glad that you and Scottie are planning a weekend away at Blackpool - good for you.    I'm so glad that you are able to start to smile a little bit - you are a star and a very brave lady.   

Nix - hope you are OK - not long to go now. Have some more           

Tracey - I'm intrigued by the doctor whose name gets deleted - I've obviously missed something there. Hope you're OK.   

Donkey - glad to hear you are recovering - your staff obviously get out and about far more than our, we are only 2 down. I first enquired about a Donor at the end of August and EC was mid October with the Dogus, so very quick!! Are you going to join lots of us on the Jinny thread?   

We're watching Shrek 2 at the moment - what a great film. We have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow so should get some more news about whether my placenta has moved up. Looking forward to seeing Chip again.

Love and          to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx

PS RH sends his love to you all - he started a new job yesterday so has been busy, and he has been looking after me so hasn't had much time to read and post - I make sure he knows how you all are though.


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - didn't see a doc but feel much better. Pretty sure the antib's have shredded my stomach linning. Last antib's tomorrow

Shortie - 1st line immune treatment is with steroids as Tracey said. Might be an idea to take 75mg of baby aspirin too. Why don't you go to your gp and see if you can have level 1 test done..blood clotting, thyroid function ect? There's a list here somewhere will see if I can dig it out. 

Noush   Can you provide more details..what dose of menapur were you on?

Sorry no more personals...work is v busy, shattered. 
Ryanair have cancelled flights up until 1pm Friday...we fly at 1.30 pm   We'd rather they cancelled so we could make other arrangements. Last day of antib's tomorrow, but can start back on dairy from tomorrow...will celebrate with cheese and chocolate! 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Evening all....sorry...on and off at the moment, why does time drag at work yet go so quickly at home....


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy - tell me about it        

AnnaSB -      that you get to Dublin on Friday.


----------



## Ourturn

RC - at this stage think its best we don't go as we could get stuck. Blinkin volcano   Just hope this is all sorted in time for our holiday in Egypt next month!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

OOOh Anna- Where you off to in Egypt? same place?  

Shorts- so glad you're a bit brighter and you'll have such a good time in B.pool  

Laura - No hun, it was a google search- there I was in glorious technicolour. I did feel a little famous I must say   
How was grub?    

Noush- Welcome and sorry about failed cycle  

Donks- Glad you're a bit better hun   Dogus took 1 week for my donor hun    

**** y - Lots of luck to RH hun on his new job   
Lots of luck for appt today  

beachy  

love to all
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Donks - When I emailed Dogus there was no wait it was just a matter of tying up my cycles and dates. My very first email to them was on 1st Feb and I should have been going out last weekend if my AF had played ball last month (though very glad it didn't now )

LW / Beachie / Malini / Leola (R you coming?) - I have booked here http://www.coalgrillandbar.co.uk/home.htm for 12 noon on Saturday, I will be there from around 11:45. with the aim to order food at around 12:30 as Beachie and I have to leave at 2:15 (off to a Temple Spa party with the Yorkshire girls, double booked myself ). Hope this is Ok with you all?

Malini - if you click on the link below there is a link to click on to get a map it is on the Upper level right next to the Vue cinema. http://www.meadowhall.co.uk/website/eat.aspx

back later for more personals 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Malini

Ah Driver, you are a star. Thank you. I will see you there and I'll email Leola in case she's not reading here atm. Can't wait to meet you.

Donkey and Shortie - BIG love for you both.

Nix - prayin' my heart out for you.

Morning everyone else.
M xxx


----------



## Little Me

...me too Nixy  

Hi Mal


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,
Just wanted to say to Shortie - maybe try vitamin B6 for immunes? Don't know where I read it, but I was told a dose of between 50 - 200mg daily could help immune issues. Dirt cheap and easy to get hold of. It helps my PMT and is supposed to help luteal phase defect as well, so you have nothing to lose...... I take 50 mg a day. It can be quite hard to get it as just vitamin B6 - I found a small chemists locally does it, but Boots don't - maybe try online.

Also - this may be a bit off the wall - but what about DHEA for progesterone? I haven't had mine tested, but I'm pretty sure DHEA has raised my progesterone as I have high progesterone- related symptoms (raised temp, restless nights, mood swings, delayed AF) .

Enjoy Blackpool lovely. xx  

AFM - AF has returned!!!! I am so happy. weird I know, but I was convinced it was the beginning of the menopause. DP thought it was because of the intensive swim training I was doing for an event. Maybe he was right.  

Nix -


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovely ladies  

Sorry I'm so rubbish at posting, I have tried to follow what everyone is up to  

Driver, you are soooo organised, I'm totally impressed   I'm really looking forward to seeing you, Malini and Beachie on Saturday.

Shortie, I really hope you're bearing up little soldier. I was given prednisolone, antibiotics and baby aspirin for my last cycle without having had any immune tests.   

Zuri, I hope you are making a full recovery now from the OHSS and you're feeling much better  

Jo, glad AF has arrived, when do you plan to do your Lister cycle? How's little Meglet?

Donkey, hugs lovely   I was found a donor within a week at Dogus although Jinemed no longer pair up with the Dogus clinic due to a law change so their coordinator and pricing schedule has changed. 

Nix, orange thoughts lovely     

AnnaSB, that sucks, I'm sure Ryan Air can get twice the price for your seats so would be glad to change them for you?  

RC, hey, are you giving away my shopaholic secrets?! I've got a bigger car now so I can buy more this time      Are you able to come too on Sat? How was the scan? Has Chip spun round the right way now?

Heaps, sorry we're going to miss your company on Sat but I can definitely recommend the amazing hotel that Swinny chose for us last time for a summer lunch, the chocolate puddings were heaven!

Hello to everyone else  

LW xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

Nix         for tomorrow.     

LW - lovely to "see" you again - I was getting worried - how are you doing? Can't believe it's less than 8 weeks til you meet your son.     If it's any consolation, RH has bought a bigger car as well    We've got an antenatal class on Saturday otherwise we'd love to have joined you.

Jo - DHEA raised my progesterone which is why the ARGC woulndn't do IVF even though my FSH came down to 9.1, so that could be a good idea. Glad that AF has shown her face again - it does sound like DH could be right - what event was it you did?    

Anne - are you beginning to get excited yet? It won't be long before you and Jas are on that plane. RH says thanks for the good wishes and sends a      

Malini, Driver and Beachy - hope you have a lovely time on Saturday - I bet you do.    

AnnaSB - looks hopeful for Friday now, doesn't it.     I hope you're planning on celebrating the last day of the anti-bs tonight     

Siobhan - how are you feeling?    

Shortie - not long til you're on those rides.    

Well, we had our 29 week growth scan today - Chip is doing well but I do have placenta previa at the moment and was told to phone 999 if I had any bleeding     I am still hoping it might move by the 32 week scan but am guessing that it's not looking likely. Just       that I have no bleeding.

I hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather - I know I am, and it's set to get even warmer over the weekend.       

Love and         to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

ive just lost my sodding post         There were personals on there and everything         fcuking useless laptap.      

Hello jo **** y malini anne lw and everyone, going for a bath be back later


----------



## Noush

Thanks everyone for your posts. 

I don't know a huge amount about IVF and the various protocols but this is what I had. My AMH was 22. My FSH was 4.2. Things aren't stright forward for me. I have MRKH (no womb) and was hoping to get embryos for freezing until we found a surrogate. 

I was initially given the oral contraceptive pill and then  Prostap to downregulate. Then a week or so later I was started on Menopur 300 IU. I was monitored and continued on the stimulation for 2 weeks. I had the HCG injection the day before. On the scan I had 2 big follicles and 3 small ones. But when they went to egg collection they retrieved what they thought was 1 egg but it was only zona pellucida and didn't have any DNA in it. 

The clinic have said that I could try again with 450 IU of Menopur (the highest dose I am told) but aren't too hopeful. So I'm not sure what to do now.   I am the only MRKH girl not to have produced any eggs.  

Noush


----------



## laurab

Hi Girls,

Noush - Id suggest you dont down reg this time just start stimms on day 2 of your cycle. Great blood results, I'm very hopeful youd get a better response next time and good luck finding a surrogate.  

Anne - even if I do say so myself my food was bloody gorgeous... maybe masterchef for me next year!! Is shoulder better?

Donks - How are you doing?   

LW, Driver, Malini, Sb, Rc, Rh, Mir, Steph.... er sorry brain gone blank!


----------



## shortie66

I need some help on immunes please ladies       

Just read my blood test results and i have slightly high platelets at 403 (should be between 140 and 400) and something called complement assay c3 at 17.74 (should be between 0.75 and 1.65)       No idea what any of this means      does it mean i have immune problems, or could have them


----------



## Donkey

Evening 

Shortie can't really help you there, do you you cd3 rather than c3?  That's an immunes thing.  

RC great news your scan went well .  Look after yourself and hopefully the bleeding will stay away  

Driver, RCand LW I'm very impressed with the quick donor times from Dogus.    It's good to have back up info but until our follow up next week adn the results of the suspicious cysts we have to wait and see.  

Hi laura   I'm not too bad thanks.  A bit fragile emtionally and physically but only those in the know would know.  I look fine to everyone.

I'm struggling to write as I am wrestling a small ginger kitten who LOVES a keyboard  

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts...am very interested about your platelets...mine range about 403 -475....


----------



## shortie66

Donks no hun defo says complement assay c3  

Beachy i wouldnt have noticed but obviously failed cycle and that going through everything with a magnifying glass      Only noticed as the 403 result was in bold whereas everything else was just in normal writing


----------



## beachgirl

I tried to google it at the time but nothing jumped out at me.....enjoy Blackpool x


----------



## shortie66

I'll try me best hunny   i googled it earlier and it said on one site a high platelet count can lead to increased clotting   but not sure if im talking out my ****


----------



## Overthemoon

Shortie, yes, raised platelets can indeed cause clotting but I'm sure it has nothing to do with immunes. High platelet count can lead to atherosclerosis (blocked arteries) in some cases. Clotting tends to form where blood is static (capillaries). The treatment is usually 75mg aspirin per day. I'm not sure what number classifies as high but seeing as you are at the higher end of normal I would be inclined to take one baby aspirin per day. I took it for 6 months before my last cycle as there is no downside to taking it (self medicated although Jinemed did give it to me for the last cycle).

RC, time has flown by so quickly, I can't believe it. I haven't finished anything I wanted to do so far and we are working round the clock! Have you got an exercise ball? That apparently can be used to encourage chip to turn. Sorry about the placenta news, try not to worry.   

Hello everyone else  

LW xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

enjoy blackpool .. im jealous stuck in newcastle . had to go back to work from a week off last week so sorry for my lack of posting 
nice to see shortie and donks getting back a wee bit spirit to what they had a few posts back    
Thanks for all you suggestions driver ,and malini  laurab and all you lovely ladies  on my situation.
its hard not reading posts ...maybe if i read more i would not be tempted to eat so much  

I have a consultation with the doctor re letrozole and stuff next thursday.. also stressed as got two christenings a weeks holiday again (i get to store by bank hols) and an 80th party and my friend from australia is going back so she wants a night out .. not sure ive being trying not to drink at all,

taking wheatgerm, bee propolis, royal jelly q-10 , pregnacare and some dodgey looking pellets from the chinese and vitamin c    ... where can i buy dhea couldn't find it in holland and barrett nor boots   ...
lots    to you all


----------



## shortie66

calypso cant remember where i got mine from, try googling dhea and see what it brings up


----------



## shortie66

done it for ya hunny try agestop or biovea in google. Cant remember which one i got mine from but it was defo one of these


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie - can't help with the bloods results, sorry. You're in good hands here though         

LW - I do have a ball but the problem is that the placenta is totally covering my cervix so there is not so much room for Chip if he goes the "right way". And, TBH, when he does that it when is could get hairy if he then starts to break through the placenta and cause a bleed - hence the need for 999!!   

Noush - did the clinic say what they thought the problem was? Your FSH and AMH are numbers most of us dream of, so something must have not been quite right. I hope you have luck in finding a surrogate.   

Calypso - DHEA has to be bought over the internet as it's not licenced here - there are two types - micronised, available from www.dhea.com or non-micronised available from www.biovea.com - probably best to check those with Dr Google though. The thinking is that the micronised is better, but I used the cheaper stuff from Biovea!!! Good luck.   

     to Beachy, Laura and Donkey - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - glad you are feeling better  

RC -     Hope you are taking it easy     They are starting flights to Ireland from 5am Friday now so looks like we are going, just hope the flights not cancelled when we get there! 

Shortie - other natural ways of lowering immunes are with vitamin D and eskimo fish oils 

Jo - extreme excercise can keep AF away! Glad she's back  

Nix    

Anne hows the shoulder? Yes same place. It was soooo nice and we got another great deal. 

Noush - your amh and fsh are great. You may well do MUCH better on that higher dose or a different protocol. Don't give up  

LW - thanks for the pm  

Calypso - micronised is better. Got mine from dhea.com, took 1 week. Not started taking it yet. 

Shortie, Malini, Driver, Beachey, Laura, Mir et all 

AFM had a horrible evening. Took a country road home and came across an accident which had just happened. A guy on a motobike either swerved to avoid or went over and animal and swerved onto the wrong side of the road. Bike hit a car and he went flying a few meters into a ditch. The driver asked me if I knew where we were and too call 999 as he had no signal. Luckily my sat nav told me were we were and my work phone had a signal. Luckily 2 doctors showed up and looked after him until the ambulances arrived. My car became wedged between and ambulance and police car, so I saw them working on him for 30 mins before he was put in an air ambulance. I asked the police woman if he would be ok, she said no way of knowing, depends on his internal injuries  . 1 minute earlier and I would have been the one who hit the cyclist or hit the other car. Horrible, really hope he's ok


----------



## mag108

sobroody that is distressing


----------



## shortie66

Ok crikey anna thats awful, can u have a stiff drink to cope with the shock of it all hunny?        Thanks for the info on the immunes eskimo fish oils     thats a new one on me but i'll give anything a go   

Hi mag how u doing sweetie?     

Scottie is snoooorrrrring his head off really loudly, think i may have to give him a podge in a mo


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB - are you OK - watch out in case you go into a bit of shock, which could happen after that horrible experience. I don't think Friday can come soon enough for you.


----------



## beachgirl

Anna SB   what an awful shock you have had...xx


----------



## Ourturn

RC - was a bit shakey but ok now. Was full of admiration for the paramedics, docs and police. 

Shortie - tried a glass of wine but couldn't drink...was too acidic for my delicate tummy. Will be drinking lots of milkey drinks so I can enjoy a nice meal and drinks on Friday!


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna - a nice cup of tea with a couple of sugars should work a treat. Look after yourself


----------



## shortie66

Or a nice mug of milky horlicks        mmmm havent had that in ages


----------



## laurab

Oh Anna that sounds awful. HOpe your not home alone?


----------



## veda

Been reading but not posting girls sorry.

Shortie ur platlets are fine. They vary from bloodtest to bloodtest and at most all i would imagine is baby asprin if anything during another cycle. Dont worry. Sorry to read your latest cycle didnt work out but am glad you are still posting.

Rc they should scan you at 34 wks and if ur placenta is over the cervical os then a c/s will be booked. There are different severities of placenta previa and the minor ones can sometimes still result in a vaginal delivery so fingers crossed. You may wanr to pack a bag readyas bleeding is not uncommon and any signs get yourself to the labour ward. Prepare to be admitted for a while if this happens. Most commonly its just some spotting. Il keep praying its not major previa and hope its ok at ur nxt scan.

Hi to everyone else. Xx

v


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all,

am finally back up and running  - as from yesterday - took me aggggges to catch up on several days' posts - then wanted to post last night but servers were down, and this is first chance I've had today, had a lovely day in the sunshine with two friends/babies, playing on swings etc  then had my Mum round for tea 

This has got to be a quickie as need to get to bed, meeting Rupee100 for lunch tomorrow 

Shortie - just wanted to say again that I am so sorry it didn't work, am so gutted for you and have been thinking about you loads - so glad to see you posting and sounding a little brighter - I really hope you and Scottie have a fab time in Blackpool and that it is just what you need right now to get you through this disappointment - sending you huge   

Donkey - so sorry to read your news sweetie - how devastating  Sending you big    too and I hope that your test results show nothing to worry about and that you are soon able to find a way forward   

RC - we had a fab time meeting you and RH on Sunday, that is one lovely, lovely husband you have there! (hi RH!   ) and he obviously adores you (and isn't he tall! for some strange reason I thought he was going to be short!  )  DH and I were both in agreement after seeing you that you two are going to make such wonderful parents - Chip is one lucky baby!  Sorry the placenta is still so low - am  that you will have no bleeding and that it won't be dangerous for you and that you won't end up staying in hospital for ages  I know you live in the sticks but how far are you from your hospital?

Nix - good luck for testing my lovely, hope sooooooo much it's the news you both so deserve            

Anna - sorry about your evening 

Hi newbies!  and lots of love to everybody else


----------



## Spuds

Still ere girls xxx still no proper internet but thinking of u xxxx

RC any chance you can pm me you number again ? B
having a dilema on hysteroscopy thing then round 3 at lister or tandem at jinny XXXXXXXX really don't like having to get used to new system and consultants here and feeling bit sorry for self - think it's cos am 40 on Sunday and childless = tough one  

Sorry ranting 

Love to you all promise back proper asap xxxxxx

spuds xx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning ...good luck Nix


----------



## Züri

wont be able to get online much today as am at work

Just want to wish Nix lots and LOTS of luck       

xx


----------



## Lilly7

Nix,  Thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Lilly7

Driver, I think it will be difficult for me to make Saturday . . but will let you know for sure tomorrow if that's ok.  

More from me later. 

Love to everyone. x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna -   what a shock, hope you slept Ok last night  

Nix -    

Leola - No worries, I will Pm you my mobile and then if yiou want to come at the last minute just drop me a text.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Nix thinking of you hun    

Hi heaps  

Anna- OOh horrible evening hun   
jealous of Egypt    

Shorts   

**** y -yep getting excited but keepign my realistic head on too, I know nothing is guaranteed 100% 
Love to Chip too     all is gonna be just fine xx

Thanks all for asking , shoulder seems better     
love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Nix          

Anna, that must have been so upsetting and shocking.   for you, and I hope you feel better.  Lots of   for the biker and for you.

RC, I'm sorry you've got the worry of Placenta P.      Veda's advice sounds good - have an emergency plan in place so you don't have to worry about it.  You could even write it down and stick it to the fridge.


----------



## LV.

Spuds - happy birthday for Sunday chicka. I hope you are planning some fun things so you forget about the number. As Tracey said once - your ovaries don't know when your birthday is do they?! I hope you're enjoying life and settling in to all things Jersey, is the weather nice? I hope it's as glorious as it is here

Anna - sorry to hear about the accident, must have been awful. When are you going to Egypt? I'm off there next Thursday just for a long weekend for a final single girlie hol with my best pal and some pre wedding tanning, will we be there at the same time? 

Nix - fingers, toes, legs and eyes all crossed for you

Heaps - hope you're all recovered now

Oh brain has gone dead.... Hello everyone else!

I'm waiting for them to fax me the rest of my immunes results and hidden C result, sat here feeling quite sick at the prospect. Sher has asked for a consult with me to discuss the last lot so have that tonight and am seeing Gorgy tomorrow. Least I shall have a better idea of a plan this time tomorrow.

DP has had the day off today and we've been pottering in the garden and then the florist arrived with a dozen red roses for me - I really am marrying the best man in the whole world, bless him!

Lots of love to everyone, hugs for all

LadyV xx


----------



## AoC

Where is everybody?   

Okay, I give up.  I confess: I feel really down.  No, not down, because my brain's hyper and I can't shut it up.  Just.... UNrestful, UNhappy, UNwell, fecking useless at work, angry, guilty, stupid and.... and....  well.  You know.  Like I'm going to start screaming soon and my never stop.

And I can't blame PMT.   

Never mind.  The sun is shining, I'm shopping for (more) ribbon and lace for the Georgian dress later, meeting writer friends tomorrow and we may have a BBQ at the w/end.  

Little things, little things....

Nix, still thinking of you.

LV - good luck for the results!

Anna, do you feel better today, after you shock?

Thanks for letting me shriek.   

(Still not sure if that's how you spell shriek....)


----------



## Little Me

LV- have a lovely time in Egypt    and how lovely is your man (but so  is mine so I'm defo not complaining   )
xxx

AOC- Know how you feel hun.........I'm ok at the mo BUT, been there and know how it feels


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna, sorry you are feeling so UN everything.  Have you felt like it for a while?

I keep popping on to check on Nix.  

Can't stop


----------



## AoC

Thanks ladies.  

Not a very long time, Tracey.  I did really well for a few months, honest I did!

Although as soon as I typed that, I thought, "now why do I think of 'not being upset' as something I have to achieve, like a really good exam grade."

Excuse me a moment, I need to roll my eyes so hard I can examine the inside of my skull.

        

I think Haagen Dazs is on offer.  This may be a good thing.


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> I keep popping on to check on Nix.


 I know she's not been on here since yesterday afternoon, I have turned into a stalker again   

LV - enjoy Egypt (whereabouts are you going?) and don't go getting any strap lines.  for the test results and your consults.

AOC - I am so sorry you are feeling so UN everything, but I can tell you one thing you aren't and that is UNloved, your DH and all of us girls are here for you, you always have such positive lovely words for us we want to be there for you when you need us too (OK I might not have quite your poetic turn of phrase  but I try) I usually find when I have not got a plan that is when I feel very UN everything. Have you made any decisions re looking into adoption?


----------



## Malini

AoC - I am unwilling to accept my life as it is atm and that makes everything feel ugly.

Nix needs our love gang. So sad for you my luv.

Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

NOOOOOOOOOOO God I hate life at the moment, I have already spent the morning in tears at another dear friends results from what looked like a perfect cycle, so many lovely ladies in so much pain, I don't like feeling so helpless to help people through all this sh1te   

Nix - Here for you when you need us


----------



## beachgirl

Nix      You know I was hoping adn praying so much for you darling, my thoughts are with you and Mike x


----------



## AoC

Oh no, Nix.  I'm so very sorry.        

   Malini      Thanks, hon.

Thanks so much, Driver.    Our LA requires a gap of a year between last treatment and applying to adopt, and the SW who thought we'd be good adoptive parents in our current financial situation would be doing a very poor job indeed.  I NEED to be able to square with myself the possibility that we'll never be a family before I can equip myself to go out and change that, you know?  I want to...to... climb from a secure place, rather than scramble for the next handhold, expecting to fall.

Enough of that.

Nixy, beloved.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Züri

Oh Nix I am so flipping gutted for you I really am. This just all so so f'ing crap. Massive hugs for you xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

oh F uck, no Nix- oh hun, so very very sorry      
I'm with AM, so many lovely ladies in SO much pain, NONE of which deserve anything other than true happiness
Really dorry hun   

Beachy , AM Z and Mal


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> I want to...to... climb from a secure place, rather than scramble for the next handhold, expecting to fall.


see that's what I mean about turn of phrase  that's why your an author and I make bog roll  

Sorry girls I really didn't mean that I hate Life, but I do hate IF  

Nix - 

Anne - 

Zuri, Mal, Tracey


----------



## AoC

AM, honey, you've got a turn of phrase that can make me laugh when I'm crying.  *high five*  

Bog roll indeed....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh no Nix my darling.  I can't believe it.  I know there is nothing I can say but I am just so so so sad for you and DH


----------



## LV.

Oh Nix lovely... What a sh1ster. Fluckety, fluck. No rhyme of reason, this should have been your time petal.

Big hugs
xxxx


----------



## popsi

Nix .... OOOHHH NOOOO.!!! this if is such sh!t its just not fair     i hate the whole damn thing !! xxxx sending love to you and your DH darling  xxx

AofC..    your allowed to feel like that darling its only normal xx

Shortie my honey hope your ok xxxxx

love to you all.. sorry no more persos as feel so sad for nix  xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Nix        . You don't deserve this sweetie. xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Nix darling what can i say     Absolutely fcuk all to make you feel better i know       So sorry darling was hoping and praying like made for you, life is such a [email protected] it makes me so angry and sad at the same time. Thinking of you sweetheart


----------



## Little Me

Shorts


----------



## lucky_mum

Oh Nix, so, so sorry sweetheart, I have no words. So sad for you       

SH!T. I wish so much that life wasn't so unfair and so hard on so many lovely people. 

We are all here for you when you feel up to talking


----------



## Little Me

Hi Steph hun


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix -            . IF is the sh1ttiest thing in the world and affects the nicest people. It is so unfair.


----------



## Lilly7

Nix, This is so very unfair. I'm so so sorry. Love and lots of         for you. xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - sending you both the biggest                          

Spuds - birthdays and anniversaries are so hard when you've been unable to have a baby      Hope you will still be able to celebrate on Sunday, the world has 40 years of a fabulous you    

LV - good luck with the consults   Really hope your C test is -tive Bless your DH! 

Anna - hardly suprising you feel this way, you have been through a lot     Don't beat yourself up about feeling like this, sometimes so you can feel better again  

RC - think the suggestion of having a plan is a good one, if you do you probably won't need it  

Ann - can't wait! But you'll be getting something much better    

Shortie  

Hi Malini, Driver, Laura, Steph, Tracey, Beachey and everyone 

Thanks for the concern. Think I was in a bit of shock. Can't have slept that well as I have been dead on my feet today. Checked the ambulance news website and the guy has serious head injuries and a broken leg. There were no flowers on the site of the accident today, so I hope that means he's hanging in there. 
Off to Dublin tomorrow. Anniversary is bittersweet as it marks when we 1st started trying, 4 years exactly. Hopefully flight will get off on time so we can enjoy the lovely hotel.

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Hello 

I'm ok so far, distracting myself with lardy food and thoughts of puppies  the other shoe is likely to drop when AF kicks in but am currently enjoying life in a kind of sugar-laced daze. It's nearly as good as the sedation at the ARGC! Oh and the heeeyuge glass of red wine is probably helping   

Going to go away and do non FF things for a while although may pop in from time to time in order to pmsl at Driver's one-liners   

Thanks for all your lovely messages but please don't cry girlies, such a waste of of good eye-water! I luvs ya! 

Nix
xxx

PS Dinna - accident? Bugger now going to have to read back! Hope you're ok sweetie!  Enjoy Doooblin and have a gallon of guiness for me!
xxx


----------



## laurab

Nix - So sorry my love.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening All. 

Anna, I just read back and saw what happened. Horrible. I should imagine you are / were in shock! 
I hope you have a lovely time away in Dublin. x

RC, I'm sorry to read about the placenta p. Am sending    that you don't get bleeding and that things will look better at your next scan.

Hi Veda, Nice to see you. x



AnnaofCumberland said:


> I NEED to be able to square with myself the possibility that we'll never be a family before I can equip myself to go out and change that, you know? I want to...to... climb from a secure place, rather than scramble for the next handhold, expecting to fall.


AOC, Very very well put. Since the last 2 dismal appointment with my consultant I have also been grappling with this and trying to find some kind of acceptance for what may never be. 
Sorry that your feeling so UN. It's not a nice place to be. 

Nix,    (Oooh, puppies are always good). x

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM, I was back in to see my consultant yesterday over further discrepancies between what different members of staff at the clinic have said to me.
This time he basically told us that he considers our chances to be very very poor indeed. Thanks! As if I didn't already know this!!! . . still, it's the first time he's actually come out and said this so directly . . and he then implied that they are only treating me for this cycle to help me gain closure!!! He thinks I will start to become menopausal relatively soon . . . in around 7 -8 years. Great! 
He reiterated that with all my hormone issues, blocked tubes, womb lining issues annovulation etc etc, I present an exceptionally complex case . . and that I am very difficult to treat . . . bla bla bla.

After I raised the issue that I feel that the clinic don't have a handle on my AF's and womb lining issues he looked at more of my Gynae notes and agreed that it my case it is clearly beneficial for me to be on the bcp prior to treatment (Why on earth did no-one see this when we started out over a year ago! )and that I should stay on it for another month to try and gain more control over my cycle before starting tx. 
So . . yet again no tx starting for us this week after all. Another month to go . .

For the first time instead of leaving in floods of tears I was just resigned. This whole thing sucks.

xxx


----------



## laurab

Leola my love.   well done you for going in there with all your questions and getting them answered. Your bloods are almost same as mine. Dr doom may well not be correct. Lets see what this cycle brings. If it helps my last cycle was for closure, just needed to try  diff clinic, my london clinic had told me no point trying again needed DE. Ask steph... Id bought all the books on De and was workng towards it. Really nothing is for definate.   

SB - enjoy Dublin, great news on te biker... sounds like he is olding his own.


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

I've missed saying 'have a good trip' to you Anna but regardless congrats to you and dh for thriving despite 4 tricky years. You both deserve a wonderful break.
Sorry about that awful incident. I wish everyone on the roads would slow down.

Leola - You're being very strong in the face of all this mismanaged 'care'. I believe you have a chance because none of us on this thread are in the 'good' chance group but some of us get to be mums. So hoping you do soon because you'll be such a special one.

Noush - Your story stopped me in my tracks for a bit. I can't believe your response is right. I'd consider getting the clinic to use a gonal-F product and have you had an AFC done?

Morning all. Special love for our healing donkey, the brave Shortie and the battle weary but clearsighted AOC.

Nix, You are never far from my thoughts.

M xxx


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> Morning all,
> battle weary but clearsighted AOC.


I can live with that.  Thanks Malini, .

Nix, sweets, we understand. Hooray for the sugar rush and the red wine, and we'll see you when you next pop in.   

Funny night for me. Up at 4am after dreaming David Cameron was in my dining room. Still can't work out if that's a good thing or a bad thing, although I remember I gave him a tray of 'proper' leaf tea.

I used my time profitably, though, and made a choker out of some lovely cream, ruched lace and slim navy ribbon, with a navy rose set to one side. The dress is a kind of silky, rustly midnight blue pollonaise, with an underskirt of cream with a black, pen and ink style decoration of flowers, butterflies and birds of paradise. I also managed to work out how to put the lace in the sleeves.... I only had to unpin it three times... ggg 

Then I went back to bed at 5am. 

Wrtiers' lunch today! Hoorah!

As usual, confessing how I feel has made it immediately much easier to manage. So thank you, ladies (and RH!) for being my caring, listening ears.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Shortie, have a lovely time hun  
Nix-   

AOC- glad today a bit better    

Anna- have a lovely trip hun  

Leola  

morning Laura n Malini   

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Heaps- Good news on your plans hun   
Nope, not heard from our potential guy, he had another interview last night so I guess he could have been offered that one too - hope he chooses us


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna - Hope you have a fab time in Dublin. Which restaurant did you choose in the end?

Heaps - So pleased your consult went well and you are going to try something different for a while. 

Leola - I think all fertility consultants should be sent on tact training, they just don't seem to have any compassion, I mean I know they do it all day every day but you would think if they have gone into this field by choice they would have a bit more compassion for the situation we are in 

AOC - you amaze me when you get up in the middle of the night and do creative things  Wish I had your get up and go. Mine has got up and gone  Enjoy your lunch.

Nix - 

Malini / LW / Beachie - See ya tomorrow  Can't wait 

Anne - What ya got planned for the weekend? have you got the boys?

Morning all


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps said:


> Oooh Driver today is your last day on the pill! Yikes are you excited?
> [


mmmmm no


----------



## popsi

Just popping in to wish all you wonderful gorgeous ladies a FANTASTIC WEEKEND full of      and     xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Ho Pops- same to you love  

AM- Was meeting a friend tomorrow in town but she can't make it now so just pottering with Jason which I'm really happy about to be honest.
Have a lovely day tomorrow and give my love to all  
Not got the boys this w/e 
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - I can't get excited yet, too many hurdles to cross, will AF actually show this time  , then will the scan on Day 2 throw up any problems, if I can get past those two hurdles then maybe I will start to get excited (though still not sure that is the right word for it anymore  ) will start stims on day 3. Then we can book flights and hotel (which has turned into a bit of a nightmare as loads of the places we chose can't do the full 2 weeks for some reason) If all goes to plan we will be flying out 2 weeks on Sunday  

Popsi - What are you and princess up to today? Is the sun shining in wales as well?

Anne - Pop up the M1 for lunch then


----------



## Little Me

AM- I am sure all will be fine hun, any closer to finding a hotel yet?
You'll have to have a drink for me hun tomorrow


----------



## Züri

I am being a bit dim but who is 'AM'? keep seeing AM on personals but have no idea who it is referring to and why it is AM  I can only think it is Heaps re the comments made - put me out of my misery 

x


----------



## Little Me

Z- it's Driver hun


----------



## H&amp;P

Züri said:


> I am being a bit dim but who is 'AM'? keep seeing AM on personals but have no idea who it is referring to and why it is AM  I can only think it is Heaps re the comments made - put me out of my misery


It's me , tried to send you a PM but your Inbox is full


----------



## Züri

in box now empty  didn't realise it was full 

anyway thanks for solving the mystery  been wondering for a few weeks


----------



## popsi

Driver (Am  ) ... princess in bed now should be up by 2pm we are going to play in the sandpit then as have to stay home as BBQ getting delivered today.. yes the weather is lovely here xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops, sounds like you're loving being a mum   ,


----------



## popsi

Anne... yes I am honey    but i think i have shares in Ariel and Comfort too


----------



## Little Me

Seems like she's got her little routine now too
Bet hubs is loving to too?
xx


----------



## popsi

yes thankfully she has a great routine and sleeps well    it continues

yes he loves it ! hates being in work as he misses her too much bless xxx

how are you feeling honey, any plans for the weekend xx


----------



## Little Me

Bless  
me, I'm good thanks hun, life is good- lovely hubby,  great friends   , and my treatment getting closer (and my holiday!!) Very grateful to our donor.....whoever she is for helping us


----------



## popsi

try to keep positive honey, there is no reason why it wont work remember that, and as you say just think of it as a lovely holiday with an extra passenger (or 3!) coming home xx


----------



## Little Me

I know hun BUT, got to be realistic too if you know what I mean.


----------



## popsi

of course i do honey xx .. i was always the same, still worry now that something will go wrong until all legalities are sorted out x


----------



## laurab

You two! Stop it! Anne - Your off to get preggers and Pops nothing will go wrong now.... ok?


----------



## Little Me

Yes Laura


----------



## laurab

Good Girl Anne!


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> You two! Stop it! Anne - Your off to get preggers and Pops nothing will go wrong now.... ok?


Love it, and my reply would have been Yes Mum


----------



## Little Me

Our sales guy has just accepted the job. REALLY pleased


----------



## wishy-washy

Hi Ladies, 

I’ve been hiding away for the past 8 weeks waiting to reach the safety of 12 weeks, even though I’ve been really sick was still worried I wouldn’t make it this far. I’ve been reading and mainly keeping up with you girls but, what with needing early nights have struggled to keep up and have probably missed a few things. 

I just want to send out a lots of      as I think there are lots needed. But lovely how you’ve all been there for each other. I do apologise if I’ve confused people below. 

Shortie  
Donkey  
Nix  
Heaps  
Louise  
Sorry some of those   's are a bit overdue!
Malini –   for your results, you sound really positive about the future and very exciting news about the barn/cowshed. I think my m/c prompted my body into knowing what it was supposed to be doing I hope it does for you to. 
SoBroody - you’ve been through so much with your hidden C and dairy free diet. Have a fantastic anniversary  
Spuds – I hope the move has gone smoothly, Is a Happy Birthday in order. 
Leola  
AoC – well done on the sewing project very impressed. 
Anne – is the shoulder better now?
Driver –  
Pospi – Are you enjoying the lovely weather with your daughter? 
Laura – I don’t think I’ve posted since your announcement about the move. I’m in Nottingham so that’s one more person you know here if you need to escape the in-laws. 
RC & RH – Loved the 3D scan pics. Hope the birth turns out as you planned. Hugs for all you’ve been through lately
Miranda, Veda, Laura, Purps, Tracey, LJenny – Hello I’m feeling confident enough now to introduce myself on the PR bumps and babies thread. 
Purps – Glad you had a lovely scan last week. 
LV – Hope the hen night was good. Think I skipped the pages where you’ve probably told us all about it, or is it tomorrow night? 
Sarahev & Zuri -  congratulations on your BFP 

I’m sure I’ve missed loads of you off. Big hello and   to you all. 

Right will update you on my scan news shortly


----------



## popsi

ooopss sorry Laura.... or as driver says Super Mum !! we consider ourselves told ! xx how are you and your gorgeous chippers xx

wishy... we are great thank you honey.. waiting to hear your news about your scan now xx

driver.. hows you darling xx

sorry my posts are sketchy running around after the monkey and have AF from hell at the moment !! be glad when DH home in half an hour lol xx


----------



## Little Me

Wishy- Shoulder nearly back to normal now,. thanks   lots of luck for you scan


----------



## wishy-washy

Well. Ladies, 

I had my 12 week scan today.

And I’m the luckiest woman in the world. 

My natural miracle pregnancy the month after being told that my clinic would no longer accept me for treatment with my own eggs, as I only have a 0-5% success rate of getting pregnant but nearer 0% its only a TWIN pregnancy !!!!

I’m still in shock and so excited I could burst. I had my suspicions about twins when after discovering my BFP I have had 3 eggs in a row all double yolkers. I have never had a double yolk in my life before. Thought it was strange and teased DH that we were having twins. I guess that explains the awful sickness. I never thought it would happen to me. 

Not sure what type of twins yet as have got to go back for an in depth scan on Monday and to see a Dr. One baby seems to have a hernia, it’s bowels outside its body, but they will confirm this on Monday. They should have gone inside 2 weeks ago and the other twin doesn’t have it so it looks like that might be the case. I’m just so happy that they have heartbeats and were wriggling. I never thought I’d see this with one baby of my own let alone two. I am truly blessed. 

Strangely enough I had some of blood tests done on day 3 of this cycle and my AMH was 2.13, FSH 11.8, Oestrodiol 69 & LH 7.3 (don’t know what the last two indicate)

I really hope the one day you all get to feel how I feel today.

The luckiest and happiest girl in the world Wishy-Washy. 

Just waiting for DH to come home so that I we can go and share our news with the family.


----------



## Little Me

Wishy, excellent news, wow hun


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - sorry I've not been on much lately  .  Monty keeps me very busy and we have a LOT going on at the moment with a likely house move, choosing a nanny and possible interesting career developments!  I have been reading and I do think of you all a LOT.

I wanted to send Nix a special   - I am so sorry; there are just no words.

And I also wanted to say special congratulations to Wishy Washy.  Twins is just great!


----------



## laurab

OMG wishy thats fabulous!!!


----------



## popsi

wow wishywashy.. thats amazing news .. congrats honey xxxx 

heaps.. its arrived but in a million pieces lol... so gonna have to build it over the weekend lol.. so no bbq for us this week !! ... enjoy yours honey xxx

love to you all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Wishy washy - what amazing news!

Nix -     

Hi everyone 
Greetings from sunny Dublin! Amazingly flight was on time. Hotel is lovely, we have a lovely room (they call it a suite but its not) with fluffy bath robes. A 1/2 bottle of bubbly greeted us. Off for cocktails before dinner.
Driver - we're going to Pearl Brasserie, heard of it? Its getting great reviews.


Anna x


----------



## LV.

Happy St Georges Day girls! I hope you have been honouring our English Saint suitably and drinking lots of beer, eating fish and chips and scoffing the odd scone or 2. 

Wishy washy - what wonderful news, natural twinnies!! Blimey, what a coup! Thrilled for you xx

Anna - I hope you have a wonderful time in Dublin. Eat, drink and be very merry! I hope you wouldn't mind if we chatted on the phone? I have my immunes tests back and I need a bunch and would love to touch base about LIT in Athens etc I will PM you 

LJ - loooovely to see you honey. Any more Monty pics we can peek at?

Anne - thrilled  your sales guy made the sensible choice, he obviously can see sense at a 100 paces

Hello to everyone else, brain can't quite recall everything here but here are some big sloppy snogs

Saw Dr Gorgy today and hidden C test came back negative but everything else seems rather wonky and he has recommended Intralepids, Clexane, LIT and Humira for me (anything else possible?!)  A whole lotta drug regimes that I'm not sure we will fit it all in  (esp with multiple trips to Athens - WTF?!) before cycling with Sher in July with a wedding, honeymoon and exams in the middle. From what I hear, Sher won't recommend them all so we're left in the quandary of having 2 different docs advising 2 different things - grrrr! What is a girl to think?! Sher isn't cycling in August and (I think) Sept) so if we delay to fit all this in we'll not be getting going until Nov/ Dec which, to me, feels an age away and I don't want to wait that long. Gawd, why isn't it ever straight forward eh?

Who was it that mentioned about natural IVF? i've also been having a ponder about this, would love to compare notes but can't remember who mentioned it - any ideas?

Oooo off for Eastenders, will it all come out about the gay boys this eve I wonder?!

Lots of love
Lady V xxx


----------



## Miranda7

OMG - natural twins! I'm completely gobsmacked by that WW!

Sorry chaps - will read back further later. Work/not having DH here in thwe week and other ****e just totally monopolising my time at the mo.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Lv- thank F for your negative C test ! But sorry about all the other s hite Hun. But you'll get through it, you're amazingly strong plus you've got us lot to help too  

evening Anna- glad you're having a lovely time  

just gonna watch Corrie part 2  

love to all
xxxxx


----------



## Noush

I'm surprised how much there is to get through! I've not been on for a few days because of work. I've learned loads. Some of your stories made me feel so sad. But there are some truely amazing stories on here too! 

I was astonished at my response to IVF too. I was expecting better results with my blood test results. THe doctors think that my response may have been so bad because my ovaries don't have a good blood supply (most of it would normally come from a womb). Having said that all my other MRKH friends have had excellent responses despite not having wombs! 

I'm slowly picking up the abbreviations. I presume AFC is antral follicular count. They coudn't do this because my ovaries are so small that they could barely see them. Because of my MRKH my ovaries are in strange positions too. 

Thanks for your advice. I'm seeing the Consultant in a few weeks and I'll mention the Gonal F and not doing downregulation. 

Noush


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

WW - OMG that's absolutely fantastic news   

LV - Hiya honey   Glad that the evil C   was negative my love but so sorry to hear that you'll be another of Gorgy's angels. Another one of our friends who was out with us in Athens for LIT is cycling with Sher and although she doesn't agree with all of Gorgy's treatments my friend was doing them anyway. She went out for LIT etc before going to the states. Did Dr Gorgy say when he'll have his LIT clinic up and running? That may be an easier option for you? It's a tight schedule but you can do it. Could you maybe get out to Athens on the 4th? That's Dr Tsagaris's next clinic, if you could you could then maybe have your 2nd one with Dr G if he's up and running by June. I am sure you've thought of all this already yourself but if I can help in anyway just shout   

Anne  

Mags -  

Beachy - Hope the sun is shining chick xx

Pix - Happy birthday for yesterday my lovely xx

SB - Bet you and DH are looking forward to a glass or two of red this weekend! Day 11 for me...boo!!!

Driver - Fingers crossed for all systems go next week. Have a lovely day today  

Hello to the rest of the gang Mirra, Laura, Steph, LJ, Popsi, Noush,SB, Heaps, Tracey, RC & RH, LW, Shortie and Nix....I'll have missed loads but hello xxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

just caught up with three days of ff ... omg loads going on here
hi shortie thanks for the tip on where to get DHEA from called them the next day and had to hang up cuz my boss burst in my room haha.   i did not know rural chick about the different sorts you could get hmmm i hope it works none the less
Thanks driver AM     
and a big congrats to wishy washyon your superb news  
sorry nix things did not work out the way you wanted and we will banish the evil BFN once and for all hopefully from this site.
AFM- DH cutting grass im upstairs trying to finish my assignment for uni and work urghhh so time consuming. going out tonite with my friend i forced to become pregnant last year with so i could have mat leave off with her the same time... she was pregnant naturally and i was in hospital  . 
never mind its her babyshower tonite in jesmond . so going there to eat till i burst . 
anna sb im glad that guy is still kicking in there he must have our spirits  i know its not the same thing as being involved in an accident but sometimes it might as well be seeing how we feel sometimes....
sending lots of   and have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## fluffy jumper

I hope you are all enjoying this wonderful weather.  I have just woken up from a nice doze on the sunbed in the garden.

Wishy Washy.  What wonderful news.  It just goes to show that whatever the statitics the Dr's give you never know. 

Nix.  I am thinking of you  

donkey, how are you feeling now?

LV.  I'm glad your hidden C came back negative at least.  Think about what Nix said about Humira not haivng much of a positive effect for her.  Does Dr G say why clexane - is it just a precaution for possible clotting problems or for immune reasons.
I am not prescribed clexane even after my 4 MC's because my Dr said as I have been tested for clotting pronblems and don't have them I don't need clexane but most people who MC are prescribed it.

Anne,  I'm glad your sales guy accepted.  What date do you fly to Cyprus?  I am going on 26th May (not for fertility)

Anna, sounds like you are having a great time.  

Popsi.  Is the sand pit ready?

Laura, I can't imagine how difficult it might be having to put sun tan lotion on 3 kids, one is hard enough. I hope you are all enjoying the weather.

I got a medium on my fertility monitor this morning, last month and month before I just went from low to peak.  I have a scan with Dr on Monday then if I have a follicle then I will have ovitrelle and try the timed sex again.  I won't tell DH but as it is very rare (OK, never) that I initiatite sex other than BMS time he might guess!


----------



## popsi

Hiya just a quick one to make sure all you lovely ladies are enjoying the sunshine xx

tracey.. good luck with your scan honey xx .. yes the sandpit is up ! the dog likes it more lol !! our little monkey prefers to sit amoungst the chippings in the garden !! xxx

love to everyone xx off now as been outside painting and busy all day, so going for a bath then some food and a few glasses of something cool (not lemonade LOL !) xxx


----------



## Donkey

Afternoon, what lovely weather!!  DH is tidying the garden and I am supervising the kittens.

Work has been busy but I have been reading.

Firstly HUGE congratulations to Wishy Washy, you give us all hope.  

LV fantastic that your hidden C is negative. I too was 2 consultants last time as Bourn don’t recognise immunes so I was under Gorgy as well.  It was fine.  I did have to laugh when I came round from EC the doctor was concerned about very severe endo that she saw ( I am rarely off the BCP or zoladex in an attempt to control the endo) and she suggested that I might need to try some steroids “Have you heard of prednisolene?” She was well intentioned.  I didn’t say anything!!    

AOC sorry you have been feeling so down, we all understand.  

Anne and Popsi we understand your nerves too, but there is no need.    

Anna have you finished your antibiotics yet?      Hope you’re enjoying Dublin.  

Nix so, so devastated for you    

Miranda is DH working away?  Hope you’re not too stressed  

LJ lovely to see you 

Zuri how are you doing?  

RC how are you and Chip?  


A question to those of you who’ve had the hidden C test via Dr Gorgy.  I rang Akvil and she has sent me the ‘equipment’.  There is also Fedex paperwork with an account number.  Can I deduce from this that I phone Fedex when necessary to get them to collect it and postage has already been paid for?

Big hello to Driver, Laura, Malini, Leola, Izzi, Heaps, Tracey, Calypso, swinny Noush, Louise and anyone else…I’m thinking of you…

Lots of love
Donkey
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all  

Mal - Was lovely to finally meet you today, hope you enjoyed your first trip to Meadowhell (though it wasn't quite as hellish as normal due to the lovely weather  ) Thank you for your beautifully written note, a lovely surprise   

LW - Was lovely to see you again, I cannot get over how neat your little bump is, I am sure if I ever get my BFP I will be that big by 3 months   Say Hi to Helen from me and sorry I had to dash off.

Donkey -   sorry can't help on the hidden C.

Tracey - Ohhh maybe a peak tomorrow, if I were you I would be jumping on DH tonight then if he asks if it is due to a peak you can be truthful and say no and then he won't be stressed, but when you get your peak tomorrow or Monday his swimmers will still be in there heading for that eggy  

Popsi - So funny that the dog likes the sandpit and LO likes the chippings   I am fine thanks for asking, 100% happier now I am off the evil OCP.

Wishy-Washy - Natural twins, OMG that is unbelievable. Sorry you didn't feel able to post until now we would have liked to have supported you through those stressful weeks of waiting.

Anna - Hope you are having a fab time in Dublin, not heard of that one but I am sure my collegue will have done, hope it is scrummy. 

Leola - Sorry you couldn't make it, maybe next time  

Beachie -   Hope you are OK.

Love to all.


----------



## LV.

Hello gurls...

Tracey - been prescribed clexane as I came back positive to 2 genetic mutations that make me much more susceptible to DVTs (I have actually already had a DVT following a car accident I had 10 years ago so it's obviously true!) Finger's x'd for a super juicy follie on your scan xx

Swinny - god knows what we're doing about LIT. We can't make the next one but perhaps the following, I'm assuming they are every 2 weeks regularly? Dr G said he is just waiting for his lab to be inspected, we asked if it'd be ready for next month and his reply was "I hope it's this month" so fingers crossed. I don't think it's in his hands really. Gorgy's Angels sounds very cool, if only eh?! When are you heading out to Greece again? 

Donkey - yes, just call Fedex - there is an 0844 (or maybe 0845) number on the paperwork, just tell them your address and they will come, I called the morning of day 2 and they came in the afternoon within a 3 hour window. I didn't end up sealing it up as I couldn't work out how they would know the address as Dr G had taken one of the paperwork slips off, I can't remember what the driver did in the end - I'd leave the envelope unsealed and speak to the Fedex guy about the addressing, he seemed to work it out with me. 

Glad you northern girlies had a lovely time - LW would love to see a cute bump piccie! Where are they honey?! 

Big hugs to all that need them xx

We've been down to Brighton today seeing our venues with our photographer (she's a friend first, photographer second) so we had lots of pre wedding shots done on the carousel and messing about in Brighton, was so much fun. I forgot how gorgeous our venues are and I'm even more excited, impossibly so! Can't wait! Only 5 weeks. Pah to IF, going to have a wonderful time being the blushing bride 

Lots of love
LadyV xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning

Driver   sorry I couldn't come yesterday, glad you had a lovely catch up with LW and Malini  

Hello to everyone else, just waiiting for DH to get up and make me pancakes..went on a great walk/hike yesterday, started off as 5 miles and turned into about 8..but was really good fun, crossed the river more times on logs and stones..love being outdoors as it really helps clear your head plus it's  a great way to spend time together..at home today as DH is painting one of the bedrooms whilst I'll be chief tea maker!!


----------



## Donkey

Thanks LV
Was the top copy missing from your Fedex paperwork?  I just have several carbon copies. 
xxx


----------



## LV.

Beachy that sounds like a lovely day, I"m always chief tea maker in our house too, it's the best job when DIY is involved!

Donkey - yes the top carbon copy was gone. Once the driver realised this it all made sense to him and he knew what to do so maybe point that out to your driver first. Good luck! Are you using a mooncup to do the deed? I found it quite easy to get the sample that way although the Mooncup itself does take a bit of getting used to (but worth it int he end in my opinion)

I'm trying to revise some acupuncture points today, my head is a wash and swimming. God knows how all of this is going to go in!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Donkey

LV thank you, it's all starting to make sense!

Good luck with your revision  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Tracey- Lots of luck for you scan .
I'm not sure of exact date but will be around mid June , where you off to in Cyprus? 

Hi Beachy, LV n Donks   

Been in the garden most of the weekend, done loads- feel like I'm having a wobble to be honest about my treatment so been trying to take my mind of it.

I'm fine though, just a bit sad that I've got to say goodbye to my own little eggies I guess 

Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Have had a bit of a busy week, so haven't been posting, but have been reading and thinking of you all.

Nix - so sorry.  I know there is nothing I can say.  Life is so unfair and I wish there was something I could do to change it.

Anne - its not surprising you feel sad about your eggs.  Donor eggs are something I spend a lot of time thinking about myself!  For me, its that mixed emotion between wanting a baby and wanting a baby from your own eggs.  Do you know when you are heading out to Dogus yet?

Driver, Malinda and LW - glad you had a nice time together yesterday

LV - glad wedding plans going to plan.  You should absolutely enjoy your big day and let IF take a back seat for once.  It was me that mentioned natural IVF.  If this month's IUI is BFN, I am pretty sure I am going to try it.  I like the approach and think that some of the results/research I have seen are pretty hopeful for PRs.  My clinic (CRGH) is starting to do it, but will probably go for Create in SW London - the consultant there is the one that 'pioneered' natural IVF.  Have been to open day and got info.  PM me if you want anymore details.  Almond has also considered it in the past.

Wishy Washy - that is just fabulous news and like the others have said, gives us all hope.  And that's the only thing that keeps me going sometimes.

Heaps - I am interested in puregon.  Why did the clinic chose that?  Is it like another form of clomid?

Anna - don't think I have posted since you were involved in that accident.  Sounds horrid.  Hope you have had a lovely weekend and enjoyed some well earned R and R.

Hello to RC, Leola, Swinny, AOC, Laura, Popsi, Tracey, Donkey and everyone else xx

AFM - had my IUI yesterday.  All went swimmingly!  Good lining and good sample, so fingers crossed, but I know the odds are stacked firmly against me, so not feeling particularly hopeful.  Had three follicles, but two looked too small to have viable eggs, so all hopes pinned on the one.  Having to inject gestone this time.  REALLY not looking forward to it.  Needles are scary and not suer I will be able to do it.  

Felt a bit sad today though.  Went to see one of my friends with a new born baby and on the way back my friend broke it to me that another of our close friends is pregnant.  I started to cry - she was the last of my baby-free friends.  So hate that this IF stuff just makes you feel envious of the friends you love and so alone sometimes.  Don't know how I would manage without you all. 

Louise x


----------



## calypso-sky

I know how you feel louise been there     with the loss of friend one by one  ... .
keep the faith ...
Hi Anne G  its ok to have a wobble   i had one last night when i went to that baby shower thingey and all the lil toy stuff and pretty lil shoes.. but i think my friend needed my suport so i had to be strong even though i didn't want to   ahh well ended up going to town with my stand alone mate from auz   
how are u shortie ?
hello drive mallini popsi laura  Nix and Donks  ... 
Good luck for your scan tracey  and im glad you girls enjoyed yourselves in brighton... fandabidosi
AFM going to bury my nemo fish , ive had him for years warning do not buy tropical fish from pets at home they kill ur other fish in my case 6 of my 8 large fish are now buried in my garden .... they've going to a better plaice and may their soles rest in wrapped  soil.... sorry for the pun i couldn't help myself     ...
happy weekend and enjoy the last of the sunshine    to all you lovely chickidees


----------



## purple72

Hi Ladies, so sorry for not being around last few days, been busy with work etc.

Nix Anne passed on your sad sad news, I'm so so sorry for you hunny, I was so certain this was your time     I'm thinking of you sweetie and sending you lots of hugs xxx

To everyone else, I am reading and thinking of you, just because I'm not posting doesn't mean your not in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Nix - Just wanted to bob on and say how very sorry I am. You have been so brave and I so wanted this to be your time   

Beachy  

Anne - It's natural to have a wobble my lovely  

Lou - Hope the IUI works chick  

Tracey -   

LV - My plans have been well and truly scuppered. I was supposed to be having my 2nd LIT last week, but had to cancel after my + C test. Dr T advised me to delay until the C is cleared, so at best that will be July after my re-test  . Yes his clinics are every 2 weeks, with the next one being 4th May  


AFM - I've had a lovely weekend of catching up with my old school pals


----------



## IzziLu

Hi girlies, sorry I've been AWOL this week, work has been off the scale   I've done a quick skim read but will probably have missed loads of news so apologies in advance  

Nix    I'm so sorry this hasn't been your time, you so deserved it and your pma even after this result truly astounds me, I understand why you would want to give FF a bit of a break but if you are reading know I'm thinking of you    

Shortie     I find the whole immunes issue baffling and don't envy you trying to get your head around it all!  

Wow WishyWashy, what absolutely amazing news, natural twins, what better story of hope could we have on here   

Louise    for the IUI

And Heaps good luck with yours too when you get underway  

Donkey - hope it goes ok with the FEDEX man   oh and thanks for remembering me!

AnnaSb - sorry to read about your shocking experience this week, hope you've had a fab weekend in the emerald isle and are enjoying being antib free  

Anne - I totally understand the wobble thing but hope it's short-lived  

Lv - glad you had a great time in Brighton planning your wedding pics, sounds like your wedding is going to be fabulous , no wonder you're excited  

Driver, Malini and LW - glad your get-together worked out   Driver you finished ocp? AF dance due yet? 

Tracey - good luck with your scan tomorrow  

RC - hope that the placenta p doesn't present any problems  

 CalypsoSky and Noush and welcome  

 also Popsi, Laura, Purps, Swinny, Mags, Spuds, Steph, Mir, Leola, AoC, LJ and everyone else I've missed  

Afm - had a letter from my 'sympathetic' NHS consultant this week. Marginal good news drowned out by bad news.  My AMH result came back as 3pmol which is an improvement over the <2 last time and puts me in the poor rather than very poor bracket (cold comfort). Unfortunately she has consulted with the embryologist and they have decided between them that as my chance of success is less than 10% they are withdrawing their offer to make an appeal to the PCT on our behalf so that's the end of the line with the NHS   Onto plan B now - think it may be the Jinny when we can get some pennies together - perhaps July/August time? Onwards and upwards!  

Love to everyone  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## popsi

morning ladies xxx

heaps.. so sorry to hear about Ted.. its so upsetting having an animal put to sleep, but you give him the last piece of dignity that you could honey by not letting him suffer    .. .our BBQ has been built lol its fab but its rained since !!    xxx

well i had a stupid day yesterday, had ordered a new cooker and waited a month for it to arrive, then yesterday when it came the engineer said "sorry i cant fix it" as where you have your old one is now against regulations as above it is a socket, window sil, window and curtain !!! i thought he was taking the pi$$.. but oh no.. health and safety gone mad have now decided this is illegal, well i have a decent size house, but for some reason my kitchen is small so this is the only place i can possible put a cooker.. so mr cooker man had to take the blo0dy thing back as it was no good to us !!!... we now have to have an electric one instead of gas as there are no regulations with them, so have electician coming later to make sure its all ok where it is and to see what he needs to fit it, then can order another one !!!! thankfully the one i want should be delivered in a few days, but yesterday i was evil !!!!

sorry rant over, i know its not important in the whole scope of things but i was so looking forward to my new cooker lol 

hope you all have a good week, at least its bank holiday next week xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Morning loves!  How were your weekends?  

WW, I'm overjoyed!  Well done you, stick it to the docs who said you couldn't, LOL!  Congratulations, beautiful lady.  And sending lots of good vibes to your TWO little miracles.   

Happy to hear negative C tests coming in.  Woot!  *punches air*

Heaps, I'm so sorry about your doggie.  Poor Ted will be missed, but you did right by him, and I'm sure he had a lovely life.  So sorry for the Ted-shaped hole in your life, though.  

Noush, I'm sorry your response was a nasty surprise.  Going armed with info to the next consultation is definitely the way to go!  

Good luck with the timed BMS, Tracey!  Isn't it awful that we never intiate it other than ovulation?  Sigh.  Ah well, as long as we enjoy it.  

*waving to Popsi*  Sorry about your cooker - on the plus side, at least you won't become a house fire statistic!

You go ahead and bride and blush, LV!  It's all about enjoying your day, and celebrating your marriage.  

It's a big step, Anne - you're allowed to wobble.    

Hugs to you, Louise - it's always hard to be baby-less among baby friends.    

AFM, I'm accepting how sad I feel about things a bit more, and even *shock horror* had a chat with Mum about my tendency to say, NEVER MIND! about the things that hurt most and move on too quickly.  Husband suggested, and I think he has a point, that it might be a habit I developed to try and avoid the kind of emotional upsets that always distressed me when I was younger.  But I'm a very emotional person, it's part of who I am, so setting that aside is always going to be a road to disaster!

It's funny, because I always tell other people to 'feel what they feel' and give recognition to their emotions.  Practice what I preach!  

In Other News, made loads of progress with the Georgian dress this weekend, with the help of lovely morris dancing friends.    Made me value friends hugely, and then feel sad because I realise Mum never had many long-lasting, close friends.  I think job, family, house moves, always got in the way for her.  It's not right!  

I've got a bonkers week ahead.  Doc to remove a couple of moles today, dancing tonight, dentist tomorrow, then dress workshop tomorrow eve, hair cut Weds, then sewing, sewing, sewing....I want to have a personal 'dress rehearsal' at some point.  Bought the wig and decorated it with pearls, feathers, ribbons and lace on Sat - I love the 1770s!  Totally OTT accessorizing.... ggg

Have to laugh:  got an unexpected cashback from renewing my mobile contract.  Which means I can pay the window cleaner AND get my hair cut!  Luxury!        I've been hacking my own fringe shorter for months, and the rest of my hair's a bird's nest.  Bonus:  less to put up under the Georgian wig!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

Zuri - good luck for your scan today.   

Heaps - so sorry about Ted - that sounds exactly what happened to General, our Goldie and although it's so hard, it is the kindest thing. I'm sure General will be showing him the best lamposts, tree and cats to chase in doggie heaven. So sweet about the children getting excited about training a puppy - will you be getting another one?    You'll be pleased to know that I start teaching rocks to my Year 8 class on Wednesday - can't wait!!     If the weather's nice I might march them up to the churchyard!! Good luck with this cycle.      

Popsi - sorry about your oven - how maddening is that? Hope you get to use the new barbie soon.   

Wishy- congrats on your twinnies - you must be over the moon. Good luck for your scan today.   

Nix - hope the sugar rush is still helping.   

Veda - lovely to see you and thanks for your advice on the placenta previa. I wastold if there was any spotting they would keep me in as we're a good 30 mins from the hospital, so bags are nearly packed!! How are you doing? It must be so hard in your job?    

Steph  - thanks for your very kind words and can't wait to meet up again in June - it'll be here before we know it.   

Spuds - hope you got my number OK and that you're OK.   

Anne - sorry you're having a bit of a wobble - think of Steph and DD - hopefully that will help. Also, with younger eggs you've more chance of being a Mummy.   

AOC - I have a separate board for notes, etc as once I get to the fridge door I'm far more interested in what's inside rather than reading things - must be greed.    So sorry you are feeling UN. I'm not surprised, but reading your activities on ** sounds like you're keeping busy with your seamstressing. David Cameron in your dining room eh - interesting dream!! Did he get up to anything? it sounds like you have a very busy week - but great news about the cashback and the haircut. Will you post a piccie of your creation?   

LV - great news about the hidden C result - I can't believe how much your managing to fit in with your wedding in only 5 weeks time. I wonder what's going to happen in the Enders tonight?   

Tracey - goodluck with the scan today and with the        

Driver - glad you had a lovely time on Saturday - was the spa good as well?   

Malini - hope you had a good time too.   

LW - how are things going? Any piccies for **?   

Beachy - your walk sounded lovely - this weather makes such a difference. How did the decorating and tea making go yesterday?   

Jo - hope you're OK. Are you starting tx soon, or have I lost the plot.   

Shortie - hope you and Scottie had a fab time in Blackpool and drunk them dry of JD.   

LJ - hope you had a lovely birthday. Any more piccies of Monty?   

Leola - sorry that you didn't get to start tx this month. Hopefully the BCP will help though.   

AnnaSB - hope you had a fantastic anniversary in Dublin and that you are getting over the shock of the other day.   

Noush - I wonder if it might be worth trying some acu if the problem was blood flow?   

Donkey - good luck for getting your package sorted and sent. It's amazing what can be FedExed nowadays. Hope your tummy is completely recovered and that you are OK.   

Laura - you do telling off very well, in an authoritative, but nice way.   

Swinny - how are you doing, my lovely - are you on the anti-bs now?   

Mir - hope you're OK hun, is there anything we can do to help?   

Mag - did you make a decision about your hysteroscopy or are you still pondering?   

Calypso - good luck with the DHEA - do be careful though if you have suffered from depression as it can aggravate it, so something to watch out for. Hope you managed to get your assignment finished. Sorry about Nemo but       at the sole wrapped in soil. ^hugme  

Louise -         for the IUI and sorry that you are having a tough time with friends around you getting pg. It's so hard, but       that you'll be joining them next month.   

Purps - any bump piccies? Hope you're OK   

Izzy - so sorry to hear about your NHS go, but you'll be in really good hands with the Jinny - and you get a holiday as well. There is a Jinny thread on the International boards where quite a few of us are, so feel free to pop over at any time.   

Apologies if I've missed anyone - it's not deliberate as I love you all.

Hope everyone has a lovely week and that we have nice weather.

Love and          

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

*round of applause for RC's mammoth post*



Am I the only one who finds that BMS smiley strangely hypnotic?  Perhaps I'm just.... a bit wrong.


----------



## purple72

Anna sausage no hunny you're not, I've just spent last five minutes trying to read **** y's post and didn't get past the BMS symbol for ages!!

Full praise for you all for doing such fab personals!! 

**** y DH did take some bump pix  2 weeks ago but not uploaded yet as do not want to put any more pix on my work laptop and our new personal laptop has been in it's box for last 4 weeks    Anyway It's grown soooooo much in last 2 weeks! getting a bit scared as to how big it's going to get?!?!? A girl I work with had her baby boy over the weekend and it was 9lbs 13oz  now that's just frikkin scary    

So once again no/crap personals. But doesn't mean I don't love ya all   

Hugs xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Yes, excellent post RC. I don't know how you do it. I'm a crap poster - I forget everyone and then run out of energy anyway. I do read regularly though and think of you all often. 

What I CAN remember is the few of you who are particualrly in my thoughts at the moment:

RC - glad you are feeling a bit brighter. I've suffered depression in the past (although not severe), and it's the pits. I hope you don't get spotting and have to go into hospital. I loved your bump piccie on ** and the piccies of you with Steph and gorgeous Vivvy. I agree - you are blooming!

Nix -    . Hope you're doing ok. What's the next plan, or have you not got to the stage of thinking about it yet?

Siobhan - how are you doing lovely? I hope all is still well. How long til your first scan? I hope you're feeling a bit better too - I was really quite concerned about you when I saw some of your recent posts   It's funny, after wanting it for so long, I'm sure I htink everything will be just perfect if I ever get pregnant. But in reality I guess it's swapping one set of anxieties for another until the little one is safely delievered. I'm thinking of you.  

Heaps - so sorry to hear about Ted. How heartbreaking. And what a difficult decision to make. It's so sad, I know.  

LV - can't wait to see photos of the 'blushing bride'!!!! What a fab and positive attitude you have.

LW - Hello lovely - I am good thank you. And thanks for asking about Meglet. She's still hanging on in there, amazingly, as she has virtually no kidney function. She doesn't seem too unwell though, as she's always wagging and pestering at the front porch to go for a walk. We're monitoring her carefully though, knowing we really need to keep tabs on how she's feeling. The worst is that she seems to have become a bit demented - forgetting she's eaten, and 'nagging for food straight after she's eaten etc. And we can't let her off the  lead when we go out anymore, as she she's quite blind and deaf, and will suddenly lose sight of us and run off in the opposite direction in a blind panic! Thanks for remembering her. I hope you and your neat bump are ok.  

Kate (Shortie) - hope you had a restoring weekend in Blackpool and aren't feeling too rough now!   Any plans for going back for your frosties? 

Tracey - I hope you manage to get the timed BMS sorted. I remeber you saying DP has a problem performing 'on demand.' Mine does too. I've decided to do OPK this month as he's tired at the moment and we're not having as much sex as usual. So he will be put under the same pressure at some time this month!! Any news from CRM yet? You must be near the top of the list. I've been really impressed with CRM so far - the Dr actually writes back to me when I write / email him! Never had that with the NHS.

Wishy Washy - just FAB news!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing that and giving us hope.

Anne -   I know exactly what you mean about grieving for your own eggs. Realistically (as The Lister cycle is v unlikely to work) I am at that place too.   Take care of yourself. x

Zuri - good luck for the scan - let us know how you get on.

Hello Driver, Donkey, Mags, AoC, Spuds, Popsi, Anna SB, Louise, Izzi and everyone else.

AFM - running out of steam now, but briefly.... 
RC - yes, The Lister cycle is coming up soon - first scan and consult on May 14. I'll be glad to get it out of the way to be honest, so I can concentrate on the DE cycle at CRM. Someone told me I needed to stop being so negative about it as it will happen if I believe it will.    yeah right. I would love to be pleasantly suprised, but with an AMH of 0.7 and my history it is unlikely I will get to EC. i just hope I can convince them to let me go to EC if I manage to get just 1 follie, as it's them who are paying for it, not me...... 

CRM will probably be my last shot at TTC. We were considering another DE cycle abroad if CRM doesn't work, but I think I've had enough of TTC, and I feel quite positive about life without children now, if it comes to that.

Wow, not a bad post for me. Love to you all,
jo xxx
Oh, Hi Purps!


----------



## Züri

wow RC that's some personals!   how he hell do you do it? 

Thanks for remembering about my scan - quite nervous - hope it's good news

Heaps so sorry about Ted  can't imagine how you are feeling, i dread the day

AofC you sound very busy with your costume making, very impressive! Glad you are feeling a bit better, you sound very much like me brushing things off with 'Never Mind' xxx

Purps would love to see some bump pics  x

Oh and wow Wishy congrats! did you not know you were having twins till 12 weeks? did you not get any early scans with it being a natural pregnancy? I was just thinking the other day what hell it must be having to wait till 12 weeks for first scan! I am finding waiting 2 weeks hell at the moment 

Nix hope you are doing as well as can be - been thinking about you a lot xxx

Anne hope you aer feeling a bit better about everything, I can imagine it's hard to say good bye to your own eggs  

Shortie and AnnaSB hope you enjoyed your weekends away

hmmm right i think thats about the extent of my memory now and personals 

not much to report from me, scan later today - hope it's good news - not really got any symptoms apart from going off food pretty much completely, I am now below the weight i was before getting OHSS I hope it's a good sign - it comes to something when i am wishing to have my head permanently over a toilet bowl puking, it would be strange reassurance 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Z good luck for scan  

heaps   so very sorry about Ted      

Shorts- hope you had a lovely time  

**** y-  

Jo- when you Listering hun?  

trying NOT to think of negative feelings and be ultra     today.
love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Jo It's psod's law that because you are not hopeful for your freebie, it'll be THE ONE!!! (That's what I'm hoping for anyway) 

Zuri hunny, trust me the joys of morning sickness grow old V V quickly! (although have to conceed it was very reassuring x) Good luck for the scan today!!

Anne hunny, It'd be crazy if you didn't have feelings that swung both ways, that's normal hunny! but as others have said think of how wonderful the bond is between Steph and her gorgeous little daughter ! Steph is soooooooo in love with HER daughter xx

 y I spoke to DH last night about PP and asked how many times he'd seen babies trying to attempt to escape THROUGH the placenta and he said none! so hopefully that will reassure you. Plus the risks for a planned CS are far far less than an emergency one. so you will be in safe hands  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna -   you'll be fine hun, wobbles are perfectly normal

Zuri -    

AFM........ AF is here   , lining scan 9am tomorrow morning (never had dildocam with AF before  )


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps-  

AM- day 2 scan then?


----------



## popsi

girls you personals put me to shame       i am rubbish xxx 

zuri good luck with your scan honey xx

purps.. your bump will grow a lot more honey   xx

anne.. glad your trying to feel positive darling xx

shorts.. hope your weekend was ace xx

nix.. thinking of you xx

anneofc.. your a creative genious honey xx

jo.. good luck xx

driver.. glad af arrived xx

rc.. hope purps has reassured you honey xx

arrrgghhh brain dead now...just ordered shopping online with tesco .. never done food shopping online before but there was £10 off for new customers so got some things in, no meat and veg though i like to see and feel them lol


----------



## purple72

Am hunny sure they do it all the time, so glad your AF turned up! It's all started now!

Anne  

Pops hunny I know and it's scary! weebles wobble but they don't fall down comes to mind    hope Tesco's order is all you want and more xxx

At head office today and I'm bored stiff already   so glad I have you ladies xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- what the F was going on with your cooker 
I know what you mean about meat n veg....I like to feel them too


----------



## popsi

Anne... well i have no idea !!! apparantly new regulations state there can be nothing above it closer than so many centimetres !!! and we have plug, window etc.. and nowhere else to put cooker lol.. so now have to get electric one !! i was not happy yesterday, but went shopping and seen one i liked, but not cooked on electric for about 25 years !!!!!


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Driver and Malini, I really enjoyed lunch on Sat, it was great to see you again Driver and a pleasure to meet you Malini, you are both gorgeous girls and I have everything crossed for you both in the next couple of months. Hurrah for AF Driver, good luck at your scan tomorrow.    

Jo, great news about Meglet, she's as brave and determined as you are. And it's good news that the Lister cycle is coming up soon. Are you down regging yet or will you start that in May? What protocol are they putting you on?

RC, when's your next scan lovely? I hope they are keeping a close eye on you and your precious bump. We didn't take any pictures on Saturday   I do have a few bump pics so I may upload them onto ** later if I feel brave enough. It is a little bump but very heavy and packed solid!

Zuri, it's a difficult time for you now in the first trimester but try not to worry. No symptoms is a good thing, even though it's disconcerting  

Heaps, I'm so sorry to hear about Ted, what a sad time for you. 14 is a great age and he had a happy and spoiled life I'm sure knowing you.  

Shortie, how was Blackpool?  

Popsi, how annoying  

AnnaSB, I hope you are feeling better after the traumatic day last week and you had a good break  

Purps, are you due for another scan soon? I'd love to see your piccies too.  

Wishy, massive congrats!  

Anne, I felt all over the place last year before I cycled in Sept. Please drop me a PM or text if you want to chat about it  

Tracey, how are you managing to fit everything in?! How is the shop going and do you have a website? 

AnnaSausage, you are so multi-talented, please can you share some?  

Beachy, we missed you on Saturday, hope you're feeling better today  

LV, where has the time gone, I can't believe the wedding is only next month   

Nix    

Laura, I love the pictures of the trio on **, they're are so lovely and full of life! How's your course going?

Donkey, how are you feeling now lovely?  

Louise     

Goodness, I've run out of time and brain capacity but love to everyone else  

LW xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh hi LW. What I meant to say in my last post to you, and i forgot, is that I've missed your posts. So it's good to have you back.   How's the house? Finished in time for the big event?  

In response to your question - I don't know what protocol I'll be on as I only have my first consult on May 14. I suppose I'm hoping for short protocol cos my last IVF was long and that was a disaster. But I know the long has worked better for some PR's....  So I'll wait and see what they recommend. 

Malini - thanks for the lovely PM.  

Jo.

PS Purps - your day getting any less boring at Head Office? As you can probably tell, I'm struggling to focus on work here today too.


----------



## Züri

Jo I agree with Purps re sods law

This last cycle of mine I had very mixed emotions - I had just started a new dream job the day i started stimming and I started to think life might be OK without kids and this new job is what i needed after 4 years of working at home freelance with most days twiddling my thumbs - i.e no income and a feeling of no purpose - so finally the dream job and dream salary come along at the same time as IVF - I was convinced it wouldn't work again as I just felt like 'I am just not meant to get pregnant' anyway sods law came into effect and it worked (which of course is amazing and I am over the moon) but sods law could have gone either way - sods law it worked meaning i lose my job in 8 months (as i am contracting) 

I am glad it' worked out the way it did but for a while I considered cancelling the cycle due to my new job and i remember thinking if i cancel it this might have been the only cycle where it may have worked and i'd never have known -  but anyway what i am rambling about unsuccessfully is that when you somehow least expect it sometimes things can surprise you - I didn't put any effort into my last cycle at all compared to the first two as i just had the resigned feeling i was just going through the motions again

Soy wishing you lots of luck! the pot of gold that was a free IVF cycle may end up being a HUGE pot of gold  everything is for a reason remember 

x


----------



## purple72

no Jo, no less boring ( I just looked for a boring or yawning icon but no luck) I've done my nails got up to date on everything I need and now I wanna go home xxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon all  

Heaps - so sorry to hear about Ted    pets become a part of the family and the sense of emptiness when they go is so strong, but it was obviously the right thing for him and he'll be enjoying chasing cats in doggy heaven!   

Popsi - you must've been so frustrated about your cooker, I'd be tearing my hair out (or the delivery guy's)    Good luck getting used to electric again  

AoC - I so identified with what you said about glossing over the most emotional things in life, particularly in public.  I think it is self-preservation mechanism because as a highly emotional person, I'd rather say 'never mind' about my situation to most people than tell them how I really feel and end up in floods of tears   and yet like you, I advise others to feel their emotions - hypocritical hey?  

RC - thanks - I will pop over and introduce myself on the Jinny thread soon  

Purps - I've never forgotten a girl I once worked with who was a non-identical twin, she was 6'1" and her brother was 6'4", when they were born they were 9lb 1oz and 9lb 4oz respectively - now that's really frikkin scary   Hope hometime rolls up soon for you  

Jo - I really hope the Lister comes up trumps for you when you least expect it  

Zuri - hope your scan's gone well and hey, celebrate the lack of morning sickness, you went through enough trauma with the OHSS so perhaps it's just mother nature restoring the balance    

Anne - keep on      

Driver - wot no AF dance required this month - and I polished up my tap shoes especially     good luck with the scan 2moz  

Love to everyone else  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Noush

What's ACU?


----------



## IzziLu

Noush it's acupuncture - haven't tried it yet myself but seriously considering it and know that it's meant to bring everything in the body into balance and help blood flow to the organs so I imagine could be very beneficial in your case  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

Noush - can mean 2 things (not very helpfull am I)acupuncture or Assisted Conception Unit so depends how it was written    oooh Izzi beat me to it  

I had acupuncture this morning, my lady also does acupressure and abdominal massage, had that at 7:45 and my AF arrived at 9:45.......


----------



## IzziLu

Wow Driver, your acu lady's obviously very good - so I've got her to blame for having to put my tap shoes back in the box  

xXx


----------



## Noush

Thanks guys!! 

Definitely acupuncture is something to think about. But I'll have to get over my fear of needles first!


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Back from sunny blackpool, washing on house tidied and just about to collapse.  We have a man coming round at 4 to give us a price on some kitchen doors as they all need replacing (cant afford a new kitchen  ) Had a great time in blackpool but had the sad call late yesterday afternoon that scotts grandad had passed away    

Heaps sorry to hear about ted darling         

Catch up later with you all, another load of washing is ready to go outside with a another load ready to go on   

Still not decided about whether to get immunes done or not    Not sure what it all entails, and costs are


----------



## H&amp;P

Noush said:


> But I'll have to get over my fear of needles first!


 not something that goes well with IVF , I don't like needles but acupuncture has always been fine as they are such fine needles most of them you don't even feel going in. 

Izzi - You can do me a lining scan dance if you like 

Shortie - so sorry to hear Scotties grandad , can't help on the immunes as I cahnged my mind at the last minute.


----------



## popsi

oh shortie darling... hugs to you and scottie xxx glad blackpool was good while you could enjoy though xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Züri said:


> Soy wishing you lots of luck! the pot of gold that was a free IVF cycle may end up being a HUGE pot of gold  everything is for a reason remember
> 
> x


thanks Zuri - I hope you are right. Any news on the scan yet?

Hi Shortie - sorry to hear about Scottie's grandad, but glad you're back.


----------



## Züri

god how much did I ramble earlier? show's my nerves I think 

Well been for a scan - we were left waiting for an hour - my doc was running way behind! long hour - long day 

So all OK at 7 weeks 2 days - saw another blob, a bit bigger this time and saw and heard heart beat - very reassuring, hubby was beside himself, a shaking mess  I am still acting like a weird cool cucumber  

so, so far so good

next scan 4 weeks

Shortie so sorry to hear about scotties grandad   glad you ahd a lovely time away x


----------



## shortie66

Woooooohooooooo zuri 1 snuggled in ickle bubba on board       Its called self protection hunny, what you dont feel cant hurt you


----------



## Kittycat104

Just a quickie from me:  Am doing my first gestone injection later.  Not looking forward to it.  Do any of you have any tips?  Where should I inject?  Should I use ice before?  Should I rub the area afterwards?  Does the needle need to go all the way in?

Back later for personals

xx


----------



## shortie66

Louise cant answer hun sorry, never used it. However will keep an eye out for answers as may go on it next time instead of the foaming pills


----------



## Han72

hello just a couple of persos then I'm going offline for a bit
Shortie - sorry about Scotties Grandad 

Lou - backside hurts less afterwards but I found it was best to alternate **** and thghs at least then each injection site has more time to recover before getting stabbed again. Definitely rub the site afterwards to prevent lumps and heat afterwards can help a bit with the ache... just feels like you've gone a bit mad in the gym iyswim. 

AFM well cheers for all your messages, I had a double whammy, already posted on the multis board so won't bore you with it here. just gonna take a bit of time to get my head  together and figure out what to do next

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Züri

Nix just read your other post - that's so insensitive of your cousin, I am so sorry - what an awful position she put you in - thinking about you lots - understand you need to go and lick your wounds but we are all here for you - lots of love xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Nix hunny i've just read too, how bloody awful    So sorry hunny, yes it does hurt        wish i could help you somehow


----------



## popsi

nix honey... my thoughts are with you darling .. what a real sh!tter of a week for you xxxx   

shortie.. how are you darling xx


----------



## LV.

Oh Nix, I'm sorry it's been compounded by your cuz's thoughtlessness, her immaturity making itself known. Not that's a comfort to you but hope there are some big hugs in 3D for you as well as the ones you're receiving by the bucketload from here

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Pops im struggling   so tired cant sleep properly down in the dumps feel like a failure waste of space useless body cant even hold onto 2 grade one blasts even with a perfect lining, in fact it couldnt even hold onto sodding of em     Feel fat unhealthy and im back on the **** and booze, apart from that im fine


----------



## popsi

oh darling... what your feeling is to be totally expected .... I can only say your not useless and neither is you body.. and your not fat at all !!! if you are then i must be HUMUNGOUS !!! and i dont want to think of my self like that   ... and as for the **** and booze.. sod it for a while hun and be yourself xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

ah thanks pops, but my mirror is an honesty mirror and honestly hunny im a little fatty


----------



## popsi

shortie.. we will agree to disagree on that one then


----------



## Kittycat104

I'm back.  Did the gestone in top RHS of bum.  Didn't hurt much at all,  bit worried needle didn't make it past the fat!

Wow, its been busy on here today.

Shortie - glad you had a good time in Blackpool.  Think it is to be expected that you will be feeling fed up and negative right now.  Enjoy the cigs and booze for now - we all need to drown ourselves in our vices every now and again

Zuri - great scan news - so glad it has worked out well after the nightmare of your OHSS experience

Popsi - your cooker story is a mystery to me.  Although we had a visit from the cooker man at our house recently to fix our double oven and he told us we couldn't put both ovens on at the same time!  So what exactly is the point then of a double oven?  

Driver - I have had a d-cam on day 2 before - a bit messy - in fact dr kept a safe distance afterwards when removing the condom, but like others have said, nothing they haven;t had to deal with before

RC - woo hoo - Marathan post!

AOC - cashback sounds good.  I always like receiving unexpected money.

Heaps -so sorry about Ted.  Its so difficult losing our pets, particularly as they mean so much to us baby-less folk.  Sorry to bang on about the puregon, but did you get it from your GP?  Is it a tablet or injection?

Izzilu- boo hiss to the NHS.  Jinny sounds like a good plan B though.

Hello and hugs to everyone I have missed.  Off to watch Glee...

Louise x


----------



## mag108

ladies sorry I have not posted much. A combination of being very busy, very tired (my sleep is very very broken up at the moment) and not feeling like I have much to say.


Nix: I dont think I got to say how sorry I was to hear your news.  And I read what you posted about your cuz. Exactly! Why did she have to drag u into it.  
Sending you a huge hug. Hope it gets easier soon. IF is a b**gger. 

Heaps sorry for the loss of TED! that is so sad. 

WW: congrats that is amazing news and such a wonderful IF story!

Popsi: that is bl**dy annoyin about sorry your oven

Zuri:good luck with your scan today

RC: Glad to hear you are getting back on track.\

JoMc: wishing you all the best with the lister cycle you are in good hands there. Really dont think myself that pma makes a whole lot of difference (we will have our fingers crossed for you hun)
(I may want to ask you about CRM)

AnnofC: Sounds like touching base with yourself is painful but necessary. None of us want to go there but it prob is necessary, just touching bas with the pain of it all.

LJ: belated happy birthday.x

AnnaSB: hope you guys had a fantastic meal out in Dublin, 

Donkey: Hope things are getting better inside.

Shortie: Glad you guys enjoy blackpool? You picked a good weekend! But very sorry to hear about Scotts grandad.

Leola:  sorry to hear that you didn't get to start tx this month.

Izzy: that is a bumer about the NHS go...they are so mean! May be going with the Jinny myself so keep an eye out for me.

well...I got Hidden C result back and its a + for me. So, too tired today to feel very upset, though clearly I am feeling a bit knocked about, one thing after another doesnt quite cut it. etc and anxious that the 3 x LITs will have been a total wastes of £2700. but... and ever so slightly relieved because it means there is no point rushing to so a private hysteroscopy.


----------



## Donkey

Very tired AF is here   and laptop is about to run out of battery.  

Heaps so sorry about Ted but you will feel better in time knowing you did the right thing  

Shortie   to you and scottie


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Lol popsi       i think i am joining weightwatchers next week, being 4ft 10" and ahem over 12stone is doing my poorly knees no good at all  

Louise what is glee      Glad the gestone went ok     

Mag           for you darling. 

Donks plug it hunny, plug it in      

Very   tonight, am slowly starting to come out of my "dont wanna see anyone, done wanna talk to anyone" phase. Very slowly tho, ah well, no sodding rush eh       fcuk em all thats what i say


----------



## Züri

Mags so sorry your hidden C test came back positive, it really must feel like one thing after another with you - whenever I read your posts I just feel like I want to give you a hug, you really have been going through the mill lately - lets hope this hidden C is a positive sign though - I feel that you ladies who have it and get it cleared up it may mean wonderful outcomes - I know the money spent in the mean time is hard to stomach though  xx

Shortie I would recommend slimming world over weight watchers but then I haven't tried the latest weight watchers plan - I decided to kick al diets out last year and went on my own fitness and less eating plan, I cut out bread completely, potatoes no more than twice a week, had reduced carbs in general but not completely, cut down massively on portions and started exercising - it worked nice and slowly - I got frustrated that i didn't lose weight as fast as on a plan but the main thing is it hasn't gone back on as fast as it does after doing weight watchers etc... because it was a diet changeI chose there fore easier to maintain. I am still however over 30 BMI I am just nearer 30 now and not nearer 40  I would love to get another stone off and get just below 30. Good luck with it. I know we can all say you are gorgeous as you are etc.... but I know that that makes no difference to how we feel on the matter 

Donkey hope you are feeling better xx

Louise is gestone jabs the same as the progesterone pessaries? I would much rather have done injections, I hate this damned crinone I am still having to use - it makes me feel so grubby down there all day long  glad it went OK 

Nix if you are reading big   to you x

Right best get my  into gear and get ready for work - really could do with another day off in the sun 
xx

i really can not believe that a harmless word like @rse gets censored in the nanny flter, we must have a sensitive bunch of women on this forum


----------



## AoC

IzziLu said:


> AoC - I so identified with what you said about glossing over the most emotional things in life, particularly in public. I think it is self-preservation mechanism because as a highly emotional person, I'd rather say 'never mind' about my situation to most people than tell them how I really feel and end up in floods of tears


That's it exactly, Izzilu. And then it ends up being a habit you can't break! I nearly typed, "never mind," then.... gmao!!!

Ah, Shortie, I'm sorry about Scott's grandad. Hugs to you both.

I tell you, after a couple of runs of IVF I am so blase about needles, it's unbelievable. I had a couple of moles removed yesterday, and the doc was going, "just a scratch...." and I was thinking, "you call THAT a scratch? I can barely feel it!"   

Brilliant news, Zuri!  You're pregnant, you know. 

Nix, I'm so sorry. But please remember this - it's not about earning things or deserving things. If it was, neither you nor your cousin would be in this situation.    It hurts so much, I know. But you're strong, and it will get better.

Shortie I felt like that - like my body was useless and had let my perfect embies down. It's natural to feel that way, but you know it's not like that. You and your body are beautiful, powerful, strong, and LOVED.

The drugs are absorbed through the fat, Louise! If they weren't, I'd be in a real mess...ggg

I'm sorry about your results, Mags, sweets. Will you get the hidden C treated asap?

AFM, too busy to be sad  but nonetheless finding some little snivelly moments here and there. I asked the doc doing the mole removal (my nice lady doc who knows my situation) whether I could go back to my gynae just to check we've explored every option or just to close the book, so to speak, and she's going to arrange that, so that's a good step forward.

(PS - I think I just said I loved Shortie's body.....   )


----------



## Little Me

hi girls  

Firstly some   for Nix, Shorts n Mags
and of course for anyone else who needs one   

Mag- So sorry about that [email protected] C hun  

Shorts- No rush on anything hun, enjoy yourself and we'll all be here for you when you need us.  
So sorry about Scotties grandad  

Nix-   

AOC  

Z- glad all is good  

love to all


----------



## popsi

morning ladies.. hows everyone xxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo! Pops   fine hun, you?
xx


----------



## Frindabelle

Hi Ladies, 
I hope it's ok to pop in here??  I'm a bit confused over my review appointment    and I'm hoping that someone will be able to answer a few questions for me. My last cycle was a long protocol, I have 9 eggs, 7 fertilised and 2 were over mature but when the 2 day transfer came I had one 2 cell and one 4 cell and the rest died.   
When I saw my consultant he has changed my next cycle to short protocol, I think that they thought because of my age I would over stimmulate and I was apparently no where near over stimming and had less eggs then they thought, even though they aim for between 7 and 12 and I had 9? , The thing is I'm not really sure what the benefits of a  short protocol are.
I'm sorry if this seems a bit of a ramble I'm a bit confused, I'm not sure if this was classed as a poor response or what. 
Sorry I hope it's ok to post here.
Thanks for reading 
xxxx


----------



## LV.

Morning girlies

Shorty- the girls are coming up trumps again with pearls of wisdom. You are indeed loved, very much so, no matter what the scales say. Losing weight is a tough thing to do, I have tried and tried but I find my emotions rule  what is going in to my mouth far more than my brain does. We all know the things which are bad for us but if we're feeling emotionally wobbly for any reason then it's just too hard to stick to the stuff we know we need to stick to to shed some pounds. I ordered my wedding dress a size smaller than I was as (so I thought) a real motivator to lose weight, did I stick to my diet as well as I should have? Did I hell! Cos I've been feeling emotionally wobbly. I would agree with Zuri though, Slimming World is MUCH better than Weightwatchers in my humble opinion - you can scoff loads - I was amazed my first week that I ate more than I would normally ad I lost 6lbs. It's not one that suits alcohol quite as well though so there is a trade off. If you fancy a weight loss buddy let me know as I'd love that xxx

AoC & Izzi - I think I'm a member of your club of pretending it's all fine and doesn't matter. I can find myself being ridiculously (and completely unfoundedly)  optimistic to people too. I think it's to save the embarrassment of others not knowing what to say to bad news and also a mix of self preservation. For me I also think it stems form childhood, my dad died when I was 13 and I remember doing it even then, pretending I was fine when obviously I wasn't! The mind works if odd ways. I've often wondered if I should go for counselling but have always found an excuse not to (like I'm actually really, really fine - ha!)

Mags - sorry about your + result honey but I hope you are heartened by the fact that that you are armed with more information than ever before and once this hidden C is gone you have the best chance yet   

Anne - morning hun, how are you feeling today? I hope the sun is shining in Brum for you and you're feeling a bit brighter. Not long for you now! I almost phoned you yesterday as Tumble cat went AWOL and I was worried out of my mind. I'm not sure what you could have done but I was sure you'd know how worried I was! We went knocking on all the neighbours doors, seems he was in a bit of a scupper yesterday with one of the big bully cats and must have been hiding somewhere. He came home about 10pm and was just fine and is being super affectionate today. 

Donkey - Here's a big hug for you 

Nix - thinking of you

Hi everyone else xxx

Right, I'm being naughty as I should be studying. Will pop back later when I have earned a treat!

Lots of love
LadyV xx


----------



## Little Me

oh LV- You must have been so worried, and you should have called hun, would have been nice to chat
Thank god The Tumblemeister came home, bless him   
Our little furry ones have no idea have they the worry they cause  
I am brighter today love yes, bet you can't WAIT for your big day     

Frindabelle- Welcome and sorry abour your failed cycle  
I've only had 2 x short protocol hun so not really an expert on it all BUT, I know on the long one they downreg your ovaries and in effect shut everything down so us poor responders don't tend to have the long p/col
Someone will be along soon to help more


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning girlies,

LV -so glad puddy-cat is back. I don't know how you cat girls cope, not being able to know where they are! I would be frantic if I didn't know where one of our doglets are (being springle spaniels they are ALWAYS in my face though...  )

Anne - good morning lovely - hopefully to be my cycle buddy (my first consult and scan is on 14 May at The Lister.)

Mags - hon, you have been through so much. So sorry to hear about the +ve C test. I don't blame oyu for feeling it's one thing after another - it is sometimes. Try to hang onto the longer term tho (I know it's so hard) - maybe this is the answer, once you get the C sorted    

Shortie - I'm so sorry you are feeling so  , but it's not surprising. Let yourself grieve for what could have been, and don't beat yourself up about it. Like the girls say, don't worry about the **** and booze at the moment. It's still early days, you're still 're-grouping'. Give yourself time (maybe set yourself a fixed period of time) and then make a plan of action.   That's what i would do. But i know we're all different  - do what's best for you, lovely.  

AoC and Izzi -   for you both. Let it out!

Zuri - fab news on the scan. It must be a weird feeling, after losing so much weight, knowing you are going to get so fat over the next 7/8 months      

Nix -         

Those of you who have been to The Lister - can you help me with this; do they 'test' to see if someone's stopped smoking before treatment?  I just checked the criteria again, and realised we both have to be non-smokers 'at the time of treatment.' I've never smoked, but DP does, and has always promised he would give up for IVF. Well he hasn't. I've been so focussed on monitoring my weigh to ensure it's below BMI 29 that I'd forgotten about the smoking. I'm wondering whether they will just ask him if he's a smoker, or test him, as I know some clinics do.

I can feel a big row coming on. I've done so much to get in shape for this cycle (and the DE one) - given up alcohol, caffiene, lost weight etc and he's done f*ck all - he still drinks and smokes heavily. I'm really worried I will blame him when it doesn't work because he's made no effort (Although his SA results are good, but Dr's have said alcohol and smoking can still affect the sperm, even if not shown up in SA.) Any ideas how I can approach this with him? I've tried the hands off, no-nagging approach and it hasn;'t worked.      

jo x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo  
Not sure if they do a test hun at Lister  
And sorry you're having a sh!tty time with DP, I'm not one to be negative about friends partners  / hubbs but I can imagine it's very hard seeing him not doing anything when you're putting your heart n soul into it (well done too by the way  ).
I think the direct approach is maybe needed now ?


----------



## LV.

Hi Jo - We don't smoke but I"m sure we were never tested for it either at the Lister (that I know of). I was also worried about my weight but they never once weighed me, ever! And my BMI was over 30 when I cycled there. Apart from the forms I was just asked my weight by the nurse on the morning of EC, I suppose this is to work out how much anaesthetic you need. This was about 2 years ago but I can't see they would have changed it. I'm sure your DP smoking won't stop you from cycling, the question probably is there for them to have a possible explanation for issues and for a general health "telling off" if you say yes!

Hi Anne! Glad you are feeling brighter today. Have you got your accommodation and flights sorted yet?

xx


----------



## Little Me

Can't book flights till day 1 hun just in case AF is early/late
Go provisional apartment sorted so all I'll need to do on day 1 is book flight , get cats into cattery and sort hire car out.
All my scans can be done at my local hospital and the nurse has even said if I need one on a Saturday, she will do it for me  (as they don't normally do scans on weekends) nice eh!


----------



## H&amp;P

Wow quiet on here today.

Zuri - so pleased that your scan went well  

Shortie -   can fully understand the **** and booze, in fact if this one don't work for me I might start smoking as every time I go to hospital there are pregnant mingers stood outside having a ***  , maybe that's where I've been going wrong   I also back SW worked for me both times and I was never hungry which is abonus for me as I like HUGE portions. And how can you not know what Glee is  

Mags -   so sorry your C test has come back positive, it is scary how many seem to be, I wonder what the percentages are for how many they have tested and how many have been +  

LV - glad puddy cat turned up safe and sound

Heaps - I am sorry I somehow missed the news of your lovely dog, hope you are doing OK  

Jo -   it must be so difficult if DH isn't doing his bit in all this, we have to go through so much you would think they would be able to do one little thing to help   sorry I have no advice I would be throwing my teddy out of the pram by now and taking to  

Nix -    to your insensitive cousin   a little birdy told me you might be getting a dog? Tell me your secret how did you finally convince your DH?

AOC - Hope the moles aren't anything sinister?  

Fbelle - Not sure about trying short protocol it is usually for people who get less follies than you had (where they don't want to switch off the ovaries in fear they won't start up again), maybe they just need to monitor you more closely next time  

AFM Got the all clear on my scan and start stims tonight   (here we go again  ), just about to book flights etc for next Friday 7th May


----------



## Malini

That's brilliant news Driver.      Good luck with the needles.

Shortie   And a special hello for Scott.  I am sorry about his grandad.


----------



## AoC

Thanks for asking, Driver, but no, nothing sinister. Just a 'better to get rid' on the moles. They get sent to the lab as a matter of routine, but I'd be very surprised if there was anything wrong. 

Heaps, I know what you mean. I am SO tired and... kind of weighted today.  Never mind. Um.....  How about - it's awful, but I know it'll pass for both of us?


----------



## AoC

Sometimes I have no brain at all....  

Driver, I hit reply meaning to post, GOOD LUCK!!!!!  And then posted other things instead.  Honestly.

Anyway - I'm sincerely wishing you the best of luck this time round.  Lots of things crossed.


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie,

No Jo they don't test on one of our cycles Dh was still smoking!

Shorts hunny    you're lovely as you are and sorry to her about Scotties grandad xxxx

Hello to all the other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## mag108

shortie: I reckon you let yourself off the hook for everything for a little while until you feel ready to do something. I find it full of irony that after loads of healthy eating, supplements etc for me the issue seems to be medical, ie a septum, immunes and hidden c. Not to put you off dieting, just go gentle on yourself for a while eh? 

Driver: OMG so you are that close! I hope you stay in touch while u are away (oh by the way yes, what an odd post from that lady!, really got me worked up!). 


Jo mc: We were never tested and I am an exsmoker and I told them that. I'd say be quiet about it. 

Ladies thanks for all your kind words re hidden c. Felt quite tearful today about it all. There is a friend at work who is 14wks and its setting me off also. She knows my m/c history but doesnt feel the need to be sensitive. 

big hugs and kisses to everyone.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just a quick one sending love        and        to all. Its sh1te isnt it girls? 

Driver good luck hunny         

Mags, Jo, and anyone else that needs that needs a         

Felt so down today, all over the place emotionally, have told scottie how i feel at least, and have spoken to my best friend.  Apart from that still hiding away feeling a bit crap. I know it'll pass just dont know how long it'll take.    Sorry girls didnt mean for it to turn into a me post again


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - so sorry you tested +ive     BUT at least you know...imagine if you had progressed with tx

Zuri - great news re your scan! 

Nix    

Anna - I am in awe of your new dress making skills! 

Shortie - sorry to hear about Scotties granddad   

Driver - great news! 

Sorry no more personals, I am shattered. Sending everyone these    


Ireland was great. Restaurant on Friday was amazing, service was incredible as was the food. Family party on Sat was ok, except when I got stuck in a group who started discussing the birth weight of their children  
Work is crazy, sister's wedding is on Friday and I've come down with a very sore throat! Hope its doesn't get anyworse

Anna x


----------



## popsi

just calling in to give much needed     to everyone as i think there is so much sadness in here at the moment, its to unfair that such beautiful considerate ladies should have to deal with so much sh!t xxxxxx

annasb.. glad Ireland was good honey, sorry about the birth talk tho how [email protected] is that xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh shortie you are such a strong person hang in there    and i hope you feel better soon, 
good luck driver on your stimms and hip hip hooray for scars and bruises    .
anne can you make me a dress ive got a 40th party at a castle in september sword and sorcery 16th century and i have to dress up.. now the only black people i can think of in those times were probably in the caribbean cutting sugar cane ,, so what can i go as im stuck will look out of place   maybe  a pirate me thinks ahh hahaha just came to me ...but i want A DRESS your dress sounds lush i might be able to borrow it  .
keep the faith nix and don't let anyone ruin your spirits chick ... cool mon as my grandad would say .. im rubbish as caribbean accents ive lost mine.
hey ladyverte and how are you doing..
sending big hugs to mags and donks   .

AFM- still trying to study but its nicer on here. not done much today but sell loans and home insurance and such boring things, want more fish but don't know if its worth it.
welcome Fbelle  ...

loads of luck zuri  and hello to popsi....
if ive missed anyone      to you all.
lo


----------



## fluffy jumper

Work has been so busy i haven't had time to get on and i now have two days of back to back meetings so won't be able to visit you all tomorow or Thurs either  

Just wanted to wish Driver luck for stimms.

Anne.  I am going to northern Cyprus near famagusta from 26 May - 3 June.

Shortie, so sorry to hear about scotties grandad.

Just chucked DH off the X box for BMS so I had better not keep him waiting.  Had scan yesteday eve and i have one follie on the opposite ovary to last month.  consult thiks maybe one ovary is better so will see if we get two on the other one again next month then will know to give me gonal f as well as the tamoxifen tabs on the poorer ovary.  I hope my one follie has an egg in it.  Lining was good.
Oh, and I got my C test back and thankfully it is negative.


----------



## AoC

calypso-sky said:


> anne can you make me a dress ive got a 40th party at a castle in september sword and sorcery 16th century and i have to dress up.. now the only black people i can think of in those times were probably in the caribbean cutting sugar cane ,, so what can i go as im stuck will look out of place  maybe a pirate me thinks


Calypso, go as whatever you want! If there weren't black people in your chosen costume, then that's history's loss - and anyway it's sword and sorcery, not historical re-enactment!

Pirate queen (by fire and sword you've built up your empire, run from your Tortuga-style island port, and having become the most pwoerful doyenne of pirates, why wouldn't you wear the rich silks and satins your ships plunder?); exotic sorceress or magus; legendary astologer and doctor of physic, whose wisdom and mysterious powers are coveted by the most powerful of Europe's courts.... let your imagination run wild! 

Good luck, Tracey!


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Waiting for gas boiler man to arrive this morning, so using my time usefully on FF til he arrives!

Tracey - have you managed to fool DH that this is 'ordinary sex' not BMS?  

Anna - glad you enjoyed Dublin, apart from the fascinating discussion on birth weight.  Why do some women think that this is an interesting topic of conversation?

Shortie - so sorry you are feel so down, but it is entirely understandable.  It will pass, but not sure whether that will feel like much comfort right now.

Heaps and AOC - I am with you on the tired bit.  The days just seem to grind by for me at the moment - no highs or lows, just a monotone dragging feeling.

Driver - HUGE buckets of luck for stimms.  What dose you on?

Jo - My DH is useless on the healthy front too.  I share your feeling of frustration that after months of depriving myself of various things, he still drinks and smokes every night.  I know that nagging doesn't work, so don't really know what to do. Not helped that his motility was 98% in his last sample.  How did that happen!!!  So now, he is feeling it is absolutely OK to smoke and drink.  If you find a solution, let me know!

LV - it must have been awful for you with your cat.  It is such a worry when they go off wandering.  I always worry that a fox will get mine.  Do foxes get cats?

Hello and hugs to everyone else.

AFM - plodding on.  Have had a flurry of texts from friends worried about me because of latest pregnancy announcement plus email from pregnant friend that made me cry.  Nice to know they all care but doesn't stop me feeling this is all so incredible unfair and lonely.  Anyway, don't need to tell you all that, you all know those feelings too well.

Louise xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

MASSIVE hugs and love to AOC, Shorts,Mag Heaps n Louise     
Wishing you brighter and happier days soon. 

Anna- glad you had lovely time in Dublin  

Tracey- lets hope this is the golden follie hun  

love to All
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

i am a lurker and am wondering if any of you ladies have used dhea and what the doseage of it was, i would like too try as have  a low amh 3.7 and after flare protocol had a bfn last mth, any advice would be very much appreciated 

thanks all

donn1


----------



## LV.

Afternoon all!

Anne - hello doll. How are you diddling? Did the salesman turn out ok in the end? Fingers x'd AF is arriving as she needs to this time

Shorty - how are you feeling today poppet? You're allowed to feel blue, it's good to get all of that stuff out of your system and only natural. It needs to come out so you can build your strength up again  

Louise - your friends sound lovely, nice that they are thinking of you and being sensitive. 

Sausage - when are we going to have the grand unveiling of the dress?! We NEED pics missus. Hope you are feeling brighter today  

Calypso - Seems Anna has got it all sorted for you there! Pirate sounds fun, and  you must have a parrot! I love a good dress up, hope you have fun

Driver - Wow, off you go!!!! It seems to have come round so quickly. So exciting. Hope your first jab went without a hitch   

Heaps - Hope your head it a little clearer today, someone sitting on your head sounds quite uncomfortable, tell them to get their own blinking seat! How was the house?

Purple - hello honey, hope you and bump are still doing well xx

Mags - I hope you are getting lots of TLC   

Anna - I said I was going to phoen and then I haven't - sorry! Been all over the place. Will try and give you a bell a bit later if that's ok? Glad Ireland was a ball

Popsi - hope the cooker is ok this time!

Tracey - Wow, is it that time of the moth already? It's scary how quickly it goes. Hope this month's BMS was more successful than last months and here's     glad your hidden C was negative

I've been manic doing wedding stuff all morning, it's less than 5 weeks away - eeek! I'm flying to Sharm tomorrow with my besser mate for our last girlie holiday as single lasses. It's the end of an era! Very excited and can't wait to get by that pool with a large cocktail in my hand. (Oooo the phone rang and that was nearly "large c0ck in my hand" he he!) 

Love to all

LadyV xxx


----------



## Little Me

LV-      , look at you with your large C OCK in your hand   
I'm ok ta love, sales man accepted and starts on Tuesday  
have a lovely co ck........... tail filled holiday hun    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Doni1- not an expert on DHEA really , I took it last year for a few weeks. I took 75mg a day in 3 x 25mg tablets


----------



## AoC

Mad panic as Husband suddenly realises we've got tickets for Dara O'Briain tonight... LOL!  I rushed home to collect them and feed the cats.

LV, I'll unveil the dress when it's finished!!!  I was going to finish it tonight and photograph it tomorrow, but it looks like both finishing and pics will be tomorrow now!  

Sorry, Donn, I haven't taken and know nothing about DHEA.    There are others who are more clued in though - I'm sure they'll be a long in a sec.

 to all.

Ooooh, nearly forgot!  Had my hair cut today.  Went for a trim, had a re-style.  And you need to understand that's my first true re-style in.... um.... 22 years?

Yuh-huh.  I am a woman of fixed ideas in my hair no longer.... gmao

Long in back, with layers for bounce and mobility, a nice, choppy cut (or so she told me!).  I like.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi girls,
Thanks for the replies re. Lister and smoking etc. Because this free go is part of The Lister's campaign against the postcode lottery for NHS IVF funding, I had to meet the criteria that the Infertility Network UK have devised and which they hope will be applied consistently across the country - and that included non-smoking and BMI of less than 29. So a bit different to The Lister's usual criteria possibly. Anyway, DP is encouraged that no one else has been 'tested' re the smoking.  

I took him out to his favourite pub last night, put a pint in front of him, and calmly told him that if his drinking and smoking cause any delays in this IVF cycle I will personally rip his balls off. I think we understand each other now.  

Louise - sounds like you're in exactly the same situation. My DP was told by the gP that his last semen analysis was 'exceptionally good.' I felt like screaming, "for god's sake, don't tell him that!" He's been very smug about what he refers to as his "super sperm" now, so whatever I say won't make a lot of difference. It's just not fair is it?  

Shorty - hope you are feeling a little better today.  

Tracey - great news about the -ve C test - one less thing to worry about.

Donn - I'm on 75mg a day of ultra-micronised DHEA and have been for 3 months now. Be careful if you are prone to depression though, as it can aggravate. It's supposed to be at it's peak of effectiveness after 4 months of use. Sorry, I can't say if it's worked for me yet or not - I'm going to start an IVF cycle in the next month though so will know then.

Hi everyone else. xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

Jo and Louise - Tell your men from me that super sprem won't keep them alive to see their children become adults or help them run around after adorable toddlers that will turn into sporting youngsters. It isn't about now but how long they want to be around. That reasoning works a treat for my dh who doesn't like to miss out on anything.

Not much energy atm and grumpy so not much from me.

Malini xx


----------



## LV.

Afternoon lovelies,

Pix isn't posting at the mo but sends her love and given the ok to pass on her news - she tested + for hidden C poor lamblet. There seems to be a lot of positives for this test about don't you think girls? I'm on the immunes threads now and there seems to be quite a few coming back + over there too. I might dig out some research papers and post on the research thread when I get a minute. 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, Anna of C - do tell me if he mentions the Salisbury Journal, won't you?

He tweeted about us this week, taking the michael out of a particularly feeble story we ran, headlined 'Dog injures nose'.

I'm a bit concerned at all these people testing positive for hidden C. After all, statistically if all these people really did have it, most of the world would be infected. Just a thought. And why would that be the case when most people test negative using the conventional test? I'm really peturbed by it.


----------



## LV.

I'm with ya Miranda. I felt like that about immunes testing in general - how come everyone seemed to come back with an issue, surely these tests had to be wrong as we couldn't ALL have issues. Dr Sher in LV presently doesn't give any credit to hidden C and believes if you have it it should test positive in the normal test (as it's DNA) but I think there is evidence to suggest the normal test can be unreliable. I have given a lot of thought to this whilst waiting for my tests results to come back and more since these positives keep coming in and am torn but think that as Chlamydia is known to cause infertility, and on a site where all of us are posting  because we have problems getting pregnant then is it such a surprise for there to be a high percentage of ladies testing positive? Are we representative of the general public at large in this area? If you've not got any issues getting up the duff then you probably wouldn't have even heard of FF. That said, the science and doctors (yet again) are conflicting.

On the flip, I do think it's strange though that you can test negative on a blood test but come up positive with menstrual blood and would like to do some further reading. All that aside,  I just hope that after a course these anti b's we get some juicy BFPs - the proof will be in the pudding me thinks. 

Lots of love
LadyV xx


----------



## Miranda7

I'm thinking they really need to test people who have had babies for hidden C. Then you can rule it out I think. But surely, they must have done this? God, I dunno.

xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

thanks anna whoop whoop im so excited now featherstone castle here i come yeahh..
by the way what is hidden C ? see it appearing alot dunno what it is ..
AFM going to hospital to discuss letrozole etc tomorrow.. i bet he will say it won't work for me the swine  ...
catch up soon just sneaked away from my other multitude of never ending task .. deep purposeful breaths... will come back on to check up on you lovelies later...
.... xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

evening all, just a quickie   

Calypso , good luck for tomorrow  

Mira- Hi love  

Thanks for Pix news LV, I texted her the other day and she told of the [email protected] C..
      to our gorgeous Pix

LV- Have a LARGE one for me hun    
serously have a fab time, it's 30 degrees out there at the mo          

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just a quick pop in to say hi       and        to you all


----------



## LV.

Thanks Anne love, can't wait - one more sleep!

Calypso - the hidden C we are referring to is something pretty new around these parts.  Those having immune tx done in Athens have been enlightened that there is a test for "Hidden Chlamydia". Supposedly hidden cos you can test negative for C through the normal means but these Greek docs think if C is left undetected for a while it can move and travel up into your tubes and remain there and then you can test positive for C through your menstrual blood. This has recently been offered by Dr Gorgy who sees a lot of UK ladies for immune issues. Quite a few ladies have had the test recently and the number of gals testing positive is quite high. Like a lot of fertility stuff the docs are divided and it seems quite controversial. For those testing + it's recommended they have to have a month long course of whopping antibiotics (along with their partners). I think SoBroody is the first of our gang to finish the anti b's so we are fingers crossed and baited breath to see if it has cut the mustard. Good luck for your appt lovely

xx


----------



## Spuds

YAAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!

SPUDS IS BACK !!!!                   

Have missed you all so very very very much - been doing my head in not having tinternet for so long ARGHHHHHHHH !!!!!

Havnt a hope in hell of catching up completely but will do my best xxxxxxxxxxx

Girls - thank you so very very very much for your messages on ******** and birthday wishes xxx you have kept me going through some really tough times and I'm so grateful  - turning 40 on top of feeling blue - or maybe thats the catalyst - has really hit hard and Im trying my best but being in a new place makes you feel vulnerable when it comes to treatment - especially when you are bl**dy demanding like me and need to be wrapped in cotton wool  

Hope you are all doing well - you are never far from my thoughts

Loads and Loads and Loads of Love
SPUDS 
XXXXXX


----------



## Songbird80

Hi Ladies,

My fellow POF-er and gorgeous friend Ally (Ally1973) told me to come and seek you guys out for some advice 

So i'm on day 3 of sniffing for my first IVF cycle at the Lister.  Have been told the chances of success are seriously low but just feel I need to give it one go with my own eggs before going down the DE route next year.  So - i'm sniffing for 7 days and then start 225 Fostimon and 225 Meronial Monday next week.  They have put my first scan/bloods in on Day 7 of stimming and i'm just a bit worried that this is quite late?  Having POF means I have really low Oestrogen so I just feel like they need to start scanning a bit earlier than Day 7 - does anyone have any thoughts on this?  

Songbird xx


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Songbird  

They are really accommodating at the Lister - can I suggest if you are worried you ask them to scan you sooner - the best/nicest sonographer I had there was Ali and I am sure she would understand - give em a ring in the morning and ask to speak to her perhaps ? Best of Luck - you are in good hands xxxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks Spuds (love your name BTW!)

Alison is on holiday next week so i've got Jaliah (name?) instead.. I think i'll do that, no point in worrying about it is there.

xx


----------



## shortie66

Welcome back spuds     

Hello songbird, welcome hunny    

Off to bed ladies see if i can get a good nights sleep for a change.

Have decided to do immunes testing before going for frosties.  Making an appointment tomoz to see dr gorgy week after next hopefully.

Nite nite all


----------



## Spuds

No point at all love xxxx give em a ring and I'm sure they will accommodate - bet Ali is off watching the cricket  

I think I may have had Jaliah once too - certainly no bad reports there so dont worry & chilax tonight  lets us know how you get on - these girls are amazing btw xxxxx

Spuds 
xx

Ahhhh Shortie !!! Wehay !!!! xxxx bu&&er n pants have missed u tonight - sent pm and hope catch up soon love xxxx


----------



## LV.

Laura - I hope you're ok, you've been quiet of late. Just been looking of pics of the gorgeous chiplets. Impossibly cute. I'll have one when you're ready to palm one off! 

Hi Spuds! lovely to have you back xxx

xxx


----------



## LV.

Sorry Songbird, completely missed your post there for a min. As spuds said - give the Lister a tinkle and ask to be seen, I doubt they will turn you away. Welcome btw

We loooove you Ally! 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Just a quick hello to everyone

Re the hidden C...just remember that we are sadly a small proportion of the population as most ladies do not struggle to to get pg. If you suffer from IF you have a higher chance of testing for these things unfortunately

X


----------



## beachgirl

Heaps what fabulous news...that will be such a fantastic project, you'll certainly be occupied


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - That is fandabulous news, so pleased you got the house  (Beachie wasn't at bingo on the win night ) First stim scan tomorrow at 8 (I think it's a bit early as will have only done 3 injections but due to Bank holiday can't go again until Tuesday) Not booked owt yet. 

Beachie - Hope you have a big win this Friday, sorry I can't be there

Mal - 

Tracey - Hope the BMS was fun this time 

Laura - Where ar't though 

Songbird - Hello there 



Jo Macmillan said:


> and calmly told him that if his drinking and smoking cause any delays in this IVF cycle I will personally rip his balls off.


 nice turn of phrase, love it  

LV - Only about a month to your wedding, how exciting, hope evrything has gone to plana nd you are feeling nice and calm and prepared, can't wait for photos.  Hope your flight to Sharm is on time and you have a fab girly time 

AOC - How was Dara?


----------



## Songbird80

Thanks LV and Spuds!

And yep you got it - Alison is going away to watch the cricket!! Bless her, she and DH were talking about during my scan whilst I kept trying to divert them back to the case in hand - ME and my dodgy ovaries!!! 

Thanks for the welcome.. I'm posting on Low AMH/High FSH board, and the Lister and now this one too so sorry if I get in a pickle and repeat myself / and forget names etc! 

And big thanks to angel Ally for the intro xxxx


----------



## popsi

morning all.. sorry no personals, just wanted to pop in and give out     and     to everyone that needs them, sorry i rubbish keeping up but do carry all you special ladies in my heart xx

shortie.. great news you have a plan darling, its always good to have a plan xxx

well electric cooker arrived yesterday, getting wired in today so just have to see if all ok and then get used to it now xxx


----------



## AoC

I have a lot of reservations about any screening tests that are recommended by a handful of docs against the prevailing wisdom.  It's only very rarely that these are the trailblazers for new understanding of things.  But what do I know?  If there's good research to support a doc's theory, that's great.

Dara was hilarious!  We had a lovely time.  You know sometimes you'll go to see a comedian and they're funny, clever, but maybe not someone you'd like to hang out with?  Dara was one of those lovely ones where you leave aching from laughing, but also with the feeling that he's a rather nice bloke to have around.  

It reminded me of the Tony Robinson night though, when he bombed.  He was putting up pictures of idiots through history, poking fun at them, and ended up with a picture of Prince Charles.  The audience went deathly quiet and a bunch walked out - he should have done his research: Prince Chaz is very well-regarded in Cumbria, personally funding local charities, holidaying and fellwalking here as a normal bod, and turning out for little things like the opening of tiny village halls.  He's thought of as rather a local lad, who puts his money where his mouth is.  Bad mistake on Tony's part....

Unfortunately I started with a sore throat in the afternoon and now I feel like a sick puppy.    I was always worried when I started the dress about what would happen if I couldn't actually take part in the Georgian Fair in the end, if I was sick, or something happened.  I said this to Husband, and he just snorted.  "You've not need to worry," he said, "you'll drag yourself there and have fun even if you're on your death bed."

He has a point.          Ain't nobody keeping me from showing off my Georgian dress.  And my Georgian cleavage....  

Anyway.  I'm rambling.


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - We need a new profile pic, we want to see your new hair-do  , glad the comedy was good.


----------



## Malini

I like your musings AOC and I don't like much at the moment. Hope it is a 24 hour bug.


----------



## Malini

Not so fast Ms Driver. How are you? Stims ok?


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - Going fine thanks, not even a bruise yet (though I'm only 2 days in and we are doing them in one injection rather than 2 this time  ), the joke below is one I have kept in my inbox for about a year as it always makes me giggle, I hope I can bring a small smile to you today with it  

The other night I was invited out for a night with the "girls."
I told myhusband that I would be home by midnight, "I promise!"
Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easily.
Around 3a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home.
Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed 3 times.
Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times.
I was really proud of myself  for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him.
(Even when totally smashed... 3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals = 12 cuckoos MIDNIGHT!)
The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him  "MIDNIGHT"... he didn't seem peed off in the least.
Whew, I got away with that one!  
Then he said "We need a new cuckoo clock."
When I asked him why, he said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said "oh ****."
Cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted.

Hotel and flights booked


----------



## H&amp;P

DRIVER225 said:


> then said "oh poop."


   it didn't say poop when I typed it


----------



## Malini

Haha!
Ta Driver


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal -   are you up North or down S'arth?


----------



## popsi

anneofc... i agree we need a photo now  honey xx hope your feeling better soon xx

driver.. woo hoo your on the road honey, glad your all booked and ready now xxx

mal..    for you honey xxx


----------



## LV.

AoC - your hair sounds smashing, like you just stepped out of a salooooon [hair toss]. Yes piccie please of Sausagio in frock with new barne, thanks very muchly

Driver - Wowsers, day 2, eeeek! How many days of stimms until you go? When's your scan?

Malini - Don't like to hear you're down, I'm sure there's room for an ickle one in my suitcase tonight if you fancy giving it a go?

Popsi - how's the cooker?

DP and I sank rather too much vino last night and I'm actually feeling a tad on the rough side. Was rather silly me thinks. I have a half packed case that's been half packed since 9am, can't seem to fill the other half - oh well, as long as I have my passport and sunglasses I suppose!

xxx


----------



## popsi

lv...cooker looking good lol.. getting wired in this evening so will see how that goes !! .. have a lovely time in sharm honey.. can I fit in the other half of your case i wonder


----------



## purple72

Afternoon ladies,

Big hugs to all that need it   

I'm well and thinking of you all. Little one is kicking up a storm inside at the moment. But it's nice to know (s)he is alright.

LV have a wonderful holiday and Driver wooohooo so nice to be on the treatment rollercoaster, keeping everything crossed for you.

As for Lister scanning ladies, DH & I are firm fans of Liz's she is just lovely, but then we've never been scanned by anyone else  

Again massive hugs to all

Pops good luck with the cooker 

Sausage hunny bet your hair looks wonderful

Mal  

Welcome songbird x

Hey heaps & beach xxx

Sx


----------



## popsi

hiya purps... glad your well honey xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV, as long as you have your credit card you can use a half packed case as an excuse for clothes shopping at the airport

back later girls


----------



## Malini

Have a good trip LV, wld love to hide in your case but can't leave my boyz 

Driver - am in the South but up North all next week!

Tracey - I like your thinking. Hoping this is your rewarded 2ww.

Always more but gotta dash as pupil arriving soon and no lesson planned.

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo all  

Heaps, thats great news about your new house and defo something to take your mind away from all this  crap  

AM- lots of luck for tomorrow love  

LV- happy jolly  

Purps-  

Pops- hi lovely, glad cooker in now  

AOC  sounds like a good one last night,  

Hi Tracey Mal and all   

Well Jason has booked us both into a overnight spa break next Friday for my B'day...I'm soooooo excited.
How lovely is my hubster  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Just a real quickie as work has been manic and trying to get last bits off my desk.

Going away 2moz for 10 days and don't think I'll have access to t'internet   so just wanted to say

Driver I think you may be gone by the time I get back - all the luck in the world girlie - I'll be thinking of you      oh and   at the cuckoo clock

LV have a fab girlie break  

Anne - yes your DH is truly one in a million - enjoy your pampering  

Heaps - fab news on the house - sounds like we'll have projects going at the same time - defo a good distraction  

 to everyone else, I'll be thinking of you all  

Lots of love

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Izz- where you off to chick?
Have a lovely time


----------



## H&amp;P

IzziLu said:


> Going away 2moz for 10 days and don't think I'll have access to t'internet  so just wanted to say


 where ya off to? Not sure if you have told us  but I will blame the drugs for me forgetting? Hope you have a fab time and good luck on catching up on about 30 pages when you get back 

Anne - Jas has a tough task in matching up to the birthday present you got him so good on him for giving it his all. You will have a fab time  Not expecting to see a thing tomorrow as I think it's far too early for a scan but needs must and all that (also maybe they will increase my dose based on it, 375 feels too low to me )

LV - we fly next Friday so 10 days of stims in (I normally take 14 to 16 days to get any to full size) Have a fab time, I agree with the others, half full suitcase so plenty of room to buy clothes at the airport and cheap booze while you are out there to bring home 

Heaps - Tell us more about the house, where is it, how quickly will it go through? I'm excited for you 

Purps - So pleased the little one is "kicking up a storm" must be a fab feeling 

Leola - You out there hun? Hope you are OK and the stupid clinic haven't driven you insane 

Tracey - Are you allowed to give us BMS stories this month? Hope you have the golden eggie this month   

Popsi - R you cooking in your new fangled oven this evening?

Mir, Mag, Swinny, LW, RC, Nix, Beachie, Zuri, LV, Jersey, Calypso, Songbird, Shortie, Anna, AOC, Malini, LJ, Ally, Steph......and there are too many to list and I don't want people to think I have forgotten them but I have to go so  &  to all.


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> I like your musings AOC and I don't like much at the moment. Hope it is a 24 hour bug.


Malini, that is the compliment equivalent of a great big wodge of gooey pavlova with strawberries and whipped cream.  Thank you. I'm going to feel good about that for DAYS.... 

I think it might just be a short, sharp chest cold. Here's hoping. I'm hitting the vit c, thoat lozenges, Beecham's and honey and lemon like there's no tomorrow!

OMG, Driver, that's hilarious! Both your quick-thinking intervention and your hubby's riposte! ROFL!!!!! Lots of  for you.

gmao LV @ salooooon. You'll not get a new hair cut pic, but there will be a Georgian wig pic at some point....  Passport, tickets, credit card and you can conquer the world, sweetheart.

Good luck with your new cooker, Popsi! 

Lovely to hear of your LO kicking, Purps.

Awww, your hubster is LOVELY, Anne! What a great present. I do love a spa moment.... 

Now I've got to trim and hem the underskirt of my dress. Wibble.  I love all parts of sewing EXCEPT when you have to cut the material. So much could go wrong!!!

(I'm still giggling about AM's farting cuckoo clock....)


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just another quick pop in to say hello    Sorry im a bit sh1te at the mo just trying to get my head around all this immunes stuff  

Malini special        for you darling     

Driver good luck hunny         

Izzi yeh where are you off to     
Annaofc hope u feel better in time for the dress unveiling      

Anne thanks for your help today hunny     Please pm me ur address when u have a spare mo      Lucky you a spa break   u'll have to tell me what it was like and i'll try and persuade scottie to take me  

LV have a great time in sharm, sorry i missed ur call last night, we'll play catch up when ur back       

Popsi hope the ovens working now     

Purps good to hear trouble is behaving     

Hello to everyone else       and        to you all.  Must go and get tea towels out of washer and finish cleaning air filters for cafe     oh what an exciting life i lead


----------



## Malini

Shortie, When you're in Ldn to see Gorgy let me know and if I am South I can pick you up from the stn and go along with you if that's helpful. I am conscious that it may be difficult for you and dh to both be away from the cafe. And to me your life is exciting. M xxx


----------



## mag108

So my hidden C has been getting me down a bit. Cant help but want to knock on a few doors and let them have a piece of my my mind, exes, doctors, the lot! Drinking lots to make up for the fact that I will have 25 days of none (have got out of the habit!)

For anyone interested there are some quite good links on research into it all (though makes for very dense reading!) on hidden C. My experience of miscarriage is that it is rarely treated as a 'medical' problem, I for one was made think it was my egg quality, after 3 m/cs with not an investigation in sight! 

It upsets me that I for one and thousands upon thousands of other women out there being told, still, wasn't your time, better luck next time, with little or no investigation. IVF clinics themselves offer very little explanation when perfectly healthy embryos dont result in a pregnancy. Dr Beer and others offer at least some insight into WHY these things happen. 

In my exp the NHS is VERY slow to pick up on 'new' treatments. Reading about this new bowel cancer testing in the media yesterday, the original trials where done in 1994!. And I really dont get how the private clinics charge a fortune and dont eve get us to have hsyteroscopies before! How do they know what is going on inside!

sorry rant over.
NEARLY BH weekend! hurray


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - wow cyprus has come round so quickly! 

Anna - I love Dara! Can't wait to see pics! 

Mag     I felt exactly the same way. 

Shortie - you may want to start posting on the amin gorgy thread if you haven't already....there are some very clever ladies on there...Agate is amazing, she's a scientist who can translate everything into ordinary language. She's heavily pregnant despite lots of bleeding and scares thanks to Mr G. 

Anne - sounds great! How is Jase getting on?

Mal - we must get a date in the diary  

Heaps - congrats on the house! 

Lady V - enjoy Sharm! We go in 3 weeks, can't wait! 

Songbird - welcome  

RC - hope you are ok?

Pix  think of you often  

Pospi - will you ever be able to post pix of your princess, or is that a no no?

Hello to everyone I've missed

Brain is fried, have a throat and sinus infection and its my sister's wedding tomorrow...great! Work is crazy. Can't feel excited, wish I was staying home in bed. Hopefully will feel better tomorrow. 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Driver xxx - sooo funny PMSL 

Girls - not sure what is going on with connection - all looks a bit weird !! will persevere xxx

Big hellos to Sausage Shortie Mailini Heaps RC RH Mag Sobroody LV Izzi Pops Purps and all xxxxx

Spudz
xx


----------



## calypso-sky

good luck LV     hoping for a blessing for you...    
hi popsi donks and shortie..

yeah im feeling better today don't know why...   ^wave
Ladyverte babes thanks for the info im quite clueless on these things if it wasnt for you girls my doc would still be making me take buserlin...

where are you rural chick?

AFM- doc was extra happy today.
felt uber bad for a  poor lady that was attached to a drip and being pushed by the porter to the emergency ward ,, puffing away i felt sorry for her...
he told me with zeal that starting menopur on my AF for five days then switching to an antagonist ? after that would be the best case scenario two weeks ago he said i had no chance...
i want to give a big shout out as if it wasnt for your information etc i would be feeling quite stressed out.
So awaiting mrs flo to show her ugly face (sorry TMI , don't even know what that means but it has been referenced with gross stuff   ) when she comes im good to go again phewwww..

Anna going as a pirate and then changing seen some outfits i could buy online re castle etc... going as a nun for a 30th on sat just as wel.
Welcome songbird and RC
sending kisses to malinin heaps mag sobroody , puprs and izzilu     and the rest of the gang big up and kisses mwua mwua


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Calypso-sky - glad you have got more treatment sorted out and are feeling more positive.

Anna - enjoy your sister's wedding today - you have got lovely sunchine, so hop that clears your sinus infection away

Mag - you are right about the NHS.  I continue to rely on you girls for much of my info.  I hadn't even heard of hidden C til I joined you all

Shortie - the immunes stuff is like a foreign language to me too. Getting pregnant seems like a huge enough hurdle with out extra to get your head round.  But like the girls say, there are plenty of immunes experts out there on FF.

Izzi - have a fab holiday - anywhere nice?  

Purps - so glad the little one is making his/her presence felt!  Your bump must be coming along nicely now.  Do we get to see any bump pictures on **?

LV - happy holidays!

Driver - are you all sorted with flights and hotel now?  Sending out positive follie growing vibes for you.

AOC - are you feeling better?  When is the Georgian Fair?  You simply have to go, given all the effort you have put in.

AFM - very much symptom free on this 2ww.  Tiny bit of cramping yesterday and that's it. Have been really busy with new job, so lots to take my mind off it.  DH is away at the moment, so having some 'me time' with the cat.  Nice.  Next gestone injection tonight.  Bit worried as have had no bruising, no pain, non bumps, nothing.  Where did all you girls inject?  Worried I am doing it in the wrong place!

Have a lovely Friday all

Louise xx


----------



## AoC

Let me share a moment of my life: I'm sitting here, unwashed and unbrushed, in a fluffy robe, trying to decide what to do first in my day. Do I make the rice salad for the Sat eve buffet for 110 morris dancers, or do I finish dressing my white Georgian wig for the dance tonight?

My life is.... odd.

    

And both Annas are sick with sore throats! Someone doesn't like Annas today!    for you, SB. 

The Georgian Fair is tomorrow, but it all kicks off tonight with a theatre presentation called 'Portrait of a Lady' by these folks, http://www.historywardrobe.com/portraitofalady.html, followed by a Georgian country dance/ceilidh! So I'll be starting to dress at about 4pm this afternoon.... my coach (friend in her Volvo!) arrives at 6.15pm.... ggg

Then tomorrow it's the Fair itself, which is combined with our morris side's Day of Dance, with lots of other morris and clog dancing sides coming to participate. Thus the buffet for 110. So tomorrow is lots of dancing (and coughing, probably), then a lightning change to join the costume parade.

*cough cough*

I am GOING to DIE.....   

Would you like me to leave my dress to you in my will, Calypso?   

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

BTW, the last Georgian Fair, they had THIS presentation - http://www.historywardrobe.com/undressingmrdarcy.html

I still can't believe I missed it.....

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Malini

Oh AOC hope the meds and adrenalin kick in and carry you through your amazing event. I think your life is full of imagination and according to Anne of Green Gables (my hero) that's the only way a life should be. 

Louise - Good luck with this 2ww. I inj gestone in my muffin top but just below the chub as it has to be muscle. I don't find it painful until after a few weeks when the internal bruising builds up. There are some videos on youtube showing how it's done


----------



## Züri

Hi all - it's been very quiet on here

Sorry a bit rubbish on personals today

LV enjoy your hols

the 2 Anna's sorry you are both feeling crappy

Malini I have seen pics of you on ** - muffin top? hardly  hope you are well  

Mags  

Spuds welcome back - can't wait to hear if you told your family about what we discussed 

Driver - can't believe it's all happening, that seems to have crept up fast! wishing you lots of luck xx

Anne enjoy your spa day - sounds lovely

Shorts  

Purps glad you can feel bubs kicking - must make it all feel so real now? xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Anna(s) -   for your sore throats  

AFM I ickle golden follie 8mm  so will see what they say, just hope it don't grow too quickly or my flights might get messed up......


Gotta dash conference call a calling.....


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

AnnaSB- Jase is still contracting hun so we're just taking each month that he gets extended as a blessing  
Hope the weeding gors well today and you feel better  

AOC- And I hoep you feel better too love, enjoy the fair    

AM- good news on the golden one hun  

Hi Z  

Morning Mal  

Can't remeber anything else WTF?    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> Hope the weeding


weeding what weeding  

Anne -


----------



## Little Me

AM- My brain is a bit crap today


----------



## popsi

morning girls xx

aofc.. hope you have a fab time all looks amazing, hope you feel well enough to enjoy it xxx

anne.. morning little one, how are you honey xxx not long now xx

driver.. woo hoo you only need one honey and i am sure its a golden one xxx

malini.. you have NO muffin top honey your so slim xxx

zuri.. how are you honey xx

arghh forgotten now.. have to dash have social worker visit in a bit so need to tidy up etc  .. dont know why but its habit lol !! xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops, I'm good ta babes, hows Princess?


----------



## popsi

anne.. she is good thanks, except having a morning of tantrums LOL.. dont want nappy changed, dont wanna get dressed, dont want to sit in high chair     prima donna !! LOL.. mummy won though lol ! she is now singing at the TV !! xxxx


----------



## laurab

Hi Girls,

Sorry I ave a confession, Ive not been reading.   I couldnt get on for a few days and then as so far behind didnt want to post incase missed someting.

Forgive me... Anyone any one cycling at mo.... anyone able to give me a summary??


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura  

Erm....I'll have a go.  

driver- Scan today and has 1 8mm follie  

Louises is on 2ww  

Calypsosky- Waiting for AF then cycles  

Pix tested + for C    

LV- On hen weekend in Egypt  

Oh buggar, I can't remember any more  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - I am amazed you ever manage to get on here at all, we were talking about how much of a wonderwoman you were at the weekend at our lunch.   , don't worry about missing things there are enough of us here to offer support when there are those in need.   

Tracey & Louise on their 2WW's    
Zuri had a lovely scan  
both Anna's have sore throats  
AOC - Is dancing and partying all weekend, in her handmade dress  
Anna(SB) has sisters wedding tomorrow
LV has gone on a girly weekend away to Sharm
Izzi has gone on hols but don't know where  
and Me me I'm cycling  , don't know why I'm smiling think I have my head in the sand or something   

there's so much more, someone help me   oooh Anne you beat me


----------



## Little Me

[email protected], see, mine was sh!t    , I forgot loads


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> [email protected], see, mine was sh!t   , I forgot loads


but I forgot stuff you had remembered so between us we might have got most of it, but I still think I am missing something big 

Quite a few ladies needing these (you know who you are )


----------



## Little Me

AM, booked accomodation yet?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna - yep all booked, we almost veered back to oscars at the last minute (that's where we wanted to stay in the new rooms) then saw a post on Tripadvisor saying the building work was still really bad and not to go there until June. We are staying at http://www.rockshotel.com/index.php?id=159, it was £200 each more expensive than Pia Bella but reviews for the food at Pia Bella were not good and we thought if we ended up eating out lots because of that we could end up spending more than that in 14 nights....so we have bitten the bullet and gone 5*  (hope they aren't too posh as I don't do dressed up ) Plus there is a nice little sofa in the room and wireless internet access in the room so I can stay in touch with you all, while DH is in the gym training for his 10K.  can't remember if I gave you the link to this website we found quite good package deals on :- http://www.greenislandholidays.com/


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Driver,  Yay for your golden follie, steady on follie, nicely does it     When do you fly out there? 375 does sound low but I was on that for my one follie and it overcooked and shrivelled up when they upped my dose to 450  

Annasausage, stock up on the cold and flu relief tablets and have a great time tomorrow   

Zuri, hope you're feeling back to good health now  

Laura, how are your trio doing?

Jo, we didn't have any smoking tests done before we cycled at the Lister. Well done for sorting DP out  

Louise, sticky vibes   I injected in the seat of my  , I alternated between left and right side and always tapped around on my cheeks beforehand to find an area less dense with nerve cells. A couple of times I got a bad site and it was agony, had to lay on frozen peas for hours on end to numb the pain but I injected right up to 12 weeks so a couple of bad hits wasn't too bad.   

Malini, how are the plans going for your house project? When will you have to move out for the building work?  

AnnaSB, enjoy your sister's wedding today  

Mags, I'm sorry to hear you have also tested positive for hidden chlamydia,  but as the others say, it's good they got it now before you cycled again.    It's interesting the debate that has started on here about it. We are a specialist subset on this thread so not representative of the general stats regarding the incidence of hidden C but as Mir says, how many of those who do get pg are also carriers of the infection? I think it could be related to how long one has been infected with the bacterium though, the longer it goes untreated, the more damage and scaring. I guess it would do and thus cause more problems if it is not treated. I'm amazed that fertility clinics don't test for it routinely over here though. 

Heaps, great news on the house, tell us more!  

Anne, a spa break sounds wonderful and just what you need   

RC, how's school going? When do you stop work?  

Shortie, sending you big hugs and hope you're ok lovely. A little something is in the post to cheer you up  

Hello to everyone else  

All is well here, we got 7 eggs from our 6 young chickens yesterday, I didn't think it possible to lay more than one in 24 hours   

LW xxx


----------



## Little Me

AM- the Rocks hotel looked lovely yes 
We're stll looking at an apartment I think.


Hi LW


----------



## laurab

Driver ohhhhh exciting.  This is exactly the time of year I cycled, my babies were actually made on the 5th May! Amazing.  

Anne - Not long for you.

the Annas - Ive had an on and off sore throat too.  

Lousie and Tracey -   

LV - Have fun!

LW - Ohhh well done chickens! How are you my lovely.. hows house? Bump?

Pix - Oh bum. Still good to know and easy to sort out.   hope you had a good birthday.

As for me, handed in my last coursework for my photography course last night. Still ave few weeks to go but teacher said up to me if I attend as he has enough stuff from me to pass me. Im finding it hard to get there for 6 as work has hotted up and often Im stil at work til 6 and takes hour to get there.


----------



## Little Me

Laura- good on the photography   , what's your day job then?
x


----------



## laurab

Im a social worker Anne.


----------



## Züri

Laura how on earth do you manage to work, do a photography course, come on FF and look after 3 chips! you really are supermum! i am astounded!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

I suspect I need to join this board, I had amh test results today which show I have low fertility 2.1.

I am being treated overseas and waiting to hear from consultant but am wondering what this means. I know that you can sometimes be refused ivf due to low fertility - do I fall into that category, also does it mean that I will have to use donor eggs.

Am shell shocked and about to head to a lecture at college where my professor who knows I am having fertility treatment is about to tell the class that she is pregnant! Joy oh joy. Usually am very positive but I think my positivity as gone on a break.

Any help is so appreciated.

Fraggles x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Fraggles , welcome  
Sorry you're having a rough time   It's horrible getting news like this whilst at work
Did the clinic say which scale your AMH is? there are 2 , ngl and Pmol
There is a lady on here that had her little lad with AMH of 0.69 so don't give up.
Sadly (as I am VERY aware   ) the older we get, the older our little eggies get hence poor quantity and more importantly poor quality so our road to become a mum is a bit more tricky.  
I would chat with your consultant and see what he says initially and then from there you will have a clearer picture.
Don't panic  

Anne
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles - welcome but sorry you feel you need to join the PR ladies. Anne is right in asking what scale your result was on as this makes a huge difference? As for being refused treatment based on this, in the UK this happens a lot with the overseas clinics they seem to be a bit more open to trying things. Think from your signature you are at Serum? I think they do tandem at serum which could be an option for you if your are Ok about going onto DE at some point in the future? There are ladies on here with LO's with very low AMH's but unfortunately it is a more difficult road to travel and many ladies do fail after many attempts with OE and move onto DE (or adoption) to get their longed for family. Hope you get a good response from your consultant.


----------



## laurab

Fraggle - My AMH was 2 on the abroad scale which is 0.6 on the english scale, and I have 3 babies!!  Im a bit of an abroad treatment fan... where are you cycling? Until youve cycled you really wont know what you will resond like a lady other day had an amh of 24 or something and dint respond. They are just numbers.  

Zuri - I amy do all those things but you aint seen the state of my house... or my hair!


----------



## Little Me

laura- I'm sure you're looking hot love


----------



## Little Me

...ps, when you coming to Nottingham?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

My amh is 2.41 - I was tested in the UK and the scale interpretation on the results say beside it low fertility. I was initially treated at Serum and my next round was at Reprofit in Brno Czech Republic, both good clinics.

F x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Just a quick one as still gotta cash up    

Welcome fraggles   we will have to stop meeting like this people will talk     

Still not 100% decided about going for immunes testing   going to do some thinking over the weekend on it  

Thank god its bank holiday monday and i got an extra lie in


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies   

I wish I could keep up during the week, but I can't - hence the mammoth posts when I do them.  

Driver         for that follie - you only need the one.        at the cuckoo clock.

Tracey and Louise          for your 2ww - you must both be about half way through now.  

Siobhan - hope you are OK. Have you had another scan recently?  

Laura - you are a supermum, no doubt about it.  

Anne - hope you're feeling a bit happier and looking forward to your spa break.  

Fraggles - welcome, these ladies are fab. Were you at Reprofit? I thought you were!!  

Zuri - is it beginning to sink in yet?  

LW - Next scan is at 32 weeks. I hope to finish on 2nd July at 39 + 2      

Popsi - your little princess sounds like a strong willed young lady!! Hope the new oven is all OK.  

Malini - what Muffin Top       You are a gorgeously sexy looking lady and definitely don't have muffin top - and if you think you do, they must be Weight Watchers muffins.  

AOC - hope you have a lovely weekend and that your sore throat gets better - can't wait to see the piccies. BTW, you are not allowed to die.  

Calypso - I'm here.   Great that you have a new protocol and that you can distract yourself with your parties and dressing up - from pirate to nun, eh - there's a story there somewhere, I'm sure.  

Spuds - so lovely to have you back and look forward to having a good old natter next week.  

AnnaSB - I'm fine thanks, lovely. Sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly. I really hope your throat gets a bit better for the wedding tomorrow - can you anaesthetise it with lots of alcohol.  

Mag - I hope that the anti-bs sort the hidden C for you so that you can move forward - if nothing else, I hope it now explains why you have been through what you have, and hopefully next time will be the one now.   

Shortie - hope every day gets a bit brighter and well done on getting to see Dr G so quickly - I'm sure he'll be able to sort you out (so to speak!!).   

Izzi - this is probably too late, but hope you have a lovely time.  

Purps - glad your LO is kicking in the nicest possible way.  

LV - have a lovely time in Egypt.  

Songbird - welcome. I would ask for an earlier scan if I were you. We weren't scanned til day 7 when we were at the Lister and I think things were too far gone by then for them to do anything else, and we ended up wasting over £1500 on drugs before my cycle was finally cancelled.   

Heaps - how are you doing? I missed my rocks lesson on Wednesday as I wasn't in school (shame )  Fab news about the house and     at the Kevin comment - just don't do the rest which is run out of money and take far longer than expected.-  

Mir and Beachy - you both OK?  Does Dara live near Salisbury then, or was he just passing through?  

Jo - do you know who you're seeing at the Lister? It might be worth asking your DH is he could perhaps not smoke for the week leading up to the consult, just in case they have a way of testing?  

Donn1 - welcome. I took 75mg of DHEA for just under three months, but some ladies just take 50mg.  

Frindabelle - welcome, and congrats on getting 9 eggs, which is definitely not a poor response - most of us on here pray for 3 tops. The short protocol is usually for those with high FSH so that the ovaries don't get too shut down due to down regging. Is DH's sperm OK? Just wondered if that might have affected the embies, rather than your eggies?  

Donkey - hope you're OK.  

Noush - I am needle phobic but managed acupuncture no problems.  

Wishy - hope all is well with you and your twinnies  

Veda - thanks again for the helpful info on pp - much appreciated.  

Nix, Pix and Ally - just incase you're lurking       

We had a bit of a scare on Wednesday as Chip had been very quiet for 24 hours so I ended up in hospital having a CTG scan - fortunately everything was OK.   This was the same day that a couple from our antenatal class was having a c-section, so I got to cuddle a 3 hour old baby - I        all over the poor little thing.     

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend.

Love and          to everyone.

 sy  sy


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Rural Chick

Are you at reprofit too or where are you being treated.

It's great to meet you all but without being ungracious it's one club I really hoped I wouldn't belong to a bit like the IF club too but know what a great bunch of people are in both!!

Look forward to getting to know you all better.

F x


----------



## shortie66

Fraggles it was me at reprofit same time as you hunny, but we never got to meet   Have you decided when ur next going back hunny    No decisions when im going back for my ice babies yet, i cant even decide what to have for me tea at the mo    

**** y glad chip is ok       and please dont be    about crying over a newborn, i do it all the time


----------



## Fraggles

Shortie of course! I remember now but my brain is mush. I was meant to be having medicated iui in three weeks but after amh results figure that might now be a non starter. Waiting for Stepan to reply to my email and hoping he isn't AWOL.

My professor at college announced she was pregnant today. I am very happy for her but after today's results when I first found out had tears rolling down my face - first time I have cried on this journey.

F x


----------



## shortie66

Fraggles you should have poked her in the eye (accidently of course)   anyway hun amh is just another poxy number like fsh for us poor sods to worry about    Dont give up hunny


----------



## Rural Chick

Fraggles - I'm a Jinny girl - I was just lurking on the Reprofit thread to see how our Shortie was getting on. Hope you don't have too many more      on your journey.


----------



## shortie66

Fraggles u will be ok on here hunny, these girls are the best in the world


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Well when I was crying about my amh results I had a couple of friends comforting me - lucky me - I now know the answer to all our IF problems - are you ready for it - well apparently their friends who were having IF got pregnant as soon as they bought a couple of puppies - I was very remiss and forgot to ask whether their friends were pregnant with puppies then and how did their OH's feel about that.

F x


----------



## shortie66

Fraggles, i have had the following said to me by various "friends"

1)  I had a friend blah blah blah who went on holiday and it just happened      what she got pregnant with blocked tubes and no ovulation did she cos thats what i've got u stupid cow    

2) When friends child is being a brat "Ooooo are you sure you want kids hahahahha" I replied not if theyre gonna turn out like her  

3) Kids ARNT everything u know. Always said by people who have children and never had any problems getting pregnant    

4) ANd the worst     One of my friends saying oh do you remember so and so from years ago    Yes i said "oh well shes pregnant and doesnt want it and she doesnt know what to do! I just looked at her and said what was the foooking point of telling me that    

SOmetimes im ashamed to say i feel very let down my my 3d friends.    Particularly recently. one of my so called friends (wont go into details would bore you all to death) has been telling other friends in our group "oh yes she's having more ivf shes going back for the frosties blah blah blah blah blah! I HAVE NOT SEEN THIS FRIEND SINCE THE WEEK BEFORE WE WENT    She has not phoned me, txt me, commented on anything i have put on ********...nothing. But she has gone round telling all our joint friends that pile of crap.  Now luckily i know all this cos one of our joint friends helps us in the cafe on friday and has been talking to the other girls. Well this "friend" txts me day before yesterday, i didnt reply   and then turns up at cafe pretending to be all concerned and trying to hug me. I just stood there arms by side, was very cool with her, luckily my other friend who works on friday was there at the time thankfully. Dont know why im typing all this just trying to make sense of it all i suppose.    I dont need friends like that   i need friends who are there for me good times and bad through it all    

Rant over


----------



## Rural Chick

Shortie


----------



## Han72

Hello! Just a quickie has haven't even read back, just seen your post Shorts and have to say it's some weird form of tourettes. People rack their brains thinking of something to say to you and what pops out is the worst possible thing, eg from my mum who truly means well, "did you see that couple whose baby starved to death while they played Farmville" and "ooh I saw this young girl in town, totally ignoring her little girl desperately jigging from foot to foot next to her saying, "mummy, I need a wee"...  Cheers mum, that's just what I needed to hear right now...

Sloping off to lurkerland again with my narsty flu and AF pains.  Sigh 

Love you all even if I am being a moany cow ...

xxx

PS RC am about to bombard you with questions re tandem cycles, apologies in advance!
xxx


----------



## laurab

Nix - Sorry I had a chuckle at your farmville comment!   that isn't true is it??!!    Hope your ok chickie.   

Shorts  - Sorry also had a wee chuckle at your 'poke her in the eye' comment!     Blimey didnt realise it was that easy to get preg, we are going on our hols in September.. I best stock up on condoms! 

At twins club today one of the mums said to me... 'oh I thought I had it bad' and another piped up 'yes poor Laura i do feel for her'.... I of course just made a joke of it and said I was hoping for quads next time but these 'normals'  well there just odd. Id steer clear of em.  

Curry and rum tonight I think....


----------



## Kittycat104

(Another) quick gestone query:

Malini - did you inject above your (non-existent) muffin top in your front or back?

And:

RC - when you say 'seat' of your   - do you mean right in the middle of the cheek?!!!

Sorry - just want to make sure I get it right.

Back later for personals

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Louise - sorry it wasn't me who advised about jabbing in the ****.


----------



## Little Me

Evening ladies 

**** y- chippinton is a little angel isn't he (she)   I know this cos his mom n dad love him so much he wants to meet them soon and fill their lives with love n happiness
glad all ok Hun   xx

fraggles- I agree with Shortie about the eye poke   
xx

nix- flu, what a beatch, not what you need hun  

shorts- your mate needs a Chinese burn Hun. Want me to go over and do the deed   
I agree about the 3d freaky friends 
my motto is fcuk em all  

jeez, that was a bit harsh wasn't it    

well, all housework done, had me tea and now...... Yep you've guessed it, i'm in pjs n dressing gown on my fat **** watching tv !

Xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne me too only my **** is soooooo much fatter than yowers     lol im starting weightwatchers next week   Love ur comment about **** y lo      P.S. thanks for all your help (and you know what i mean  )   

Nix ahhhh we miss you more than you could ever know hunny      Stop posting elsewhere and get back here NOW     

Laura wellllll me n scottie bin on loads of holidays and its never fookin happened to us yet    Perhaps we need to do more than just hold hands      Hahhahaha those fertiles have no idea have they , they live with their head in the clouds   

Well im feeling even more slightly better today only had one meltdown     Not sure when going back for frosties at the mo.  Have spoken to quite a few people re immunes testing and am thinking that even tho scottie says no more after this he may change his mind. Perhaps i was just unlucky last time    Its not guaranteed is it     Perhaps i should just go back for my ice babies and see what happens. Kay sera sera whatever will be, will be     

Love and      to everyone. I am hitting the buds tonight mmmmmm very nice and chinese is on its way


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- I have a feeling that ice ice babies   will be your last ever tx
hope u got some good info today  


xx


----------



## shortie66

Anne i certainly did hunny   Feel a bit more clued up now   Time for another me thinks, ahhhhh i do love weekends even tho im working 2moz morning


----------



## popsi

hiya girls... am i right in thinking the Friday night parties are back (temporarily of course) xxx


----------



## Little Me

That's good then Hun, enjoy Bud n Jack xxx 

Pops- pj part. I think


----------



## popsi

anne.. i have a nightie on .. is that ok


----------



## laurab

Ah just lost a post!  

Shorts I went to the drs with one of my mates and she wanted a preg tested turned out he'd only spunked in her mouth!! 

Wish I had my jimjams on, too lazy to go uptairs.  All jobs done and awaiting my curry and coke for my rum.


----------



## Züri

i have my PJs on as soon as I get home every night, if i have worked from home i will put them on around 6pm  PJ's are the best


----------



## laurab

Ok.... I'll go stick mine on.....


----------



## shortie66

laurab said:


> Shorts I went to the drs with one of my mates and she wanted a preg tested turned out he'd only spunked in her mouth!!


     

If scott ever did that i rip his balls off (well the last bit anyway), that and up the  are definate no no's my  is exit only, and my mouth is only for food, **** and booze     

Pops parties are back on     Im in pj's too 

Zuri hiya hunny


----------



## Züri

forgot to confess that on days working from home i often get up put my PJs on and stay in the all day


----------



## popsi

shortie66 said:


> laurab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts I went to the drs with one of my mates and she wanted a preg tested turned out he'd only spunked in her mouth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If scott ever did that i rip his balls off (well the last bit anyway), that and up the  are definate no no's my  is exit only, and my mouth is only for food, **** and booze
Click to expand...

you just made me spit my cider out reading this !!!!! had to tell J and he is pi$$ing himself you nutter lol


----------



## Little Me

Laura p issing myself at your mate   

shorts- yeah, I'm strictly a one hole point of entry lass myself too  


pops All nightware/loungeware/leisurewear/ is acceptable to party in


----------



## Malini

Okay you lot if I say I have a muffin top I do. I'll admit it wouldn't feed the starving but I've definitely got new steroid/progesterone/short pregnancy flab and it means pjs are more comfy or my sporty clothes although I don't go to the gym

Lou - I didn't inj, dh did. He did it in the muscle just below area where muffin can be and above start of bum cheek. If you need to do it yourself I was advised to do it in the muscle of outside thigh. The trick is to make sure it is a quick darting motion. There will be loads of chatter on the ARGC site about this.

LW - House stuff still finalizing but imagine we'll move out in Sept til Dec. Ta for asking.

Phew Chip is fine 

And for the record, I quit my job, moved to the country and got a puppy so where the 'ell is my baby? Normals, pah.

M xxx

PS Forgot to congratulate Heaps on her house and Driver on her follie but steady now LO!


----------



## shortie66

Malini did you not know muffin tops are the new fashionable body shape this season    Yes my pj's are very comfy too, i do so love my comfy streeeeetchyyyyy pj's      I am so enjoying my budweiser this evening tho im sure i'll suffer for it tomorrow. Ah well sod it i can have a kip tomoz afternoon  

Popsi dont waste the cider hunny it costs money, suck it back up with a straw    

Anne are you on the booze with us tonight


----------



## Kittycat104

I'm in my PJs too, enjoying a night of peace in front of the TV - DH is away up north.  The cat and I are catching up on Sky +

Shortie - you made me LOL with your last post - brilliant!  Talking about 'unhelpful comments'. I just find the 'you just need to relax and it will all work out', is particularly irritating.  If only it was so simple!  Think we can all rule out 'just relaxing' as a 'cure' for IF.

RC - got confused - its was LW.  Anyway, gestone done and is now stinging, so bizarrely feel like I have hit the right spot!

Nix -  

Fraggles  - welcome!  The girls here are fab.  I know from bitter experience how tough it is when you get that AMH result, but there are plenty of miracle stories on here - and great advice.

Driver - Rocks looks fab - look at those huge padded sun loungers!

AOC - Undressing Mr Darcy looks very interesting.  Do they go on tour, I wonder? Are you feeling better?

Hello to everyone else

AFM - Off to meet some old uni friends tomorrow for afternoon tea.  Looking forward to seeing them, but bracing myself for the baby-fest - two under 6 months, so have had to go shopping (yet again) for baby gifts today.  Grrrrrr.  

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

OK research mode had kicked in - who is having de ivf and where and what prices have you been quoted pl?

Thanks in advance

F x


----------



## shortie66

Fraggles replied on reprofit thread hunny, try going on the jinamed thread and asking there    Sure one of the girls will be on shortly to help you out


----------



## Little Me

Fraggles- I am having DE icsi in Northern Cyprus at dogus clinic (jinemed sister)
cost there is roughly £4300 
they do icsi as standard 
I start treatment next month and travel in June


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks, may have found my back up plan.

F x


----------



## laurab

Fraggle, what happened with your IUIs? How many follies did you get with what drugs? That would be a good indicator. Are you planning a round of IVF next?


----------



## Fraggles

You know I have no idea. My first clinic suggests de ivf as my cycle used to be 26 days but the last three cycles have been 22 and I ovulate on day 11. My fsh is 6.2 or was in october. I had unmedicated iui in Nov and got one follie, the last iui I took 50 mg clomid from day 5 - 9 and got 3 follies so I am confused.

I am thinking iui or oe ivf might be just throwing money down the drain now.


----------



## laurab

Fraggle - DE has a great success rate and is a great option.  However I personally think you responded to a very low dose of clomid (more than alot of us get on high dose of stimms), I would order some DHEA take it for a few months (improves egg quality) and cycle at a good clinic (lots of aabroad ones are pretty reasonable  - ICSI cycle at Jinny is £1500 plus drugs - but they dont do donor sperm, but just to give na example), but oviously choice is yours. There is no rush for donor, you need to really think it through.. which you may have already done....


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Laura = yes been thinking it through since 2pm this afternoon. What is ICSI? and what is dhea pl

F x


----------



## Spuds

Evening ladies

Welcome Fraggle xx Im not the best to answer but ICSI is I think when there may be an issue of sperm quality and so to help it on its way they inject the sperm into the egg rather than let it do its dance  could be wrong xx DHEA is a drug that may help egg quality though not proven xx

Shortie xxxxx love ya 

Anne - may be joining you in dogus mission - contemplating tandem xxx wishing you all the best xx

Pix - xxxxxxxxxxx

RC - looking forward for a catch up next week xx

Nix - some hugs for you

Laura xxxx - will pester you on Jinny too hope thats ok xx

Love to all

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Malini - you are brave, letting your DH do the injections.  I would rather be in control of my own jabbing!

Heaps - exciting news re house!  Can we see pictures on **?

Fraggles - I am with Laura - your response to Clomid sounds pretty impressive by PR standards.  I am taking DHEA.  You buy it online.  Haven't been taking it long enough though to see any effects yet - you need to take it for 3 months minimum.

Happy Saturday all

Louise x


----------



## Rural Hick

Hello to all of you lovelies

Sorry, but I've been lurking for a while but certainly haven't forgotten you all and have been following your trials and tribulations with  y.

We had a really enjoyable meet with Steph, DH and DD who are all gorgeous (DH in a manly handshake rather than shirtlifting way! ) and hope to do it again soon.

I saw this and thought it very apt - we men aren't good at explaining how we feel:

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article7112526.ece

Good luck to all of you currently cycling and hugs to everyone else.

RH 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Hick

Fraggles

DHEA - worth searching using the Search facility for DHEA posts from LittleJenny (no space in the name - who now posts as Big Jenny and now has a DS) who did a lot of research on it for her Sister.  There are a number of minor side effects that some people suffer, and it changes some readings in a negative way as well as most in a positive way.

ICSI - again worth researching carefully.  ICSI has lots of advantages, but there is some research that indicates that it can cause some male infertility problems to be passed to the next generation.

Good luck.

RH


----------



## laurab

RH - Thank you for the article... I MUST find time today to respond to the man who commented on it about IVF being unnatural!!    Fingers crossed for humanity's sake he's infertile a!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

RH- nice to see you  

Heaps- it's not incl accom no. Glad you have a lovely new house to focus on  

jersey-   come join us on jinny Hun  

happy bank holiday all
xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Just crashing the thread (again!)  
A question about DHEA? What is it used for? I am not a poor responder, but get very poor quaility eggs (or so I have been told) 7 cycles (me and recipients) of IVF and 2 miscarriages. Is it worth me trying it?? Could it improve my eggs a bit, I doubt I will be doing IVF again (because of college and Uni in the next few years) but naturally we will give it our best shot. 

Thanks
Natalie xx


----------



## Little Me

Hiya Nat  
It is supposed to help egg quality hun, there are a few ladies who sware by it on here.
I think it's meant to be used for around 3 months to see a difference.
I have used it between cycle 1 and 2 but I ouldn't contimue past 2 months due to severe headaches ...it also gave me bad spots but I could have coped with that but the headaches were really nasty.
Lots of luck hun
xx


----------



## mag108

i have responded to the times article under another name ending in Lee.
That guy and his views!


----------



## H&amp;P

louises104 said:


> Rocks looks fab - look at those huge padded sun loungers!


I am taking a resreved sign with me and bagging one of those for the full fortnight, I will let DH join me on it if he very nice 

Hope your all having lovely Saturdays, sorry I missed the PJ party, I love my PJ's too. Just had a bit of a pampering and had a pedicure and manicure and gel nails ready for my "holiday", Dh gone on a lads night out (not impressed it's only about a week until he has to do his bit, he better not kill them all )

I have a question :- why do my ovaries hurt so much when I only have 1 follicle?


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- glad you had lovely pamper Hun - bet the nails are lovely  
re pain, I had pain on both cycles 4 follies and 1. It's normal I believe. They grow about 2mm every day or two so it's just "growing" pains I guess
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - Hi gorgeous, hope the boys are behaving themselves this weekend. I just hope my one ickle one is listening to Malini and not growing too quickly  , got to do my jabs on my own tonight, not done one since September so I might be bcak later in a panic   Maybe I've got another come out to play cos my right ovary is really giving me jip today.


----------



## calypso-sky

Hi Anne G .. I do hope the party goes well wonderwoman costume was  sort of creating camel's hooves not that i have them but  OMG im well gross    

AOC yes please i will send you my address for your will   ...

AFM went to see my best pal and she was baking pies and stuff and freezing them omg she is well mother earth due anyday now and making pies as if the world is gonna stop and the bloody spar is gonna shut and asda gonna run out of smart price food items lol    ...
af is due the biatch won't come when she is supposed to ...
shortie do you make lush latte's? i could quite fancy one now in cold newcastle i seem soo far away from the action.. 
driver   
malini  how are you  
gonna record britian got talent to see the fiasco of tonight's weird individuals,,,

welcome fraggles .
by the way it has taken me one hour to read this post teach me a lession to cathc up everyday ... 
Hola ruaral chick ....


----------



## laurab

Right I logged in and have made a comment to that [email protected] on the article. Just got to see if my comment passes the moderator now!!   I logged on as Jane something...


----------



## Fraggles

Laura b I thought you were kidding but good for you. He is a ****.


----------



## shortie66

I have posted too but it made me take the word t. osser out    Waiting for it to be passed by mods   

Oh yes my name was lady gaga    first name i could think of


----------



## laurab

Yay my comment is there! 

Fraggles - I never kid about such serious matters!   How you feeling today?

Mag - well done! Idiot man.  

Hehe.... great shortie... I'll recheck it in a bit.


----------



## Fraggles

ok where do i need to go and add my post?


----------



## laurab

Fraggle you have to go to the bottom of the article and then register... its  abit of a faff but I just HAD TO!


----------



## Fraggles

but where is the article?


----------



## H&amp;P

here:-

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article7112526.ece

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fraggles

Oh please 26 people have recommended forrester christophers post - please shoot him.

Someone called Jane posted underneath the article and I don't know if she expressed her thoughts clearly enough as not sure what she is trying to say


----------



## Fraggles

I doubt I will be published I think I may have insulted the Times readers as I wrote that I thought their readers were supposed to have more class and had some daily mail readers jumped ship.


----------



## laurab

Fraggle - I am Jane.... does it not make sense?? I have had a few glasses!

Nix- I can tell your article a mile off! Stoopid man!!!


----------



## shortie66

It wont post my comments    Perhaps its the lada gaga name    Stuck up piece of sh 1te


----------



## Fraggles

Laura, Nix Both comments are wonderful, I loved them. 

Laura, I loved how clear you were - I was joking about not being clear cos it was in yer face clear.

Shortie I am surprised as I was so sure they wouldn't post mine.

F x


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - your reply is there now  

Nix - Wow, nice words


----------



## laurab

Shortie - who are you? Liz Collins?

Fraggle - Ah ... sorry I'm being dim!  

Evening AM... hows your follie hon? Big, fat and juicy I hope.


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> Evening AM... hows your follie hon? Big, fat and juicy I hope.


 not too big, fat and juicy yet I hope   but god are my ovaries aching, maybe my acupuncturist has kicked them into life (well I can dream can't I )
Shouldn't you be in bed, don't the chippers get you up at some ungodly hour?


----------



## laurab

I reckon it'll be fat and juicy now.   Aching ovaries can only be a good thing?

They get up at 7-730 so not too bad.... BUT its my turn for lay in tom, Tim is giving them brekkie and looking after them til morning nap.   And my sister is baby sitting in the evening so me and tim going out for grub. we havet been out since November!   Cant wait. I love food!   And then I have another lay in on Monday as tim is off to Notts at lunchtime to see his dad and staying over night so I won the extra lay in!


----------



## H&amp;P

I'm sending it slow growing vibes, 8mm on day 3 of stims is going too quick if we aren't flying out until next Friday   next scan Tuesday so we will see what is what. 

My oestradiol level was 87 on Friday but I have no idea what that actually means......is it more relevant when I get close to EC??

Anyway enough of me, you enjoy your 2 lie ins in a row and have a fab night out tomorrow  , it is well overdue. Any news on move up North?


----------



## laurab

God I cant remember, think its gets to about 1000 when your egg is mature.  But dont quote me! Think it grows about 1-2mm a day? So you should be fine.  

Right bed for me.....


----------



## Donkey

Driver, good luck with your golden follie   

Louise hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad    

Nix hope the flu goes soon  

Sounds like the FNP (Friday Night Party)  was fun   .  Dh says my PJs are my favourite outfit and bed my safe place  

RC so glad to hear that Chip is fine    I hope you are too  

My kittens are addcited to kit kats (so am I ).  I eat them and they rush over and steal the wrapper and play with it.  The downstairs is littered with kit kat wrappers from last night  

I'm off to a 40th birthday party tonight, I hope the weather improves it's pouring down here.  My friend has booked 'Tight Fit' to play.  Do you remember them ....in the jungle the lion sleeps tonight....  I think that was their only hit and they do covers too.  I've got to make a cheesecake now to take with me.


Lots of love
Donkey xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Really hope that awful man logs back on to see all the comments!  Not that I suppose he would care...

Donkey - Tight Fit - sounds like fun!


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Hope you are all having lovely bank holiday weekends  

Driver -    Good luck my lovely. I am thinking about you  

Donkey - OMG Tight Fit....that's so cool, that takes me back to my mis-spent youth. Oh and as for the cheesecake my mouth is soooooooo watering. I miss dairy   Not long to go though on these sodding antiB's  

Shortie - My two-penneth is the same as Anna's. Think you should have the test. Fingers crossed it will only be another tick in the box for you


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - some people    

Hi everyone
Back from the 2 day wedding event, was very low key, boozy and relaxed but nice. It was tipping it down last night and got soaked through to the skin walking back last night. Cold is worse feels like its in my chest. Looking foward to being back at home. 

There was a woman at breakfast, heavily pg, with a 3 year old and screaming 1 year old. Needless to say I did not hand around. Then new bil, sister was there with her 3 kids. I did my best to ignore them and escape into the champagne!  

Cannot believe that man!  

Anna x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Where is a legitimate place that you can buy DHEA please?

F x


----------



## Kittycat104

Fraggles - I got mine here, as recommended by the PR girls: http://www.dhea.com/

Anna - glad you enjoyed the wedding and the booze, even if it was a bit of a kiddy-fest.

Louise x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I visited the website and it says if you are a woman of childbearing age consult your physician first - can anyone explain what this warning is about please?

Ta

F x


----------



## Ourturn

Fraggles - most of us take it without speaking to any docs. Mr G said I was ok to take x3 per day. Pretty sure you are supposed to stop taking it if you get pg 

Anna x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

3 x 25mg or 50mg?

F x


----------



## shortie66

Good evening ladies  

Must admit i am half p1ssed tonight      Very much enjoying the jd and coke    however my diet starts on errmmmmmm tuesday     

Fraggles i will pm you


----------



## Fraggles

Shortie

I can't go near whisky 21 years after my 21st - I got so sick on JD and coke having drunk so much that still now I can't face the thought of it.

F x


----------



## shortie66

Fraggles im like that with vodka.  Me and another girl had a drinking competition with a litre and half bottle of vodka at a joint friends wedding 8 years ago    I was totally and utterly ratted and have never been able to drink vodka since     However something good did come out of it as the girl i get p1ssed with is now and always will be my best friend


----------



## Ourturn

Fraggles - not sure..haven't started mine yet. Anyone here know? I will start off on x2 per day to begin with.  
I decided the wedding party should have vodka shots to bring in a polish flavour.....it got a little messy  

Shortie - Hope your head is ok this am 

Lou  

Donks - Tight Fit OMG! How brilliant  

Swinny - how many days of antib's do you have left?


----------



## Donkey

Morning

The party was excellent, I didn’t drink too much so I have left DH in bed!!  Tight Fit was so much fun and the rain held off until late and my cheesecake was demolished, so a  good evening in all!!  

Anna glad the wedding went well, sorry you are feeling so poorly.  Hopefully you can relax now and try and get rid of it.  

Shortie I can’t remember if I said this but I think you should do the immune tests for peace of mind.    

Driver how are you doing?  

Hidden C girls – how long did it take to get your result?  I have done mine through Gorgy I assume the results go to him..  I’ve tracked the Fedex parcel and it arrived in Athens on Thursday 29th

Love to you all

Donkey xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Donkey said:


> Driver how are you doing?


tickety boo thanks, working BH monday though  cos it's Month end for me and got a manic week before we fly on Friday. 

Tight Fit - how fab, god I am real 80's girl 

Anne - lovely to have surprise visit yesterday, you and jas both looked really well 

Fraggles - 3 x 25g


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I had the hidden C done back in November and sent it direct to Serum. It didn't take long I think it was about a week.

F x


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - the lab usually turn the sample around within 24 hours of receiving it
x


----------



## Donkey

I'm soooo nervous about getting the results, I dread the thought of a month of antib's as I'm allergic to loads and find it difficult to take them  

Fingers crossed...

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Anna glad the wedding was nice Hun xx 

donks- my god, tight fit, that takes me back glad you had a nice time  

Am- lovely to see you both too,  

morning to all



Jas been at golf since 7am- WTF is all that about


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - hope its a -tive  

Anne


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies,

Driver recommended I join in this thread as have been told today at my scan that I have only 2 follicles (I am on day 11 stimms).  They are 11/12 so back on wednesday to see if they'll be large/ripe/whatever the technical term is.  We will also have to decide if we abandon cycle or go ahead with EC knowing that there might not be any eggs.

Is it possible to produce eggs from 2 follicles?
Has anyone else had success with EC this late in the cycle?  

Not sure how I feel - it only takes one egg.....but I'm so tired now!!! I am normally such a determined person who doesn't give up easily....but this is out of my hands.

The doctor mentioned egg donation but this is a very sensitive issue and DH is a big no on this and gets very touchy and sensitive when its mentioned.  I respect his decision but he's not even letting me have my say on this!!!  He's normally very open to hear my opinion but shuts down on this.  

Gosh - sorry, didn't mean to have a ramble!!!!

anyway - whatever happens wednesday this is not the end of the road and we'll try again (as long as docs think IVF is a path we can go down)  should we change clinics?  WE are at Homerton, London.  Is there a clinic which specialises in low AMH?

take care everyone

Sonia
xxx


----------



## laurab

Hi Girls,

Donks -   For a negative for you.  

Driver - Is it scan tom?   

Anne - How are you feeling?

Malini -How are you my lovely?  

Purps - your quiet? All ok?  

Mir - Lovely pics on ** of the Bobster. He has such an angelic face.  

AOC - Is the dress all done? When is the ball?

Fraggle - I cant remember your age, but roughly if you 40 you should take 3x 25mg, I was 32 so took 2x25mg. You can see your GP to get ested for testostrone levels (i think) first and then again after a month to check your not too manly.  alhough most of u on here just monitored ourselves.... when our beards started to grow we cut back!  

Sonia - I dont see why you wouldnt get 2 eggs with those follies if they are growig nicely at next scan... need to be 18-22mm ish. But i see you down regged, you'd prob get a better response on short prot where you dont d/reg.  Is it a NHS cycle? If you abandon now will they let you take your free cycle again?  

I cant decide whether to go out or not.  Looks sunny but then keeps raining. Tim away with work til late tom, maybe bit of fresh air be good for us all....


----------



## Guest

Laura - a little bit of hope there - 2 follicles and 2 eggs would be great!!!  Must think positive!!     We have paid for this cycle and don't really care about losing the money if we go ahead with EC. Our NHS appointment is in September should this cycle be abandoned or not work....

it's like the blooming grand national this IVF malarkey - one hurdle after another to get over with people falling at various points along the way and very few reaching the finish line of a BFP. Perhaps I'll be an outsider at 100-1!! LOL!!!

Sonia
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Welcome Sonia  

hi laura, I'm good ta hun, lazing around today as knackered from weekend
you gonna venture out?


----------



## Little Me

Blimey- has anyone heard that Thomas cook have gone bust? 
I thought jas was winding me up but he says it's true


----------



## Little Me

Ignore that question , he's just come in from the kitchen P1SSING himself laughing 
this all came from the Thomas cook tv channel not showing any holidays on the tv and me saying what's happened to TCOOK tv, and him saying " ooh haven't you hears, they've gone bust"
I am SO gullible


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I'd bash him with one of his golf clubs


----------



## Fraggles

Can you bash him for me please - my parents started a cruise through Thomas Cook yesterday and I thought oh dear!


----------



## Little Me

He's a little buggar isn't he


----------



## laurab

Anne -   Naughty J.    No we stayed home, we did painting instead..... very messy! 

Sonia - When I had 4 follies of good size I asked the urse whats the chance of having an egg in all of them and she said good if they are the right size.... they tell people not all follies have eggs as most people have a 'crop' of eggs and the size vares so the smaller/ large ones wont have eggs.  FIngers crosed for 2 juicy ones.   Brilliant you have a back up in Sept... do they know your having a private cycle? Some PCTs can be funny about it so worth checking discretly before you tell them about your response to this cycle .... hopefully you'll be up the duff and wont need it!


----------



## calypso-sky

welcome  Sonia 
just popping in to read ur posts and seeing if everthing is ok 

lots of love


----------



## Guest

Hello Calypso-sky & Anne G

Laura - we're at Homerton for all our appointments - NHS and private.  We went private on their advise to have tx sooner rather than later!! They'd better still honour our September appointment!!!!  Fingers crossed it won\t be needed....   

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Laura, Anne and Calyps,

Sonia - welcome. To be perfectly honest, I would go ahead with EC if you can. I have an AMH similar to yours (mine's 0.7) and I'm about to have an IVF cycle and, being realistic, 2 eggs would be a brilliant result for me. To be honest sweetie, you may never get more than 2 follies .    , and then you may kick yourself in future if you don't go ahead. My first IVF (3 years ago! Took me a while to get over it!) I produced 2 follies and got one egg, but I was expected to respond well as my FSH was 3.0, so I was on a low dose of stims.

By the way, The Lister in London are supposed to be very good with poor responders - that's where my next cycle is. Good luck - let us know how you get on. xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

sa11en - glad you came over to join us, I know a few people at my local hospital who went private first while they were waiting for their NHS goes so I am sure it is quite common now so no need to worry (not that your going to need it  ), I would still ask on Wed if you are unsure whether to go to EC (do you get a partial refund if you cancel before EC?) if they will do an oestradiol (sp) test as this could show whether the follies have eggs in them, also as I said on the other thread i totally agree with Laura and perhaps you could suggest Short protocol if you do need another cycle.    

Laura - yep scan at 8am (need a nail biting emoticon  )

Jo -  

Is it home time yet? can't complain had a really productive day, my phone hasn't rung everything I have done has worked (1st time for everything) and I actually stand a hope of getting all my work doen before I head off on Friday


----------



## Spuds

Afternoon ladies  

Still trying to catch up with where you all are  - have had a great day of cycling (the two wheel kind lol) - and feeling so much better just from a bit of exercise.....

Hope everyone is doing ok - I tried the DHEA link but it didn't work for some reason ? - still mulling over what to do next - think the after effects of the failed 2nd cycle only just hitting home which is really sad and just makes me soooo bl**dy angry more then anything ;(

Sorry for me rant - off to look up Jinny thread and suss out tandem cycles 

Sending loads of love n hugs to those who need em - what a fantastic bunch of women and RH we are 

Happy Bank Hol Monday 

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

HI Driver counting down the days now lovely  are you all sorted ?

good day Jo its nice and bright here in newcastle how is it where you are ? just passed through town over the weekend loads of hen and stag parties OMG it was overrun with oversized penis's and blow up dolls lol   
 how did you party go AOF just a reminder not to spill on my dress 
shortie( lady gaga) .. he deserves a slap in his eyes the cretin... i bet he is a nazi lol

  Anne  i should be painting as well got the hall to do but DH is a joiner why should i do it.. i sell isa's not paint  plus i can't do it i must confess im rubbish at diy .
go out laurab might see some interesting fancy if you had missed it  .
AFM still waiting for AF thought she would come today but knowing me it will be a day when im stuck with pensioners and have a full diary .... oh hell .

nice to see you settling in fraggle.. hello RH and donks


----------



## Guest

Driver - yup - we get a partial refund if we abandon.  Had an afternoon of pondering and reading FF posts and feeling a bit more positive that we'll go ahead if follies are big enough.  You never know - one egg could be THE egg!!    

Sonia
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Jersey - its so difficult to decide what to do next, isn;t it?  I have about 4 different plans if this IUI doesn;t work and I change my mind at least 10 times a day on which one to go for.  Is the Jinny still doing tandem cycles?  Sure I read somewhere on here that they couldn't do them anymore due to a change in the law.

Driver - loads of luck for tomorrow

Sonia - welcome.  Like the others have said, I would be inclined to go ahead with 2.  They might well both have eggs in.  Plus there is no guarantee you would respond any better in further, and you don't want to look back and wonder 'what if'.  I know its really hard when you don't get a crop of lots of eggs. I remember too well crying outside the hospital when my first scan only showed two follies - but I did get two eggs from them.

Anne - my DH has disappeared to play golf too.  That means I am stuck making the tea  

Donkey - when do you get results?

Well, what a miserable bank holiday weekend weather-wise.  Am off to make a plum tart to cheer myself up.

Louise x


----------



## H&amp;P

Louise - just a real quickie as logging off to go home (yippee) you can't do the tandem at Jinny (ie stim in Turkey then go to Cyprus for DE part) but you can do the whole lot in Cyprus (that's what I'm doing)


----------



## AoC

Quick drive-through posting....

Had a fab, but tiring, time at the Fair.    Some pics on ********.  Really enjoyed myself, but was blindsided by a sweet song at our evening celebration, and ended up sobbing in the arms of a friend.  On the plus side, I sobbed in the arms of a sympathetic, understanding, and distressed for me friend, and it felt good to do so.

But don't think it was a bad weekend!  It was just breathtakingly fabulous with the dancing and the regen of the town after the floods, and all the brilliant costumes, most of them homemade.  Such a great thing to be part of.

And I was very impressed with the number of people who managed to keep their eyes on my face when talking to me, considering the depth of cleavage on display....        Kudos, people!

Mash      I know whereof you speak.


----------



## Rural Hick

Hi Anna (oC)

I liked the ******** photos - think that I was born in the wrong time period!  V impressed by your dress -making - another talent that you have within you.  It is good to be able to let your emotions out, particularly in the right company, and it is even better if it doesn't dominate a great day.  Sadly I'm not sure that I've been as well behaved as the others ...... 

Spuds - thanks for the PM - I'll be interested to hear Gav's view too.

Love to you all.  

RH


----------



## Donkey

Just passing through……  

AOC fabulous dress!!  You are very talented.    A good cry is what you need, I’m glad it was ‘safe’.  

Louise I should get the results this week.  I’m trying to email Akvil but I can’t find the email address for the clinic it’s not on the website.    How’s your 2ww?  

Hi calypso  

Hi spuds, sorry that everything has got on top of you, we are here for you  

Bye for nowxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Sausage    you look gorgeous love xx

Thanks RH - will get him to let you know 

Donks


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - you looked stunning, you are soooooooooooooo clever! 

Pretty sure I now have a chest infection, boo!


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

How is everyone on this sunny/rainy/haily/cold bank holiday monday  

We are seriously thinking of moving house    I am sick to death of gossiping neighbours     Havent said anything on here before but if you can remember when i finally got my bfn on the saturday   Well we worked the cafe on the morning as we had to really, but we came home i was just numb, scott was very very quiet.  We locked the front as neighbours sometimes have a habit of popping over and this day we just wanted to be by ourselves. I was sat out in the garden with a pint of larger and the dog and scottie was upstairs faffing about. WELL one neighbour came over and rang the doorbell (this is the neighbour who we used to be quite friendly with but tbh he used to do my head in as he was always bloody here). I ignored the doorbell as didnt want to see anyone, so whats he do       Comes round the back of the fooking house and lets himself in.  Needless to say i wasnt impressed, any news he asked.  No it hasnt worked i said. Oh right he said bet ur p1ssed off then aint ya. Yep i said.  Well i rang the doorbell cos the door was locked he said. Yeh i said we locked the door cos we wanted to be on our own today    Total silence for a few seconds. Right then he said i'd better go. Which he did, but he didnt go straight home, oh no, he went round telling the rest of neighbours it hadnt worked (from what i can gather).  Needless to say we havent seen him since and today he has posted our key back through our letter box. We reckon another of the neighbours (who works for us at the cafe on fridays) has also been gossiping to him about how we feel, hence the key coming back. Well tbh i have enough of the whole fookin lot of em, its doing my head in here you cant have a sh1t without everyone knowing about it, so we reckon a little move might be happening soon  

My god what a story that was, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Shortie hun, poke them all in the eye and tell them to mind their own business. You've worked so hard on your house, you shouldn't be driven out     

Driver, lots of follie vibes for you lovely, and good luck for your next scan  

AnnaSausage, wow, what a fab picture and an amazing accomplishment  

RH, great to see you on here and thanks for the link, it was a lovely article. Hugs to the three of you. How's the new job going? 

AnnaSB, you need a serious rest lovely  

Louise, sticky vibes   

Anne, when's your spa trip?  

Hi to everyone else, just passing through quickly as long day of meetings tomorrow but thinking of you all  

LW xxx


----------



## Züri

HI sorry not posted for a while

still reading though and catching up

Shortie that's so annoying - me and hubby are really anti social and try and avoid getting too close to neighbours, stories like yours prove that it's not good being too familiar and i'd hate all that gossiping etc.... where we lived before moving here we got really close to our direct neighbours and that was lovely but we had neighbours opposite who were constantly trying to drive a wedge between us and in the end they did, it was one of the reasons we upped sticks and came here when my husband was offered the job, it can really get to you when it's day in day out on your door step. Maybe just distance yourself for a while - hope you don't have to move xx

AofC your dress was amazing and you look fantastic! what an achievement, very impressive, I bet your hubby liked you in that get up 

Driver sending positive thoughts to you xxx

hmmm think thats the extent of my personals today

Not much going on here, been wet since friday, raining constantly, really depressing. We have my best friend and his wife visiting today from Australia! I am so excited, I have not seen them for 5 years and they have come back to the UK for a wedding and are popping over here for less than 24 hours to see us before flying on to spain to see his dad. I can't wait, they arrive in 2 hours  Just hope no ash clouds have affected their flight, they're flight in the morning has already been moved from 11am to 6.30am  meaning less time with them, worried their flight will be delayed and we'll only get a few hours with them, ah well better than nothing

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all  

Just a quickie as snowed under at work.

Scan this morning as expected just the one follie still, grown to 15mm though (whooo boy slow down  ), lining not thickening up much but I am only on day 9 (7 injections in) of my cycle so plenty of time before ET for it to get nice and plump (just like my belly  )

The sun is shining and I am feeling chillaxed even though it is my manic time at work, can you all say a prayer for the ash cloud to go away  

AOC - your dress looks amazing, must get on ** later to see closer photos.

Mal -  

Donkey -   that your result is negative (and I don't say that very often)

Shortie - makes me glad we live on a street of unsociable people  

LW, RC, Zuri - bump rubs to you all 

Heaps - Your quiet is everything OK?  

Laura - What ya got planned for the chippers today?

Tracey - Have you been doing that much BMS that you don't have time to post anymore?


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am reading just no time to post.  Not due to too much BMS though, too tired for that.

I have a colleague flying today so just checked Manchester airport and all flights seem to be leaving on time.

When to you fly AM?


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> When to you fly AM?


 Friday 14:40 from Manchester.


----------



## AoC

Fingers crossed, Driver!  I'm betting you'll get through.  

Thanks for the dress kudos, everyone!  I did have a ball.  

   shortie    

Must rush...


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies, I've not forgotten you!!! Just a bit busy and having new central heating sorted so everything including floorboards etc all up in the air!

Sausage lovely dress you looked fab!

Driver keeping things crossed xx

Shorts xxx

Hugs to all xxxx

Sx


----------



## Malini

Morning,

Good news Driver about your folly, are you having EC on Friday? Fingers crossed for a smooth journey and there are planes overhead as I type, so no ash it seems in Manc?  

Hiya Tracey

Shortie - I am sorry about that story. People often confuse intimacy with knowing lots about you when really sometimes reading the clue that some info is of no use to anyone but the keeper is the emotionally intelligent way to go.  Please don't feel forced to sell although I understand completely why that's your reaction; I have had evil, prying neighbours.

AOC - With that dramatic dress and all that emotion and goodwill in play I am not surprised you had to shed tears.  Glad there was someone kind to collect them and that your weekend was fun mostly.  You look stunning and your creation is divine - the stuff of inspiration.

ASB - Hope you're feeling better soon.  So worried about your immune system with the battering it has taken.

Donkey - Well done for partying!  Hope the result it neg and I had to giggle about what your dh said about pjs and your safe haven -- my dh proposed only once I had changed into fave flannel pjs and was under a duvet, he felt it was from there he would get the best answer.

Laura - Ta for asking.  I am just ok ... nothing dramatic but a little miffed that the world does continue going about its business regardless of my broken heart.  Hope you enjoyed those mornings off.

Hiya everyone else. Gotta go and soak up some vit d (out of the chill).

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver     for your golden follie and   you have a smooth flight on Friday 

Shortie - you shouldn't feel forced to move   Just tell them you need space, keep them at arms lenght and they'll soon find someone else to talk about    

Malini - I am really worried about potentially being given 1 week of antib's after finishing a 25 day course! But will go to the docs tomorrow if I feel the same and still feel chesty. 

Hi everyone, sorry for lack of personals

Had to call in sick. When the alarm went at 6am I could not move out of bed. I've only just come down and still in my pj's. Need to drag myself into the shower and take the pooch out breifly. 

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Anna, you have my sympathies!  I've ended up with the cold on my chest, too.    But not as bad as yours - just tight and uncomfortable in the morning and soooo hard to get going.  Got some new OTC cough meds so hopefully they'll handle it.  I'm delivering a training session tomorrow, and I'm wrestling with the packs now!     to you.

And     to Malini for broken hearts and the incomprehensible immunity of the world to them.

(Did I say, RH, nice to see your post?   I can't remember!  But it was nice.  )


----------



## popsi

sorry ladies i am reading and trying to find the time to post 

driver... the follie sounds good honey xxx good luck cant see the ash causing too much probs this time xxx

anne.. how are you lovely not long till you go now either xx

aofc... WOW !! you look amazing you are so clever xx

shortie.. you dont need that sh!t with your neighbours honey xx hope you can sort it 

malini ..     life is rubbish sometimes xx

laura.. how are the chippers xx

purps.. wow time is flying for you now honey xx

tracey... hope the shop is doing well, and your gorgeous little boy is ok xxx

steph.. how is lovley vivvy xx

annasb.. hope your better soon honey .. take it easy xxx

mir, donkey,zuri,  lv (not long till the big day now x), lw, nix and everyone else sending you much love xxx

as for me.. all great here, had a lovely bank holiday the sun shone yesterday so went to the point to point horse racing, and have been swimming today with our princess for the first time, she was FAB ! and really liked it.. so gonna go every week now hopefully will get me to lose a bit of weight too lol xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

There must be something chesty going round.  I had a really sore throat started Sunday night and now tight chest, can hardly breathe if I walk more than 100 yards and hardly any voice in the morning.

What is everyone going to do from 7pm tonight without ff.


----------



## laurab

OMG!! No FF all evening!! What will I do after eastenders??!!

Sorry no time to read back as ive been testing a new napping routine with the chippers which has resulted in 3 very tired babies who all now have bruises to there heads where tired and falling everywhere (Ive not been bashing them!).  Noone has had a nap all day so things are well a bit 'screamy' here...  

Love to you all will check in tom for all the news... maybe see some of you later on **?


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Thanks for all ur support, would be lost without u all.  Have just posted a piccy on ** from my wedding with my three best friends   Not that im being sarcastic to the other beatch or anything who was trying to chat blodes up at the bar instead of being there for the photo      

Still seriously thinking about making a move. Have seen a few houses we both like, but tbh i cant imagine anyone else living in my house  

Driver glad ur follie is behaving, good luck sweetheart, hope everything goes to plan.       

Malini       for you, can totally understand what you mean with the world carrying on as normal   

Be back later for more personals (before 7PM) what am i gonna do tonight


----------



## LV.

Oooo look at this! A new and spangly site to welcome me home - awww FF, you shouldn't have   Had a FAB time in Sharm, am nicely bronzed with NO strap marks (yay!). Ate waaaay too much food so now on wedding dress diet of miso soup and edamame beans to ensure wedding dress will fit.  Got a little freaked out when we heard about Irish and Scottish airspace being closed yesterday morning and our plane had to do a detour around Greece as apparently they closed their air space too yesterday but arrived back in one piece, if not a little delayed. Missed DP sooooo much and have been a super soppy date since I got back.

Just bobbing on quickly to say hello to you gorgeous gals, I need to read back and catch up what's been going on. 

Driver - had a quick squiz back for your news and see your juicy follie is a-ripening, hoorah! Hope this blooming volcano plays ball and you don't have any trouble with your flights

Back later!

Big love gorgeous gals

LadyV 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

Am **ing it today as got a scan to check if my follies have grown enough for EC.  This is my first cycle so i'm feeling pretty clueless as to what to expect.  They were 11 & 12 on  Monday morning so really hoping they've developed so we can continue our journey!!

Thx for the comments the past couple of days.  I'm feeling more positive about continuing along this road as far as we can no matter how many follies there are. 

Mantra of the day - it only takes 1, it only takes 1!!!

hope ur ok driver!!! (and ur golden folly  )

big hugs everyone

Sonia
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ohhh very snazzy new site   

Feeling a bit    this morning as my oestradiol result came back and is really low so they now think my follie may be empty (the only other possible reason could be the femara is making the level look low)


----------



## LV.

Oh Driver honey, I'm sorry you've woken to bad news this morning. Just remember petal that the bigger picture plan for you to have a babe in your arms this time next year is not scuppered and you have a very, VERY special package waiting for you in Cyprus. Big hugs xx

Hi Sonia - we've not said hello yet so "helloooo!". Liking your positive attitude

xx


----------



## Züri

ah excellent new site, finally like other forums you can click to the last post made not the first post of the last page - very nice 


hi everyone x


----------



## Ourturn

Doesn't the site look purdy! Will not be able to get on at work though...its way too bling! 

Sonia - sending your follies frowing vibes      

Driver - sorry your e2 is low, but wouldn't it be low with one egg?    You do have a lovely back up plan though.   

LV - glad you had a fab time in Sharm and bronzed nicely without strap marks! 

Popsi - sounds like you have a water baby there! 

Zuri - how are you feeling?

Anna - hope that cough syrup does the trick. Make sure you do not take it more than 4 hours before bedtime, as it makes you cough more. I was coping ok until I got soaked through in a rain shower on Sat night (brolly and mac were of little use). When we got in I poured water out of my shoes! 

Morning all 

Still feeling pants but can feel a slight improvement, think good old fashioned rest is what I need as opposed to antib's. Slept on and off for much of yesterday with doglet curled up next to me, bless him. 
Feeling a bit down about not being able to ttc (we have to use condoms which dh hates). I may have just ov'd but not sure if the huge rise in basal temp is down to a temp or ov (maybe both?) if I have af will arrive in 2 weeks, which means will not find out if I have cleared C for around 7 weeks (with 2nd af). I am so sick of IF! 

Rant over 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

The site look very pretty, loving the new look.

LV / Anna  - I know you are both totally correct and I have given myself a kick up the ****   , I am going to hold onto the fact that the femara is lowering the oestradiol level and I have 1 juicy egg in there.

LV - So pleased you had fun in the sun and eascaped any strap lines, don't like the sound of your diet though   

Anna(SB) - Pleased you are feeling a little better and pooch has been looking after you   

Sonia - Hope you scan goes well today, I think they say normal growing rate is 1-2mm per day     

Just had news that my donor is doing well with approx 13 lovely follies and our EC will be Sunday or Monday, with hopefully ET 5 days later (if we can get to blast   ) so we will have about a week in Cyprus after ET as well (see Malini I am being a good girl and not rushing around), so should be a nice chilled 2 week wait (though not sure I will enjoy being sat next to a gorgeous pool but not allowed to go swimming   )


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - great news re your donor!


----------



## LV.

Driver that is fab news about your donor, 13 follies is amazing! I'm sorry if this is a dim question but can they transfer embryos from both you and your donor at the same time, or do you have to decide to go one way of the other? 


Anna - sorry you're feeling blue, it must be odd having to use condoms in the journey of ttc. Take heart that you are better informed now than you have ever been and you're going to be in the best place yet for your BFP


xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - They can transfer both, I think they try to convince you to go with the best but we haven't yet decided what we will do if I do get an embryo but the quality isn't as good as the donor ones.


----------



## Malini

I am well impressed with the upgraded, pretty site.  Thank you FF for all your efforts to give us a nice space.

Driver - So pleased you'll have time to chill for you and also for the embies to get cozy.  I don't know anything about Femara but I know that the protocol I did in the US artificially skewed estradiol and they could only make decisions based on the size of folly for me.  Hope that's encouraging and I like how positive you are about the BIG picture plan.   

Shortie - A new home may be a wonderful adventure for you and S.  It doesn't hurt to look.   

Good luck Sonia.  One egg a baby can make   

Laura - My house is soooo quiet sometimes I scare myself - it is one extreme or another!!  

LV - Welcome back to our bronzed bride.  I love edamame but really it is the salt I think   

SB - Hope you feel better and you're lucky you have a dog that cuddles, my chow is very touchy about his personal space.   

Hi Zuri - How was the visit with your friend?

  all round,
Malini xx


----------



## Züri

Driver sorry for your news but great news on your donor.   


Malini had a wonderful time, it was 12 hours in total, they were so shattered - I am still so grateful they decided to pop in and see us on their short trip back especially as it had been such a long time. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Malini

That's nice Zuri.  So pleased you got to visit especially as you must be feeling a little more positive having seen the heartbeat.  I know these are still very tense times but 12 hours of distraction is great.

Am ok just about.  I dream a lot at the moment and wake in tears and feel very, very envious of anyone whose life seems smoother than mine (mostly melodrama on my part) but it'll pass, it'll get better ...!

Ta for asking,
M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - how can a dog that looks so cuddly, not like cuddles?    What I love about labs is their soppy nature...the sloppy kisses can be a bit much though, Benj has a habbit of licking you right on the lips!   
Sending you big    totally understand how you feel. Its not just babies I am envious of right now, its any family unit with kids, even if they are a little older


----------



## LV.

Mal - Thanks for the welcome back. Dreams can be so powerful and can effect our emotions tremendously. I hate having bad dreams, they can really affect my happiness. Things are getting easier for you I hope my lovely? i know you know that time heals, however these common sense words can be feeble and of little comfort when you're feeling rotten, this I know. Are things still on track for you in June?


Zuri - sounds like you had a wonderful time, what a nice boost for you


Driver - interesting you can mix. I think I'd have to give my own embie a chance even if it was behind in the race. That said I suppose you then have the question of whether a bfp would be OE or DE - hmmm... tricky. I can see how that might be a quandary. How do you feel about it?


I seemed to have been faffing all day but have achieved nothing except an empty laundry basket. Quite a poor effort for a whole morning me thinks. Putting off studying, am so not in the mood. I should get my protocol tomorrow as I have a phone consult with the IVF co-ordinator at SIRM. Even though we're signed up I still keep thinking we're foolish to trek all the way to LV and perhaps we should just be waiting for our DE cycle and save that cash. Fmlpff...


xx




xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - I know some people struggle with the decision but for us we have fully accepted DE is the route we will probably be taking and the resulting LO will be ours 100% so it will be irrelevant to us whether we have a mixture put back or not. Only 1 and a bit days left at work and we are off.......    I am trying to have a chill week even though it is my busiest time.

Mal - Really want to come down there and give you a big hug and take you out, wish it wasn't this week we were going away   I had one of "those" dreams last night, won't go into detail but I too woke in tears.   

Zuri - When is your next scan? Are you fully recovered from the OHSS now?


----------



## LV.

Driver - Your head is in such a  good place, can I have some of your clarity please?! Only 1 and a bit days! Sooo close - exciting that you will be PUPO in a matter of days. What's the temperature out there?


----------



## Malini

Driver - While I would love lunch with you, I - for one! - am thrilled that this is the week you get to go to the sun and start Project Baby Driver.  It is wonderful that you have embraced DE and not surprising to me (now!) because I believe that a baby wanted so deeply must be yours.    for your tearful dream.

LV - you may need a slow day after all your travels.  We don't want a tired bride now, do we   ?  It is actually getting harder at the moment.  I think the shock is being replaced with the reality of what's happened.  June is sorted but quite terrifying as I am on the do all, try all, last chance protocol.  Hope your phone call goes smoothly.  And you're right about dreams - woke terrified the other morning because I had walked into my old school hall and all the girls now women were taunting me for being barren (I was bullied!).

ASB - I know!!!  They are an aloof breed that think quite highly of themselves.  Charlie will give dignified kisses and rests his head on your knee (but mostly if I am eating!).  He watches us contstantly and interestingly is inside with us today because we're both home.  When dh is at work he guards the gate all day and will only reluctantly accept he's not coming home when he works away once it is dark.  When one of us does return he goes mental and we could generate energy from his wagging tail and flying circles.  That was rather a lot about my dog, Benj sounds so sweet!!  Me too - I am envious of brides about to become mums (my prediction not theirs), families of any description and happy singles who are out there having a great time.  Grrr.  It makes most social occasions a nightmare and I annoy myself.


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies   


Driver, I'm pretty sure femara does mask e2 levels, Anne was on a drug that lowered e2 levels at Jinemed last year and I think it was femara. Anne, where are you? Great news on the donor. They do try to encourage you to put back the top embies regardless of if they are your or DE embies but they will respect your decision. We didn't have the best ones put back as we wanted to save at least top grade frostie as a back up and they were ok with that.


Malini, you are such a special person and I hope next month brings you the joy and success you so deserve.    
Sonia, hope the scan went well today   


Shortie, maybe it's worth getting the house valued anyway and then decide whether to put it on the market?   


AnnaSB, hope you're feeling better and no more ABs are needed   


LW xxx


----------



## Malini

Thank you LW.  You're so, so close - 40 days seems so imaginable to me.


----------



## LV.

Hey LW! I saw your bump piccies on ** and you are looking delicious. Not long now for you petal, the time really has sped by xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Thanks lovelies, it's scary how time flies, in almost 2.5 weeks time he will be considered full term    and my consultant doesn't want me going over 40w.


LV, your big day is next, you are so organised, is everything ready now?


Malini, Hels sends her love too and asked after you and Driver at the weekend. She's flying out to Dogus on Sunday ash cloud permitting.


LW xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

sor sorry been awol, horribly busy couple of days at work and can't catch up now and no time to read.
Been training our new guy for 2 days

Then my poor youngest nephew broke his ankle last night   
Him and my bro, SIL and  oldest nephew were in Blackburn to watch Tom my oldest nephew play in the Premier schools tournment today at Ewood park.
All the kids were having a kick about last night and he got into a nasty tackle and had his ankle broke.
He's had an operation this morning and thankfully he did't need any pins   


Knock effect for me is my brother  won't be in  work prob for rest of week so am  having a struggle  wrokwise.

Oh, and have to cancel my spa day on Friday   
But I should be able to get in there on Sunday and have Monday off instead   

Hate to ask, but have Imissed anything? news etc?
Just can;'t read back

xxx


----------



## AoC

There's a few people at work who've had the chest/sore throat bug, Tracey.  You poor thing!       

Glad you had a fab hol, LV!    

I'm sorry about the result, Driver.  Damn.  Praying it's wrong, or masked by the other thing.  But what LV said.  

It's a pretty new site, isn't it?  But AnnaSB's right - it's not discreet enough for public browsing anymore.  Sigh.

So much food for thought in everyone's post, but I'm pretty brain dead and have nothing to say.

Your poor nephew and family, Anne!  Hope he makes a full and speedy recovery - I'm sure he will.


----------



## LV.

LW - it seems like yesterday that you were cycling, where does the time go?! All is on track for the wedding thanks. There is still a "to do" list but it's all manageable. How are your house renovations? Must be near to completion if not already


Mal - I really empathise with how you're feeling about this being the last attempt. July will be ours with my egglets and it makes me sad when I think too much about it, the wedding is a welcome distraction. Do you think you might look at donor or adoption? DP and I spoke about adoption after my immunes came back wonky, there's more to discuss but we will probably give some more thought to that too. It doesn't have to be the end of the road if other avenues feel right     


Anna and Anne - hello!


xx


----------



## Züri

Malini unfortunately I now know how you felt when you were worried but not wanting to say too much on here. I don't at all feel like i am out of the woods, I have seen so many signatures where a heart beat has been seen and then bad news so soon after - its a stark reminder why the 12 week mark is such a milestone - I have another 3 weeks before my next scan and I still have no symptoms so until the 3 weeks mark I am remaining on tender hooks  I am so sorry about your dreams and sadness - I think its the hardest part of all this looking at what other people have got - for 5 years I have cut myself off from friends through jealousy at their fortunes and lack of understanding from them - but then i also have to look deeper and think about the things they may be envious if about my life, not that any of these things make a jot of difference when they have the one thing you want - it's a horrible and sad cycle to be in  


Anne sorry about your nephew and the cancelled Spa day x


Driver - thanks for asking, yes OHSS seems to have pretty much gone now, a little fluid showed up on my lat scan but nothing like it was


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Just to let you know I will be starting a new thread in about 5 minutes. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Little Me

Z, Mal    

LV- Glad hols was  good   

Driver e2 should sort itslef out soon hun   

Heaps


----------



## Skybreeze

New home >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236020.new#new


----------

